# Southern California and Disneyland Adventure



## Candycane83

Hi again everyone! I have officially moved my reservation from the Holiday Danube cruise to Southern California Adventure July 2022. I’m really excited about this now and have started looking into things to do for pre-days. I’m thinking of arriving 2-3 days prior. What would you suggest to do and where to eat? It will be me DH and DS8! (He was only 5 when I first thought to do ABD, from waiting and the pandemic, he will be 8 already for our trip  ) I’m thinking about Santa Monica Pier, La Brea Tar Pits Museum, the Grove and Farmers Market. I was also looking at Republique for brunch… not sure if anyone has reviews/ thoughts on this? Any other suggestions for food? Must eats?  My son is not picky with food at all, loves seafood too.


----------



## L1211

Have you considered San Diego versus LA for your pre-trip stay?  Have a DD at San Diego State and it’s such a beautiful and easy to navigate place!  If you don’t want to drive, you can hop the Surfliner from  LA to SD- gorgeous coastal high-speed train.  The drive is only about 2 hours straight down the 5.  You can stop at Laguna Beach on the way- maybe one of the most beautiful coastal town I’ve ever experienced!  

San Diego has Gorgeous beaches, the best zoo in America, Safari Park at the zoo, Old Town for a little history, sight seeing and dining, Coronado Island for a change of pace, Balboa Park, the list goes on!  Amazing Tacos on every corner, lovely seafood places downtown near the bay or a quick drive to La Jolla for nice dining and shopping. So easy to get around!  We’ve  really never experienced bad traffic (she played volleyball and we have done many visits to attend matches). Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## Steven G

Consider the Studio Tours (the 3 main ones are Warner Brothers, Sony and Paramount).  Warner Bros is probably the best of the 3.   Obviously, as well, Universal Studios.

Consider other beaches like Huntington, Malibu, Laguna, etc.

Consider going to San Diego and checking out the San Diego Zoo or other sights.  It is a couple hour drive though.  You could also do Legoland in Carlsbad (north of San Diego).

You could also consider things like Knotts Berry Farm, Medieval Times, Pirates Dinner Adventure (similar to Medieval Times, but pirates).


For food, it's hard to suggest since there are so many different types of food


----------



## acndis

San Diego is a great idea.  We stayed at the Del Coronado and had a blast.  I did a trip report.  The link is below.  It was pre-days before our cruise.

For our pre-days before Backstage Magic, we stayed in the Beverly Hilton and did a pool day.  We also went to the Dodgers game (highly recommend) and ate at Musso and Frank's.  We caught an Improv Show at the Upright Citizens Brigade (they allow kids) and saw Once Upon a Time in Hollywood at Quentin Tarantino's Movie Theater.  It was so much fun.  This ranks as my son's favorite adventure.  He was 11 at the time.


----------



## L1211

We also stayed at the Beverly Hilton last time in LA.  Great location and stay but my DDs are college-aged. I’ve not done this with younger ones myself.  Lovely area- great dining, sight seeing, and shopping!


----------



## Candycane83

Thanks for the suggestions! I was looking for just a couple of days in the same hotel to avoid the stress of moving from one hotel to another since ABD will have jam packed days. But I will look at Beverly Hilton now  I was thinking of San Diego but feel a couple of days is not enough to see a good amount of the city, which is why I decided just to stick with LA. Super tempting though.

Oh thanks @Steven G for the suggestion on the studios tour! I am thinking of the Warner Studios one! Love the pirate dinner adventure too! I’ll definitely look into it! (But there goes my plans of eating fancy food hahaha)


----------



## Candycane83

acndis said:


> San Diego is a great idea.  We stayed at the Del Coronado and had a blast.  I did a trip report.  The link is below.  It was pre-days before our cruise.
> 
> For our pre-days before Backstage Magic, we stayed in the Beverly Hilton and did a pool day.  We also went to the Dodgers game (highly recommend) and ate at Musso and Frank's.  We caught an Improv Show at the Upright Citizens Brigade (they allow kids) and saw Once Upon a Time in Hollywood at Quentin Tarantino's Movie Theater.  It was so much fun.  This ranks as my son's favorite adventure.  He was 11 at the time.


Thanks for the recommendations! I can’t see your report for some reason. Could you tell me what’s the name of the thread? I’d really love to read it


----------



## dt14890

Steven G said:


> Consider the Studio Tours (the 3 main ones are Warner Brothers, Sony and Paramount).  Warner Bros is probably the best of the 3.   Obviously, as well, Universal Studios.
> 
> Consider other beaches like Huntington, Malibu, Laguna, etc.
> 
> Consider going to San Diego and checking out the San Diego Zoo or other sights.  It is a couple hour drive though.  You could also do Legoland in Carlsbad (north of San Diego).
> 
> You could also consider things like Knotts Berry Farm, Medieval Times, Pirates Dinner Adventure (similar to Medieval Times, but pirates).
> 
> 
> For food, it's hard to suggest since there are so many different types of food


I concur on the studio tour. Did Warner Brothers the Sunday morning before Backstage Magic began that night. I saw a report that they have added more Friends sets to the tour. The is already a place where you can knock on Penny’s door from Big Bang Theory. No 2 tours there are alike. There is more downtime on a Sunday morning so the tour guides can take you thru more of the lot.


----------



## Candycane83

dt14890 said:


> I concur on the studio tour. Did Warner Brothers the Sunday morning before Backstage Magic began that night. I saw a report that they have added more Friends sets to the tour. The is already a place where you can knock on Penny’s door from Big Bang Theory. No 2 tours there are alike. There is more downtime on a Sunday morning so the tour guides can take you thru more of the lot.


Thanks a lot for the great review! I’ll plan it for Sunday morning before backstage magic tour then!!  My husband just rewatched most of the Friends episodes and even my son now knows it


----------



## Kit Jackson

Depending on what you are interested in, the Getty Villa is wonderful as is the Griffith Planetarium. If you like the outdoors, Griffith Park has some great hiking. I am not an expert outdoors person/serious hiker by any stretch of the imagination, but I found a hike that was listed as good for beginners/families with young kids (I don’t have kids, but I figured it would be an easy hike with a low degree of difficulty) and had a great time. The view was fantastic. It was amazing to see LA sprawl stretching out in front of me, and there were some good views of the Hollywood sign too.


----------



## acndis

[n to


Candycane83 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! I can’t see your report for some reason. Could you tell me what’s the name of the thread? I’d really love to read it


It's in my signature under Mexican Riviera Cruise in the Cruise section.


----------



## WeLoveABD

L1211 said:


> Have you considered San Diego versus LA for your pre-trip stay?  Have a DD at San Diego State and it’s such a beautiful and easy to navigate place!  If you don’t want to drive, you can hop the Surfliner from  LA to SD- gorgeous coastal high-speed train.  The drive is only about 2 hours straight down the 5.  You can stop at Laguna Beach on the way- maybe one of the most beautiful coastal town I’ve ever experienced!
> 
> San Diego has Gorgeous beaches, the best zoo in America, Safari Park at the zoo, Old Town for a little history, sight seeing and dining, Coronado Island for a change of pace, Balboa Park, the list goes on!  Amazing Tacos on every corner, lovely seafood places downtown near the bay or a quick drive to La Jolla for nice dining and shopping. So easy to get around!  We’ve  really never experienced bad traffic (she played volleyball and we have done many visits to attend matches). Good luck and enjoy!!


Agree-- and the Old Town Trolley tour will get you to the major spots, and some fun facts, without worrying about parking.


----------



## Candycane83

Kit Jackson said:


> Depending on what you are interested in, the Getty Villa is wonderful as is the Griffith Planetarium. If you like the outdoors, Griffith Park has some great hiking. I am not an expert outdoors person/serious hiker by any stretch of the imagination, but I found a hike that was listed as good for beginners/families with young kids (I don’t have kids, but I figured it would be an easy hike with a low degree of difficulty) and had a great time. The view was fantastic. It was amazing to see LA sprawl stretching out in front of me, and there were some good views of the Hollywood sign too.



thanks!! I was thinking of adding Griffith observatory and planetarium but saw ABd does take us there, which is why I removed it from of places to visit. Sounds like a lovely hike though so I’ll see if I can squeeze it in. I did add UniversalStudios Hollywood and the WB tour so it takes a day and a half!




acndis said:


> [n to
> 
> It's in my signature under Mexican Riviera Cruise in the Cruise section.


Thanks! I’ll check it out!


----------



## vakamalua

Candycane83 said:


> thanks!! I was thinking of adding Griffith observatory and planetarium but saw ABd does take us there, which is why I removed it from of places to visit.



??? I don't see anywhere in the ABD So Cal/Disneyland trip where you visit Griffith Observatory...


----------



## Kit Jackson

Candycane83 said:


> thanks!! I was thinking of adding Griffith observatory and planetarium but saw ABd does take us there, which is why I removed it from of places to visit.



The trip used to visit the carousel in Griffith park, but I am not sure if that is still the case. The observatory/planetarium are not part of the official tour, and I doubt that a hike in the park is part of the official tour as well. Consider adding them back on the list if you want to do them.


----------



## Candycane83

Kit Jackson said:


> The trip used to visit the carousel in Griffith park, but I am not sure if that is still the case. The observatory/planetarium are not part of the official tour, and I doubt that a hike in the park is part of the official tour as well. Consider adding them back on the list if you want to do them.


Sorry yes meant Griffith park. I thought it was close enough lol! Thanks for clarifying and would consider this option! 

Oh I wanted to ask anyone who knows… is watching a movie at the El Capitan theatre worth it?


----------



## Kit Jackson

Candycane83 said:


> Sorry yes meant Griffith park. I thought it was close enough lol! Thanks for clarifying and would consider this option!



Griffith park is a vast property with (to make this simple) three main things to do. There is the carousel, the observatory/planetarium, and hiking. The tour used to take you on the carousel, but I am not sure if that is still the case. That still leaves two things for you to do on your own, if you want to. If your kid asks "why are we here again," you can explain you are going to do something different.


----------



## sandm18969

Is the 6 days tour worth the extra money or should I do the 4 days


----------



## Eastridge

sandm18969 said:


> Is the 6 days tour worth the extra money or should I do the 4 days



I did the 4 day short escape, which probably is more “bang for your buck” than the 6 day trip.  It depends if you want the additional things the 6 day trip covers (Hollywood, Henson, another nightly activity in the parks and more meals)


----------



## sayhello

Kit Jackson said:


> Griffith park is a vast property with (to make this simple) three main things to do. There is the carousel, the observatory/planetarium, and hiking. The tour used to take you on the carousel, but I am not sure if that is still the case. That still leaves two things for you to do on your own, if you want to. If your kid asks "why are we here again," you can explain you are going to do something different.


The Los Angeles Zoo (phenomenal zoo!) is technically part of Griffith Park.

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

Candycane83 said:


> Oh I wanted to ask anyone who knows… is watching a movie at the El Capitan theatre worth it?


It is an older theatre, so don’t expect seating like at a modern theatre. There is not a lot of legroom in the seats; taller people might find it uncomfortable.  It is also not stadium seating & no recliner seats.  The lower level seating has very little rise from one row to the next; the balcony is a bit better.  It does have some nice Art Deco features, and if you like or want an old-time theatre experience, it is fun. 

I don’t know if the organist is back yet or his schedule; if you are fortunate enough to be there when he is performing on their massive Wurlitzer theatre organ before a film, I think he’s worth the price of admission on his own.

ADD - I forgot to include, if you have Disney+ the El Capitan organist is featured in episode 9 of One Day at Disney. 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...o-decades-at-disney-with-rousing-performance/
https://variety.com/2014/scene/news...ards-is-living-his-own-pipe-dream-1201211240/


----------



## FoodieFriend

Kit Jackson said:


> The trip used to visit the carousel in Griffith park, but I am not sure if that is still the case. The observatory/planetarium are not part of the official tour, and I doubt that a hike in the park is part of the official tour as well. Consider adding them back on the list if you want to do them.



Since the passing of the owner of the Griffith Park carousel, I was told ABD has removed this visit from their itinerary. It's sad because that was a great stop.


----------



## TarotFox

Have any trips gone since then, though?


----------



## DianaMB333

Following along .. just booked the 6days for Sept next year!

As this seems to be a once in a lifetime kind of trip (most places I wouldn't get back more than once, I decided for the 6 days - also the experiences at Disneyland sounded richer in this trip.

probably will look to go to Universal before

Happy to have this trip in the pipeline lol


----------



## Candycane83

FoodieFriend said:


> Since the passing of the owner of the Griffith Park carousel, I was told ABD has removed this visit from their itinerary. It's sad because that was a great stop.



just curious, if we don’t pass by Griffith park anymore, what time does the tour end? Maybe we could visit Griffith Observatory and Griffith park then if the afternoon is free… 


TarotFox said:


> Have any trips gone since then, though?


Would be curious how things are and if there’s anything different now!


----------



## Steven G

FoodieFriend said:


> Since the passing of the owner of the Griffith Park carousel, I was told ABD has removed this visit from their itinerary. It's sad because that was a great stop.


I was saddened when I read that.  The carousel was one of the quirky highlights of my last ABD trip.  Julio, the owner, was so enthusiastic and fun to listen to.  And that carousel was the fastest carousel I’ve ever been on.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Candycane83 said:


> just curious, if we don’t pass by Griffith park anymore, what time does the tour end? Maybe we could visit Griffith Observatory and Griffith park then if the afternoon is free…
> 
> Would be curious how things are and if there’s anything different now!



Sorry, I don't have any info on what the current tour includes or when things would end. I only know the info about the carousel because I asked an Adventure Guide. He has not worked for ABD since before the pandemic, so he couldn't tell me how the tour has changed. I know the DisTeam is going on this trip in December 2021, March 2022 & July 2022 so they might have more info or possibly post about it on social media? That's all the info I have about that.


----------



## TarotFox

I think it's still possible it might go to the carousel. From what I understand, the owner died in the middle of 2020, and no tours have gone to California until then and won't be (possibly) going until October. So it's completely up in the air what is happening with the tour to begin with.


----------



## Candycane83

Steven G said:


> I was saddened when I read that.  The carousel was one of the quirky highlights of my last ABD trip.  Julio, the owner, was so enthusiastic and fun to listen to.  And that carousel was the fastest carousel I’ve ever been on.





FoodieFriend said:


> Sorry, I don't have any info on what the current tour includes or when things would end. I only know the info about the carousel because I asked an Adventure Guide. He has not worked for ABD since before the pandemic, so he couldn't tell me how the tour has changed. I know the DisTeam is going on this trip in December 2021, March 2022 & July 2022 so they might have more info or possibly post about it on social media? That's all the info I have about that.


Thanks! I’ll definitely look out for any reports of people going this fall just to have an idea


----------



## jimmymc

If you want to do some theme parks then you have Universal Studios, Knottsberry farm, and Six Flags Magic Mountain (might not be worth it if DS doesn't like thrill rides).

I like LA and I tend to stick to the beaches. Everywhere from Redondo Beach to Santa Monica will have good beaches and lots of restaurants and shops. Malibu has some nice restaurants but I wouldn't spend a whole day there. 

Beverly Hills has high-end shopping but that's about it. The Grove is basically a huge mall, not super exciting for me but for some it can be. You can also do all the non-Disney studio tours, see the Griffith Observatory, the zoo, and the Long Beach Aquarium/beach area.

Koreatown has the best Asian food. Other than that, I would actually suggest you check out Buzzfeed's "Worth It" series on Youtube, where they visit a bunch of different restaurants around LA.


----------



## Candycane83

jimmymc said:


> If you want to do some theme parks then you have Universal Studios, Knottsberry farm, and Six Flags Magic Mountain (might not be worth it if DS doesn't like thrill rides).
> 
> I like LA and I tend to stick to the beaches. Everywhere from Redondo Beach to Santa Monica will have good beaches and lots of restaurants and shops. Malibu has some nice restaurants but I wouldn't spend a whole day there.
> 
> Beverly Hills has high-end shopping but that's about it. The Grove is basically a huge mall, not super exciting for me but for some it can be. You can also do all the non-Disney studio tours, see the Griffith Observatory, the zoo, and the Long Beach Aquarium/beach area.
> 
> Koreatown has the best Asian food. Other than that, I would actually suggest you check out Buzzfeed's "Worth It" series on Youtube, where they visit a bunch of different restaurants around LA.


Thanks for the suggestions! I’ll have to look into those and I will definitely watch the ‘Worth It’ series again to find some restaurant and food suggestions!
I have crossed out the Grove from my list though I did want to check out wanderlust ice cream near the original farmers market


----------



## jimmymc

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I’ll have to look into those and I will definitely watch the ‘Worth It’ series again to find some restaurant and food suggestions!
> I have crossed out the Grove from my list though I did want to check out wanderlust ice cream near the original farmers market



The Farmer's Market is still worth going to, especially since it's very close to the first ABD hotel.


----------



## OKW Lover

jimmymc said:


> The Farmer's Market is still worth going to, especially since it's very close to the first ABD hotel.


We love the Farmer's Market.


----------



## kmedina

Candycane83 said:


> Sorry yes meant Griffith park. I thought it was close enough lol! Thanks for clarifying and would consider this option!
> 
> Oh I wanted to ask anyone who knows… is watching a movie at the El Capitan theatre worth it?


We always visit El Capitan when a new Disney movie is out while we're in LA. Though it no longer includes experiences at the mall across the street with admission as it once did for the same price, we still enjoy it. If you're used to the modern theaters with fancy seating, you might not like it.


----------



## HangWithMerida

We came in early on arrival and stayed at the same hotel. We also do not like to deal with renting cars, or in general driving around on vacation if we can avoid it.  So we stuck to things that are within walking distance.  Luckily in this area, there is actually quite a bit to do. After arrival and check-in with our adventure guides, we walked over to Runyon Canyon and hiked there. There are tons of restaurants within walking distance so we found a poke place for lunch.
It sounds like you might be looking for a bit more than we did, but I really loved this adventure.  We did an adult only and I think we will try to do it again with our daughter! At the time, we worried if it would spoil some of the Magic at her age.  Now that she is older, I really think she would enjoy it. 
Of all the adventures we have done, this 1 had the most little surprises and extra things that were not included on the itinerary we were given.


----------



## Candycane83

HangWithMerida said:


> We came in early on arrival and stayed at the same hotel. We also do not like to deal with renting cars, or in general driving around on vacation if we can avoid it.  So we stuck to things that are within walking distance.  Luckily in this area, there is actually quite a bit to do. After arrival and check-in with our adventure guides, we walked over to Runyon Canyon and hiked there. There are tons of restaurants within walking distance so we found a poke place for lunch.
> It sounds like you might be looking for a bit more than we did, but I really loved this adventure.  We did an adult only and I think we will try to do it again with our daughter! At the time, we worried if it would spoil some of the Magic at her age.  Now that she is older, I really think she would enjoy it.
> Of all the adventures we have done, this 1 had the most little surprises and extra things that were not included on the itinerary we were given.


That sounds wonderful! I’m so excited about this adventure and really hope things get back to normal soon. I’m a little worried since Disney has cancelled all their adventures for Southern California this year. I first planned to do ABD when my son was 5 but never happened because of Covid. He will be 8 already next year if and when we actually go to this adventure and think he would really appreciate it now.

Yes we have no plans of driving so we will most likely user uber or Lyft to get around. I think I’m decided on getting there Friday night, spending the day at Universal Hollywood and doing the WB tour on Saturday then on Sunday, my plan is to do to La Brea Tar pits museum, farmers market and Santa Monica before the ABD dinner


----------



## Distriv

Does anyone know if there is a way to make ADRs via ABD?  I'm doing one of the Spring 2022 trips for Disneyland and I'm curious about booking some sit-down meals during the "eat on your own" days.


----------



## OKW Lover

Distriv said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to make ADRs via ABD?  I'm doing one of the Spring 2022 trips for Disneyland and I'm curious about booking some sit-down meals during the "eat on your own" days.


In the past it hasn't been an option.  However, I'd talk to your adventure guide early in the trip to ask.  They may be able to make some magic for you.


----------



## Kit Jackson

I wonder what will happen now that FastPass is becoming Genie/Genie+. It used to be you were given Multi-Experience FastPasses to use during the trip. Hopefully someone who goes on a trip sometime in 2022 can report back on what the situation is.


----------



## jimmymc

Kit Jackson said:


> I wonder what will happen now that FastPass is becoming Genie/Genie+. It used to be you were given Multi-Experience FastPasses to use during the trip. Hopefully someone who goes on a trip sometime in 2022 can report back on what the situation is.



I think they will still give you passes for Lightning Lane.


----------



## Kit Jackson

jimmymc said:


> I think they will still give you passes for Lightning Lane.



You're probably right. I now feel really stupid for asking my question. It is pretty much the same system. I think I forgot how similiar Genie+ is going to be to MaxPass. You use the app, you pick your return time from the options, and then go to the ride during the return window. 

The big question will be whether or not as as a surprise they sprinke pixie dust and give you access to the one of the rides that normally requires you to pay for the Lightening Lane. I have no idea if there will be a way to load money in the app to purchase access for the one of rides with an additional charge. One a slightly seperate/related not, it will be interesting to see if you can Disney Gift Cards to pay for Lightening Lane access.


----------



## jimmymc

Kit Jackson said:


> You're probably right. I now feel really stupid for asking my question. It is pretty much the same system. I think I forgot how similiar Genie+ is going to be to MaxPass. You use the app, you pick your return time from the options, and then go to the ride during the return window.
> 
> The big question will be whether or not as as a surprise they sprinke pixie dust and give you access to the one of the rides that normally requires you to pay for the Lightening Lane. I have no idea if there will be a way to load money in the app to purchase access for the one of rides with an additional charge. One a slightly seperate/related not, it will be interesting to see if you can Disney Gift Cards to pay for Lightening Lane access.



That is a good question, something like Rise of the Resistance or Radiator Springs that will probably be an extra cost. I'm sure they could figure out a way to provide any-ride lightning lane passes.


----------



## Kit Jackson

jimmymc said:


> That is a good question, something like Rise of the Resistance or Radiator Springs that will probably be an extra cost. I'm sure they could figure out a way to provide any-ride lightning lane passes.



I like your idea. I wonder if because the rides with the extra cost will be in a different system (because they will be keeping track of who paid to go on the rides,) there will be special passes for the rides with extra cost. Maybe you will get a 3 regular lightening lane passes, and then one special pass to use once on any of the paid rides. Your method is much simpler and easier, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Aelin1977

Does anyone know what car service they use to transport people from Disneyland back to LAX?


----------



## OKW Lover

Aelin1977 said:


> Does anyone know what car service they use to transport people from Disneyland back to LAX?


Its typically a limo or Escelade type vehicle


----------



## lozzypop

We have this adventure booked for Feb 20, 2022. Now that the Park Reservation calendar includes dates from that week, I felt it was necessary to prod ABD again about assurances that we would definitely get in the parks. Now, I do expect that Disney will ensure that everyone on the Adventure can get in the parks, but there is nothing in the contract verbiage that guarantees that and of course we don't have tickets to arrange our own reservations. When I booked the Adventure in July/August, the CM couldn't give me any guarantees, and said that they didn't even know if park reservation system would be in place by next year. Well, now we know it is and I want someone to acknowledge that ABD guests are guaranteed entry. 

The CM last night wasn't sure. All she could say is that we are guaranteed 10 FP's during our Adventure. So they need to update their script because FP is not Lightning Lane. I said that I had some real concerns that we would not have reservations without a guarantee, so she was going to send an inquiry and notify me by e-mail. Not confident that I will get a follow up on that. 

The other news is that the earliest date for this specific Adventure is 13 February. So all January 2022 dates have vanished since I checked last. The Feb 13 and Feb 20 tours are waitlisted. I asked what kind of lead time they gave for cancellation of dates and the CM said they always try to notify guests before the PIF date (which is December for me). She also said that if they couldn't bring the tour up to an ABD standard for whatever reason e.g. a backstage area is not available and no suitable sub is available either, then they will cancel the Adventure. I speculated that the cancellations may be tied to the delays for Fantasmic! and WOC since VIP seating for those shows are a part of the Adventure, but the CM didn't confirm that one way or the other (but I think I am right based on the January cancellations).


----------



## Marthasor

lozzypop said:


> We have this adventure booked for Feb 20, 2022. Now that the Park Reservation calendar includes dates from that week, I felt it was necessary to prod ABD again about assurances that we would definitely get in the parks. Now, I do expect that Disney will ensure that everyone on the Adventure can get in the parks, but there is nothing in the contract verbiage that guarantees that and of course we don't have tickets to arrange our own reservations. When I booked the Adventure in July/August, the CM couldn't give me any guarantees, and said that they didn't even know if park reservation system would be in place by next year. Well, now we know it is and I want someone to acknowledge that ABD guests are guaranteed entry.
> 
> The CM last night wasn't sure. All she could say is that we are guaranteed 10 FP's during our Adventure. So they need to update their script because FP is not Lightning Lane. I said that I had some real concerns that we would not have reservations without a guarantee, so she was going to send an inquiry and notify me by e-mail. Not confident that I will get a follow up on that.
> 
> The other news is that the earliest date for this specific Adventure is 13 February. So all January 2022 dates have vanished since I checked last. The Feb 13 and Feb 20 tours are waitlisted. I asked what kind of lead time they gave for cancellation of dates and the CM said they always try to notify guests before the PIF date (which is December for me). She also said that if they couldn't bring the tour up to an ABD standard for whatever reason e.g. a backstage area is not available and no suitable sub is available either, then they will cancel the Adventure. I speculated that the cancellations may be tied to the delays for Fantasmic! and WOC since VIP seating for those shows are a part of the Adventure, but the CM didn't confirm that one way or the other (but I think I am right based on the January cancellations).



Yikes.  I was scheduled to do this trip in 2020 and now have a credit with ABD and I have to book by Jan. 3 or lose my credit.  I was actually going to call them this week to book this ABD for early April with a post-ABD DCL cruise out of San Diego, but your post makes me nervous. I'm not really sure what to do now.  I feel like booking any ABD right now comes with major risks that the trip will not go or will be extensively changed.  I hope they let you know very soon what your ABD will entail.


----------



## Kit Jackson

Marthasor said:


> Yikes.  I was scheduled to do this trip in 2020 and now have a credit with ABD and I have to book by Jan. 3 or lose my credit.  I was actually going to call them this week to book this ABD for early April with a post-ABD DCL cruise out of San Diego, but your post makes me nervous. I'm not really sure what to do now.  I feel like booking any ABD right now comes with major risks that the trip will not go or will be extensively changed.



Since you have until January, maybe wait until December to book. That still gives ABD two months to figure things out like Genie+, Lightning Lane, and park reservations. 

My guess, based on speculation, is that ABD will make reservations for the group based on which park you start at on that day, and then you are free to park hop in the afternoon like any other guest. 

What kind of extensive changes are you worried about? I am not trying to make you crazy or have you dwell on the negative, but people on the board may be able to help if they know what your concerns are.


----------



## Marthasor

Kit Jackson said:


> Since you have until January, maybe wait until December to book. That still gives ABD two months to figure things out like Genie+, Lightning Lane, and park reservations.
> 
> My guess, based on speculation, is that ABD will make reservations for the group based on which park you start at on that day, and then you are free to park hop in the afternoon like any other guest.
> 
> What kind of extensive changes are you worried about? I am not trying to make you crazy or have you dwell on the negative, but people on the board may be able to help if they know what your concerns are.



Yes, I will probably wait a little longer and am definitely interested in hearing what ABD's announcement is tomorrow.  I guess I'm getting a little worried because I'm trying to schedule something so I can meet up with my sister during her spring break (she is a teacher in CA) and I'm concerned if I don't book something (anything!) soon, I may end up with very slim pickings.

I guess I'm concerned that the itineraries published will not end up being the itineraries that are actually traveled.  We tried to book both the Alaska and Wyoming ABDs over the summer and both (Alaska especially) had been changed quite extensively (no rail trip, no whitewater rafting, etc.).  I think you are right - I should just wait until I have some more info on the SoCal/DL itinerary.


----------



## Rapunzellover

Double post


----------



## Rapunzellover

ABD will definitely get you into the parks on Backstage Magic.  That's not even something you need to worry about.  Seriously.  If the trip runs, you will get in.  That is the itinerary and the itinerary is always followed unless something prohibits.  But as ABD is Disney, there's literally no way their tour guests will be prohibited from the itinerary elements they have complete control over.

Believe me, as someone who has done 7 ABDS, I'm certain if they can't guarantee you being in the park, the trip simply won't run.


----------



## Rapunzellover

Marthasor said:


> I guess I'm concerned that the itineraries published will not end up being the itineraries that are actually traveled.  We tried to book both the Alaska and Wyoming ABDs over the summer and both (Alaska especially) had been changed quite extensively (no rail trip, no whitewater rafting, etc.).  I think you are right - I should just wait until I have some more info on the SoCal/DL itinerary.



ABD generally notifies of itinerary changes in advance and only makes on the trip in emergency cases.  And ABD would have complete control over everything on Disney properties and itinerary changes to those parts would likely never be canceled unless a true emergency struck.


----------



## RbdFoxes311

Since we won't be doing a trip report, here is my cancellation report!

We were booked on the Jan 16th 2022 SoCal ABD, and my mom got the call that it was being cancelled on 10/29. The CM told my mother that they couldn't run the trip since Imagineering is being moved to Florida. So that was their explanation of why the trip was cancelled. If that is the truth, I honestly don't understand how they are still advertising future dates. 

We made our final payment a little bit early, so I don't remember if the cancellation came after the official PIF date. They offered us a full refund or we could rebook another trip with $350-500 off the list price, depending on the trip and whether it was domestic or overseas. We booked this trip 3 years ago for October 2020 for $2,900 per person, and they let us rebook for this one (Jan-2021) at the same price (took 3 calls and a stern email to get this). With everything that's happened and not getting any info, not to mention the price going up by $1,000, we requested a full refund. I understand the market is different now, so that was the best decision for us. I hope ABD made some smart stock investments with my deposit over the last 3 years....

Here's my little rant - feel free to skip over (TW: mentions Universal)! We knew that cancellation was a strong possibility and had planned to go to LA/DL on our own anyway (flights not booked through ABD). But once I looked at the Grand Cali room rates and all the coordination it would take, it just didn't seem worth the money and energy without the magic of ABD. I know it's not apples-to-apples, but we have pivoted to a 4-person family trip to Universal in Florida and were able to get 4 nights at Hard Rock Hotel, Club Level, Express Pass included for about half of what it would cost for 3 nights in a standard room at the Grand Cali. I'm not trying to be one of those "I'm done with Disney" people, but I am looking forward to splurging on HP souvenirs with that ABD refund!


----------



## Marthasor

Rapunzellover said:


> ABD generally notifies of itinerary changes in advance and only makes on the trip in emergency cases.  And ABD would have complete control over everything on Disney properties and itinerary changes to those parts would likely never be canceled unless a true emergency struck.



Good point.  I just don't want to put down any money until I'm reasonably assured what the itinerary will be.  Given PP's description of the reasons behind the January cancellation, I'm going to assume if any of these trips go, the itinerary will be changed substantially.


----------



## sayhello

Rapunzellover said:


> ABD generally notifies of itinerary changes in advance and only makes on the trip in emergency cases.  And ABD would have complete control over everything on Disney properties and itinerary changes to those parts would likely never be canceled unless a true emergency struck.


Actually, while *Disney* has complete control over everything on Disney properties, ABD does not.  I experienced this when I took the ABD add-on to a DCL Med cruise.  Everything had to be booked through DCL, all questions had to be answered by DCL and ABD really had no control over anything except for the actual excursions.  They were basically treated like a contractor to DCL.  They don't have any control over anything Park-wise.  So they are at the mercy of the folks who run Disneyland and who run the Studios and who run Imagineering.  Hopefully those divisions would let ABD know in plenty of time to cancel if something was unavailable at the Parks, etc.  But again, ABD has no control over that.

Sayhello


----------



## Rapunzellover

sayhello said:


> Actually, while *Disney* has complete control over everything on Disney properties, ABD does not.  I experienced this when I took the ABD add-on to a DCL Med cruise.  Everything had to be booked through DCL, all questions had to be answered by DCL and ABD really had no control over anything except for the actual excursions.  They were basically treated like a contractor to DCL.  They don't have any control over anything Park-wise.  So they are at the mercy of the folks who run Disneyland and who run the Studios and who run Imagineering.  Hopefully those divisions would let ABD know in plenty of time to cancel if something was unavailable at the Parks, etc.  But again, ABD has no control over that.
> 
> Sayhello



Wait, so DL could tell ABD that the ABD can't get into DL? 
If that's true, that's .  What good is Disney as a company if it's travel arm has no priority at Disney parks?


----------



## sayhello

Rapunzellover said:


> Wait, so DL could tell ABD that the ABD can't get into DL?
> If that's true, that's .  What good is Disney as a company if it's travel arm has no priority at Disney parks?


Well, I have a feeling actually getting *into* the Park, they'd have priority.  But as far as anything happening in the Park, or any special access, DL could totally tell them "sorry, that's not happening this weekend" or something like that.   

ABD might have some sort of priority, but they don't have any control.

Sayhello


----------



## Rapunzellover

sayhello said:


> Well, I have a feeling actually getting *into* the Park, they'd have priority.  But as far as anything happening in the Park, or any special access, DL could totally tell them "sorry, that's not happening this weekend" or something like that.
> 
> ABD might have some sort of priority, but they don't have any control.
> 
> Sayhello



OK, so I was just thinking park access, but what you're saying is that DL could let them into the park but say "you don't get this access to _____ in the park."  That's still some nonsense, imo.  These arms of Disney should be working together.  If ABD is coming to the park, ABD should get whatever access they want and control the itinerary.   Isn't that the point of having all these different companies?  

It's one thing if DL says, "ride is closed for maintenance" or "parade is canceled for weather" but there should be no arbitrary "sorry, can't do this"  That is just...wrong.


----------



## rchristiansen

RbdFoxes311 said:


> We were booked on the Jan 16th 2022 SoCal ABD, and my mom got the call that it was being cancelled on 10/29. The CM told my mother that they *couldn't run the trip since Imagineering is being moved to Florida*. So that was their explanation of why the trip was cancelled. If that is the truth, I honestly don't understand how they are still advertising future dates.



UGH!! I didn't even think about this. 

We're booked for May 2022. We originally booked for July 2020 and had to cancel (before Covid was announced), so we have a credit. So we rebooked for an overseas trip in Dec, but canceled that because I didn't have a good feeling about it. I was able to put the deposit toward the May 2022 Cali ABD trip.  I hope I don't have to rearrange it again otherwise Kevin at Dreams is gonna put me on a "Difficult" list soon - LOL


----------



## rchristiansen

rchristiansen said:


> UGH!! I didn't even think about this.
> 
> We're booked for May 2022. We originally booked for July 2020 and had to cancel (before Covid was announced), so we have a credit. So we rebooked for an overseas trip in Dec, but canceled that because I didn't have a good feeling about it. I was able to put the deposit toward the May 2022 Cali ABD trip.  I hope I don't have to rearrange it again otherwise Kevin at Dreams is gonna put me on a "Difficult" list soon - LOL




Also - it's not like they made the decision yesterday to move Imagineering to FL.  Hmmm.....


----------



## teruterubouzu

RbdFoxes311 said:


> Since we won't be doing a trip report, here is my cancellation report!
> 
> We were booked on the Jan 16th 2022 SoCal ABD, and my mom got the call that it was being cancelled on 10/29. The CM told my mother that they couldn't run the trip since Imagineering is being moved to Florida. So that was their explanation of why the trip was cancelled. If that is the truth, I honestly don't understand how they are still advertising future dates.
> 
> We made our final payment a little bit early, so I don't remember if the cancellation came after the official PIF date. They offered us a full refund or we could rebook another trip with $350-500 off the list price, depending on the trip and whether it was domestic or overseas. We booked this trip 3 years ago for October 2020 for $2,900 per person, and they let us rebook for this one (Jan-2021) at the same price (took 3 calls and a stern email to get this). With everything that's happened and not getting any info, not to mention the price going up by $1,000, we requested a full refund. I understand the market is different now, so that was the best decision for us. I hope ABD made some smart stock investments with my deposit over the last 3 years....
> 
> Here's my little rant - feel free to skip over (TW: mentions Universal)! We knew that cancellation was a strong possibility and had planned to go to LA/DL on our own anyway (flights not booked through ABD). But once I looked at the Grand Cali room rates and all the coordination it would take, it just didn't seem worth the money and energy without the magic of ABD. I know it's not apples-to-apples, but we have pivoted to a 4-person family trip to Universal in Florida and were able to get 4 nights at Hard Rock Hotel, Club Level, Express Pass included for about half of what it would cost for 3 nights in a standard room at the Grand Cali. I'm not trying to be one of those "I'm done with Disney" people, but I am looking forward to splurging on HP souvenirs with that ABD refund!



How disappointing! I'm sorry this happened. This exact scenario is what has made me hold back from booking that tour (one I have dreamed of taking). 

Glad you found a new vacation that you will enjoy. If you ever do want to do Disneyland again I'd encourage you to look at some of the other hotels around Disneyland. Some really nice ones have opened recently and I don't think staying at a Disney hotel makes a real difference out on the west coast.


----------



## sayhello

teruterubouzu said:


> How disappointing! I'm sorry this happened. This exact scenario is what has made me hold back from booking that tour (one I have dreamed of taking).
> 
> Glad you found a new vacation that you will enjoy. If you ever do want to do Disneyland again I'd encourage you to look at some of the other hotels around Disneyland. Some really nice ones have opened recently and I don't think staying at a Disney hotel makes a real difference out on the west coast.


I totally agree with this.  I have never stayed at a Disney hotel at Disneyland.  While the idea of walking out of the Grand Californian into DCA or Downtown Disney is very cool, it's not really worth the premium, as there are other, MUCH more reasonable hotels almost as close.  Many are literally across the street from the gates (a short walk across the dropoff area), and some of the furthest ones are all of a 15 minute walk from door to door.  You can walk that far from the bus dropoff to the gates at WDW.   Except for the Grand Californian, the Disney Hotels are actually *farther* away from the gates than most of the Disneyland Good Neighbors hotels.  It's just not the same as staying on property at WDW.

Sayhello


----------



## Distriv

rchristiansen said:


> UGH!! I didn't even think about this.
> 
> We're booked for May 2022. We originally booked for July 2020 and had to cancel (before Covid was announced), so we have a credit. So we rebooked for an overseas trip in Dec, but canceled that because I didn't have a good feeling about it. I was able to put the deposit toward the May 2022 Cali ABD trip.  I hope I don't have to rearrange it again otherwise Kevin at Dreams is gonna put me on a "Difficult" list soon - LOL


I'm also booked for the May 2022 trip but haven't made my flight reservations yet (and now I guess I'll hold off?).  It's been a dream of mine to get to see the inside of Imagineering so this all stinks.  No idea what I'll do with the credit if it's cancelled.  I'll also be giving Kevin a headache sadly.


----------



## Kit Jackson

If Imagineering was no longer part of the trip, I could understanding reaching out to people who booked and explaining "Imagineering is no longer part of the trip. If you want to cancel because this is a big change, we'll give you refund or a credit." Imagineering is such a small part of the trip overall. There are so many other things you see and do. It doesn't make sense to cancel the entire trip for everybody because of one change. I am sure there are plenty of people who would still pay to do the trip even if Imagineering was not part of it. 

Also, (this next part is speculation based on little more than a guess) this trip might make more money for Disney (the overall corporation) than others because you spend so much of the time in Disneyland Resort. People are in the parks buying food and souvenirs, and/oror spending money at the on-property hotel for meals and drinks.


----------



## RbdFoxes311

Kit Jackson said:


> If Imagineering was no longer part of the trip, I could understanding reaching out to people who booked and explaining "Imagineering is no longer part of the trip. If you want to cancel because this is a big change, we'll give you refund or a credit."



That's a good point, we definitely would have mulled over the cancellation decision a bit more if they had come to us with a plan in place. Even if they were cancelling our Jan trip to buy a little more time, we may have considered another date if they said "this is what we are likely to do going forward if you want to rebook." I'm really trying to bite my tongue on my dissatisfaction here because it's just my speculation and not based on fact. I would not be surprised if there are other issues with the itinerary, especially with travelers visiting Jim Henson, Disney Studios, and other places where people have certain workplace protections. 

Thanks to those who recommended the local hotels. Great advice, and we will definitely consider that down the road.


----------



## AquaDame

Kit Jackson said:


> If Imagineering was no longer part of the trip, I could understanding reaching out to people who booked and explaining "Imagineering is no longer part of the trip. If you want to cancel because this is a big change, we'll give you refund or a credit." Imagineering is such a small part of the trip overall. There are so many other things you see and do. It doesn't make sense to cancel the entire trip for everybody because of one change. I am sure there are plenty of people who would still pay to do the trip even if Imagineering was not part of it.
> 
> Also, (this next part is speculation based on little more than a guess) this trip might make more money for Disney (the overall corporation) than others because you spend so much of the time in Disneyland Resort. People are in the parks buying food and souvenirs, and/oror spending money at the on-property hotel for meals and drinks.



I'm not so sure... the trip in WDW was a flop, and assumption is it was the lack of the parts of this trip that they couldn't offer that did it. I, for one, only went for the access to Imagineering and the studios. Without those stops its just a very expensive guided DL trip - you can (or at least could) tour many of the backstage areas without going through ABD.


----------



## Kit Jackson

AquaDame said:


> I, for one, only went for the access to Imagineering and the studios. Without those stops its just a very expensive guided DL trip - you can (or at least could) tour many of the backstage areas without going through ABD.



I agree. If the trip is only the behind the scenes at Disneyland, than it might not be worth it. I would be okay without Imagineering if we still went to the all of the other places like the Walt Disney archive and Jim Henson Studios.


----------



## AquaDame

Jim Henson studios was great as an add on but its not enough on its own. If they flesh out the studios portion _maybe_ they could lose imagineering. Maybe I'm just putting too much weight on my own agenda, but that day MADE the trip for me.


----------



## mlayman7

We are on the Feb 13th, 2022 trip. We have not PIF yet and hope we find out soon if it will still go on, not looking good. Our first trip that was booked, Costa Rica had to be rebooked, and we went with this trip because we thought being in the United States, it would more likely happen.


----------



## Steven G

I'm actually doing the Disneyland Resort and Southern California Escape, which is a shortened version of the full one on March 22-25.   This also goes to Imagineering, so now I am worried that this will also get cancelled ☹.   My pay in full day is in two weeks.  I've been to Imagineering, so I would still go on it, if they had something good enough to replace it.


----------



## Kit Jackson

AquaDame said:


> Jim Henson studios was great as an add on but its not enough on its own. If they flesh out the studios portion _maybe_ they could lose imagineering. Maybe I'm just putting too much weight on my own agenda, but that day MADE the trip for me.



I haven't done the trip before but I am looking forward to it. I'm also a huge Muppet fan so that infleunces my feelings on the Henson studios visit. My feeling is that imagineering isn't the only special behind the scenes thing you do outside of Disneyland. Yes, it would be beyond amazing to see it, but people would still get to see the Walt Disney Studios and Archives (once they allow visitors again).   



mlayman7 said:


> We are on the Feb 13th, 2022 trip. We have not PIF yet and hope we find out soon if it will still go on, not looking good. Our first trip that was booked, Costa Rica had to be rebooked, and we went with this trip because we thought being in the United States, it would more likely happen.



If it happens, please let us know how it goes and what they do, especially since they will probably have Genie+ and Lightening Lanes fully operational by then. I hope your trip happens and you have a wonderful time.


----------



## OKW Lover

Kit Jackson said:


> My feeling is that imagineering isn't the only special behind the scenes thing you do outside of Disneyland.


This is so true!  Yes, Imagineering is a really fun stop.  But its only ~ 3 hours out of a week long trip.  There is so much more to this ABD trip,


----------



## amym2

Steven G said:


> I'm actually doing the Disneyland Resort and Southern California Escape, which is a shortened version of the full one on March 22-25.   This also goes to Imagineering, so now I am worried that this will also get cancelled ☹.   My pay in full day is in two weeks.  I've been to Imagineering, so I would still go on it, if they had something good enough to replace it.


We are booked on this same trip!  We were originally supposed to go March 2020.  One of the main reasons for doing this ABD is our daughter’s goal is to be an Imagineer.  She’s now a senior in high school, so the timing is good, but if Imagineering is removed, she will be thoroughly disappointed.  I’m hesitant to PIF until we know for sure that the trip will happen as planned.  Fingers crossed that is the case!


----------



## rchristiansen

OKW Lover said:


> This is so true!  Yes, Imagineering is a really fun stop.  But its only ~ 3 hours out of a week long trip.  There is so much more to this ABD trip,



True - we've been on it before 10 years ago on one of the original Dis Exclusive trips. It was definitely very cool to see, but yes, it's really only a snippet of the whole trip. That's why I find it so strange that they cancelled someone's trip and used that as an explanation. Also, the Imagineering move has been in the works for a long time. I can't imagine it "just dawned on them" -- I'm concerned they are using it as a convenient excuse.


----------



## hilarys

Imagineering was a huge part of it for my family, but I don't think the absence of it would make us choose not to do the trip as long as something else fun took its place.    As someone who has been to DL twice since re-opening, I think they would be able to make things happen there within the masking guidelines at the parks.  The reservation system should not be an issue at all with the ABD except I would be curious how they would handle the last day since you don't enter as a group.  I think the bigger issue to keep in mind is that here in California we have been much slower in re-opening.  Many businesses are still remote and many of those that have started re-opening are limiting external visitors.  Additionally, I believe LA county has just instituted a vaccine mandate for restaurants.  My thoughts are that while the DL portions of the trip could probably go now without issue, the Studios, Imagineering (to whatever extent there is still team here), Henson Studios, etc are not yet up for public tours.


----------



## Kit Jackson

hilarys said:


> My thoughts are that while the DL portions of the trip could probably go now without issue, the Studios, Imagineering (to whatever extent there is still team here), Henson Studios, etc are not yet up for public tours.



If that is the case and the trip becomes Disneyland only, then it makes total and complete sense to cancel the trip, because people are paying for more than a behind the scenes tour of Disneyland. To cancel the entire trip because there is no longer a 3 hour visit to Imagineering is stupid. To cancel because almost half of the trip is no longer available sounds like the right call. 

We'll see what happens. My trip is in the spring so hopefully things will be better but right now it's wait and see.


----------



## sayhello

hilarys said:


> Imagineering was a huge part of it for my family, but I don't think the absence of it would make us choose not to do the trip as long as something else fun took its place.    As someone who has been to DL twice since re-opening, I think they would be able to make things happen there within the masking guidelines at the parks.  The reservation system should not be an issue at all with the ABD except I would be curious how they would handle the last day since you don't enter as a group.  I think the bigger issue to keep in mind is that here in California we have been much slower in re-opening.  Many businesses are still remote and many of those that have started re-opening are limiting external visitors.  Additionally, I believe LA county has just instituted a vaccine mandate for restaurants.  My thoughts are that while the DL portions of the trip could probably go now without issue, the Studios, Imagineering (to whatever extent there is still team here), Henson Studios, etc are not yet up for public tours.


I was wondering about all that.  Thanks for the level-set.

Sayhello


----------



## Rapunzellover

rchristiansen said:


> I'm concerned they are using it as a convenient excuse.



Well, if it's not officially canceled for Covid, the cancelation rules are probably more strict, so you are possibly correct.  It likely means less refunds if they blame it on covid.


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

We previously have done the full ABD Southern California trip. This year we were scheduled for the Rhine River Cruise but chose not to go due to all of the Covid issues. Since our trip was not cancelled we could only use our deposit as a placeholder (no refund). We chose to do the short escape in March of 22 which we need to pay off this week but I'm pretty sure it won't happen. For us, I would prefer if they cancel if no Imagineering/Studios since that's my main reason for booking this trip again. Fingers crossed it actually happens.

Disappointed they are back to making people pay 120 days in advance for a trip that probably won't happen anyways. Does anyone know if you can use the Disney Visa and get 0% on the ABD trips so I can just leave it on my card till they refund?


----------



## Marthasor

wishiwasindisneyjen said:


> We previously have done the full ABD Southern California trip. This year we were scheduled for the Rhine River Cruise but chose not to go due to all of the Covid issues. Since our trip was not cancelled we could only use our deposit as a placeholder (no refund). We chose to do the short escape in March of 22 which we need to pay off this week but I'm pretty sure it won't happen. For us, I would prefer if they cancel if no Imagineering/Studios since that's my main reason for booking this trip again. Fingers crossed it actually happens.
> 
> Disappointed they are back to making people pay 120 days in advance for a trip that probably won't happen anyways. Does anyone know if you can use the Disney Visa and get 0% on the ABD trips so I can just leave it on my card till they refund?



Yes, ABD qualifies for the 0% financing on the Disney Visa.

I'm in the same boat you are in - we had the Rhine Cruise booked for 2020 and ended up with a placeholder that I need to use by Jan. 3, 2022.  I am hesitant to book an international trip for 2022 and most of the domestic trips hold zero interest for us.  I was going to book SoCal, but won't do so until the itinerary is worked out.  It's all very discouraging and, once I use up these deposits, I don't think we'll book with ABD ever again.


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

Marthasor said:


> Yes, ABD qualifies for the 0% financing on the Disney Visa.
> 
> I'm in the same boat you are in - we had the Rhine Cruise booked for 2020 and ended up with a placeholder that I need to use by Jan. 3, 2022.  I am hesitant to book an international trip for 2022 and most of the domestic trips hold zero interest for us.  I was going to book SoCal, but won't do so until the itinerary is worked out.  It's all very discouraging and, once I use up these deposits, I don't think we'll book with ABD ever again.



Exactly the same situation here. We were going to book the SoCal for October 21 because we knew it would be cancelled and we'd get our money back (finally) but by the time I went to book it, it was being waitlisted and they wouldn't let me book, then of course it was cancelled.

I don't feel comfortable going overseas yet and nothing else in the US really interested me. I am hopeful this trip happens in full but if they cancel, I'm ok with that too. I just don't want to be stuck with a partial trip. 

I called yesterday to make my final payment (due 11/15) and I asked why the January SoCal trips were cancelled. She said it was because they can't offer group travel in CA yet since many things aren't even open (Imagineering) or offering tours (Studios) and most restaurants won't allow groups. I asked if the move to FL for Imagineering was impacting decisions and she said not yet since they haven't started that yet. She told me to wait until 11/15 to make my payment just in case there were any new cancellations.


----------



## sayhello

wishiwasindisneyjen said:


> I called yesterday to make my final payment (due 11/15) and I asked why the January SoCal trips were cancelled. She said it was because they can't offer group travel in CA yet since many things aren't even open (Imagineering) or offering tours (Studios) and most restaurants won't allow groups. I asked if the move to FL for Imagineering was impacting decisions and she said not yet since they haven't started that yet. She told me to wait until 11/15 to make my payment just in case there were any new cancellations.


Yay!!  They are finally allowing the Vacationistas to give real answers!  That all totally makes sense!

Sayhello


----------



## wishiwasindisneyjen

Now I'm really torn. I was just about to cancel my short escape in March since there is the opportunity to get my money back right now but I just read that at the D23 conference they said they are starting up studio tours in the spring.....so now I want to go. But still worried it won't be the full trip I'm hoping for.


----------



## Kit Jackson

wishiwasindisneyjen said:


> Now I'm really torn. I was just about to cancel my short escape in March since there is the opportunity to get my money back right now but I just read that at the D23 conference they said they are starting up studio tours in the spring.....so now I want to go. But still worried it won't be the full trip I'm hoping for.



You may not be able to tell but I am trying to help. What is the full trip you are looking for? Are you tour of Imagaineering or bust? (It's totally okay if you are.) Would you go if it was the same trip minus Imagaineering? (This is for you to think about.)


----------



## lozzypop

No official notice yet, but our February 2022 tour dates have disappeared from the ABD website. Looks like we aren't going


----------



## stout

Shoot!  I just booked us on the short escape over spring break at the end of March.  I guess I won’t get my hopes up.


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

Steven G said:


> I'm actually doing the Disneyland Resort and Southern California Escape, which is a shortened version of the full one on March 22-25.   This also goes to Imagineering, so now I am worried that this will also get cancelled ☹.   My pay in full day is in two weeks.  I've been to Imagineering, so I would still go on it, if they had something good enough to replace it.



Hi Steven G, my daughter and I are booked on your same Escape March 22-25.  Although I'd be bummed not to get to go to Imagineering, we would still go too if that was the only thing removed from the itinerary.  From what I see that is a looooong day.  Just curious, what can you think of that they could replace WDI with?  Or, maybe allow longer time at the Studios?


----------



## Kit Jackson

MerissaAndMomLoveDis said:


> Just curious, what can you think of that they could replace WDI with? Or, maybe allow longer time at the Studios?



This is a guess based on pure speculation. I can see it going two ways. 
Possibility 1: ABD groups will spend more time at Walt Disney Studios/Archives
Possibility 2: ABD groups will spend the same amount of time at Walt Disney Studios/Archives and then go Disneyland Resort. In Possibility 2, the group arrives in Disneyland Resort and may get to spend more time in the park. If they want everyone to enter the park together, maybe people have more time to hang out in the hotel or explore Downtown Disney.


----------



## Steven G

MerissaAndMomLoveDis said:


> Hi Steven G, my daughter and I are booked on your same Escape March 22-25.  Although I'd be bummed not to get to go to Imagineering, we would still go too if that was the only thing removed from the itinerary.  From what I see that is a looooong day.  Just curious, what can you think of that they could replace WDI with?  Or, maybe allow longer time at the Studios?


longer time at  walt Disney studios would be best in my opinion.  For example, they could take us to Walt’s office, which I believe they do not do often.   I suppose if it’s available we could go to jim Henson studios as well, which is part of the longer ABD tour.


----------



## TravelJunkieHubby

Does anyone have an idea if these trips are likely to run this summer?  We have a placeholder deposit that ABD won't let us extend past the end of March... trying to find an option that works with our dates off/school schedule.


----------



## Steven G

My march 22 trip was cancelled, and it looks like all the march ones are as well.


----------



## stout

Yes, our March 27-30 escape was cancelled as well.  We are trying to decide whether to move it to the summer 6 night trip or not.  When we booked in October 2021, I was rather confident the trip would go in March 2022…now I just don’t know if I want to tie up that much money on such uncertainty.


----------



## Steven G

I just asked to get my money back, got acknowledgement of it.


----------



## sayhello

Steven G said:


> I just asked to get my money back, got acknowledgement of it.


From everything I'm hearing, that was probably the best choice at this time.  

Sayhello


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

Steven G said:


> I just asked to get my money back, got acknowledgement of it.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I was also on your trip.  I think I am going to ask for my money back too.  The travel agent said money back or book another trip.  I was not told of any incentive to book another trip, such as $250 off the new trip, so I suppose if I book a new trip I'll be paying the higher price now, rather than what it would have cost when I book the Escape in April 2021?  In fairness, I didn't ask, only just read the Bad News email.  Was anyone else given any incentive to book another trip to replace the cancelled one?


----------



## stout

We were offered $400 per person to book a domestic trip and $500 per person for international.  Decision needs to be made 45 days from the bad news email date or the money will automatically refund…that’s what I was told after an estimated call hold time of 4 minutes was 48 minutes…


----------



## sayhello

stout said:


> We were offered $400 per person to book a domestic trip and $500 per person for international.  Decision needs to be made 45 days from the bad news email date or the money will automatically refund…that’s what I was told after an estimated call hold time of 4 minutes was 48 minutes…


Was this money taken off the price of the trip you re-booked?   What if you were already paid in full?  Or is it a future credit?  Or cash refund?

Sayhello


----------



## stout

We were PIF for March 2022 California 3 night escape.  They offered to move our money to summer 2022 California 6 night tour, for the current advertised price of the summer 2022 California 6 night tour, less $400 per person.  They said I had 45 days to accept/reject the offer, otherwise the PIF money for 2022 California 3 night escape would refund to me.  We haven’t decided what to do yet…will likely take the refund.


----------



## Kimfriedl

I also had a March trip canceled. I was told that if I chose to rebook for one of the April dates, I would have to cover the difference in price of the April trip if it was more than my March trip costed at the time of booking (not at the current cost.) for me, that would be $180 total more for me and my guest. However, the gal I spoke with was very honest in saying that she feels that it is highly unlikely that the April short escapes will happen. there are no trips planned at this time for the short escapes beyond these April dates and she wasn’t sure if there would be any available. She also stated that she was unsure of why they would have the longer escapes with dates through March 2023 and not the short escapes. She then went on to tell me that this is their most popular trip, and it has been devastating for them as a company not to be able to offer it. At this point, not knowing when the studios, imagineering, and archives buildings would be open for the tour, she is not sure if this trip will just remain on hold or be reimagined. I gave her a few ideas that I have read here and some of my own as to how it could be reimagined and that many of us would still love to be able to have an experience with ABD socal short escapes right now. Even if that meant just walking the grounds of the studios and Imagineering, extra behind the scenes experiences in the parks, possibly having a lunch with an imagineer at the hotel, or having archives bring a few special items to hotel or parks just for the ABD guests see (they do have traveling archives shows so I can’t see how this wouldn’t be possible.) anywho, she loved hearing that feedback and I encourage all of you to give any feedback about this trip/issue that you can to ABD. I was lucky enough to have a wonderful vactionista who was very honest with me, gave me lots of info, and took plenty of time talking to me about this. One more thing that surprised me that she said…even cast members working in FL offices are still working from home and have not been in the office since March 2020. So it is not just a CA issue with Disney keeping those buildings closed. This lovely gal even gave me some names of VIP tour guides at DL that are also ABD socal tour guides just in case I wanted to book my own vip experience. She suggested asking for one of these guides and telling them how my trip was canceled and could they do a few things in the parks that they do with the ABD trip-who knows how much pixie dust they have to share, but she thought it was worth a shot. Cheers to all of us being able to have this experience with ABD some day in the Future.


----------



## Steven G

Well, I already had my plane tickets, so I just booked a 4 day stay on harbour, and 3 day disneyland tickets (with genie+ parkhoppers).  Saving about $3500 for 2 people total.  Still have not seen my refund get credited back yet.


----------



## Steven G

Steven G said:


> Well, I already had my plane tickets, so I just booked a 4 day stay on harbour, and 3 day disneyland tickets (with genie+ parkhoppers).  Saving about $3500 for 2 people total.  Still have not seen my refund get credited back yet.


just an update, I did get my refund over the weekend in full.


----------



## Magnum_PI

Steven G said:


> just an update, I did get my refund over the weekend in full.



Thanks for the info. We requested a refund on Friday, and I’ve been curious how long it would actually take them to process it.

Update: it took exactly one week


----------



## Distriv

For those of you who have had your trip cancelled, how far in advance was it communicated?


----------



## stout

2 1/2 months notice of cancellation for us.


----------



## DianaMB333

Kit Jackson said:


> This is a guess based on pure speculation. I can see it going two ways.
> Possibility 1: ABD groups will spend more time at Walt Disney Studios/Archives
> Possibility 2: ABD groups will spend the same amount of time at Walt Disney Studios/Archives and then go Disneyland Resort. In Possibility 2, the group arrives in Disneyland Resort and may get to spend more time in the park. If they want everyone to enter the park together, maybe people have more time to hang out in the hotel or explore Downtown Disney.


so... by 2023 the Imagineer piece will not longer be in the itinerary... right? I'm planning for next year because I hope for some 100th anniversary special activity...


----------



## WaDiWo

Oh no.  We’re booked and PIF for an April 2022 ABD DL Escape, and even booked a pre and post stay.  I hope they don’t cancel April.  If they do, what do you suggest I can do with my pre and post reservations? Would I be able to get a refund on those too?


----------



## Magnum_PI

WaDiWo said:


> Oh no.  We’re booked and PIF for an April 2022 ABD DL Escape, and even booked a pre and post stay.  I hope they don’t cancel April.  If they do, what do you suggest I can do with my pre and post reservations? Would I be able to get a refund on those too?



Did you make your pre and post day arrangements through ABD or independently?


----------



## WaDiWo

Magnum_PI said:


> Did you make your pre and post day arrangements through ABD or independently?


Through my travel agent. But the ABD vacationist is aware of the plans, in fact they asked for my reservation numbers for pre and post stay (we’ll be staying in GCH)


----------



## Mathmagicland

WaDiWo said:


> Through my travel agent. But the ABD vacationist is aware of the plans, in fact they asked for my reservation numbers for pre and post stay (we’ll be staying in GCH)


GCH typically has a rooms-only 5-day in advance cancellation policy for stays booked direct to get a refund, but check your booking or with your travel agent to confirm your terms.  If you booked packages that include tickets, terms might be different.


----------



## Kimfriedl

I had my March escape cancelled and also had pre plans to stay at the DL hotel. I was able to move the DL hotel to a different date via my travel agent.


----------



## Chickkypoo

WaDiWo said:


> Oh no.  We’re booked and PIF for an April 2022 ABD DL Escape, and even booked a pre and post stay.  I hope they don’t cancel April.  If they do, what do you suggest I can do with my pre and post reservations? Would I be able to get a refund on those too?



We're booked for an April one as well. I've been watching their website each day as I anticipate it will probably be cancelled. Today all of the dates changed to "Now Accepting Waitlist - Please Call for Details". That's what happened before they cancelled the previous months. It could be that they've sold out, but 3 of the 4 tours still had availability yesterday, so I suspect we'll hear something in the next couple of days.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Chickkypoo said:


> We're booked for an April one as well. I've been watching their website each day as I anticipate it will probably be cancelled. Today all of the dates changed to "Now Accepting Waitlist - Please Call for Details". That's what happened before they cancelled the previous months. It could be that they've sold out, but 3 of the 4 tours still had availability yesterday, so I suspect we'll hear something in the next couple of days.


I saw the same thing today and thought exactly what you said-this is what happened when they canceled in the past. Another cancellation is coming. My paid in full date is today-not sure why they won’t cancel before these dates if they know it’s coming.


----------



## jimmymc

Coming back here after a few months, I'm still booked on the Jul 15 trip, which is sold out but dates before that are still available to book. My final payment was pushed to 65 days out, so I'm waiting to pay it off or book flights until the last moment.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Kimfriedl said:


> I saw the same thing today and thought exactly what you said-this is what happened when they canceled in the past. Another cancellation is coming. My paid in full date is today-not sure why they won’t cancel before these dates if they know it’s coming.


We booked early on, so our PIF was awhile back. We had to pay by 90 days out. Luckily the payment date for our cruise we were taking after was moved to 60 days before because if this gets cancelled, we're cancelling the cruise as well. Just sucks that we had to pay in full before they cancelled, as we'll be out the exchange fees on all that money now.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Well, let’s keep our fingers crossed…I mean if CA can host the super bowl at full capacity, surely we should be allowed to tour a couple of buildings. Lol!!


----------



## FoodieFriend

Waiting to hear when these ABDs will start going this year. My PIF date is mid-July, so hopefully we'll know what it will include by then. Crossing fingers that the parts we loved will still be included. Crossing fingers for everyone booked in 2022 that hasn't been cancelled yet.


----------



## WaDiWo

Chickkypoo said:


> We're booked for an April one as well. I've been watching their website each day as I anticipate it will probably be cancelled. Today all of the dates changed to "Now Accepting Waitlist - Please Call for Details". That's what happened before they cancelled the previous months. It could be that they've sold out, but 3 of the 4 tours still had availability yesterday, so I suspect we'll hear something in the next couple of days.


Thank you for this information.  I see the "waitlist" notice for the April dates on the ABD site, and as of today no other dates are even listed as available at all.
I of course am hopeful, but I guess preparing myself for a cancellation.  We booked a pre and post stay through our travel agent, and if the ABD part is cancelled, we'll have a gap of no hotel.  I don't want to change flights and things so I guess we'll have to figure all that out.  Still hopeful though!


----------



## sayhello

WaDiWo said:


> Thank you for this information.  I see the "waitlist" notice for the April dates on the ABD site, and as of today no other dates are even listed as available at all.
> I of course am hopeful, but I guess preparing myself for a cancellation.  We booked a pre and post stay through our travel agent, and if the ABD part is cancelled, we'll have a gap of no hotel.  I don't want to change flights and things so I guess we'll have to figure all that out.  Still hopeful though!


The "good" part is, if you don't or can't get rooms at the Grand Californian, there are a LOT of Good Neighbor hotels surrounding the Disneyland Resort that are easy walking distance to the front gates of Disneyland and California Adventure.  They aren't luxury hotels, but most of them are nice and relatively reasonably priced.

Sayhello


----------



## Disdreamer9

I’ve been following this board for a bit as we’re booked on a late April trip - and like many of you, figuring out what we’ll do if/when this gets cancelled.

Considering still going to DL and possibly doing a VIP tour for one day (depending on price). Long shot, but has anyone asked if there could be a credit towards this if the ABD trip is cancelled?


----------



## sayhello

Disdreamer9 said:


> I’ve been following this board for a bit as we’re booked on a late April trip - and like many of you, figuring out what we’ll do if/when this gets cancelled.
> 
> Considering still going to DL and possibly doing a VIP tour for one day (depending on price). Long shot, but has anyone asked if there could be a credit towards this if the ABD trip is cancelled?


They are different divisions of Disney, so I think it's unlikely, but it certainly couldn't hurt to ask.  But if they cancel, they will offer you a full refund, so you can just use the refunded money to book the Disneland trip and VIP tours yourself.  I'm not sure what benefit a credit would do you.

Sayhello


----------



## Disdreamer9

sayhello said:


> They are different divisions of Disney, so I think it's unlikely, but it certainly couldn't hurt to ask.  But if they cancel, they will offer you a full refund, so you can just use the refunded money to book the Disneland trip and VIP tours yourself.  I'm not sure what benefit a credit would do you.
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks for the response. It's more expensive to book everything separately vs. the ABD trip, so any type of discount due to the cancelled trip would be great, but agree that it's highly unlikely.

That being said, if anyone else was planning on going on the April 18th trip and would be interested in sharing a VIP tour (if this gets cancelled), let me know!


----------



## sayhello

Disdreamer9 said:


> Thanks for the response. It's more expensive to book everything separately vs. the ABD trip, so any type of discount due to the cancelled trip would be great, but agree that it's highly unlikely.
> 
> That being said, if anyone else was planning on going on the April 18th trip and would be interested in sharing a VIP tour (if this gets cancelled), let me know!


Oh!  You meant a discount, not a credit.  That makes more sense.  Still not likely, but you never know unless you ask!  Nothing is normal these days.

I hope it all works out for you!

Sayhello


----------



## WaDiWo

Anyone have any updates on more possible Southern Cali/DL ABD cancellations? (so far cancelled through March 2022).  
Still crossing my fingers our April 2022 trip is still a go.


----------



## Sujo1214

WaDiWo said:


> Anyone have any updates on more possible Southern Cali/DL ABD cancellations? (so far cancelled through March 2022).
> Still crossing my fingers our April 2022 trip is still a go.


I am on the short escape that begins April 5th. I talked to an ABD vacationista yesterday. So far the trips are still a go.


----------



## WaDiWo

Sujo1214 said:


> I am on the short escape that begins April 5th. I talked to an ABD vacationista yesterday. So far the trips are still a go.


Thanks!! go go go!


----------



## Kimfriedl

My March escape was cancelled, and I rebooked for an April trip. Still hoping it goes, but if it does not, the vacationista I spoke with gave me a few suggestions since there are no further SoCal escapes scheduled at this time. She suggested keeping my trip planned and booking a VIP tour as many of you have considered. She then suggested that I request one of the VIP tour guides who are also ABD SoCal escape tour guides. She told me to explain to them that our abd tour had been canceled and could they try to include some of the abd tour experience in our VIP tour experience. She said you never know what kind of pixie dust they can sprinkle your way and it never hurts to ask. She even gave me the names of 3 tour guides that she personally knows that do both abd and vip DL tours!! Let me know if anyone would like this info. Hopefully we won’t need it!!!


----------



## Aeroem

I am scheduled to go in July. I had NO idea this was still getting canceled. (Naively) I would hope someone would reach out and say something. Summer, for my family is the only time we can do a lot of things. We we’re originally supposed to go to CA in Sumer 2020, then 2021 and now. I dont feel like i could push it forward again, I’d just give up hope at that point. Thank you all for being informative. Hope April is everyone’s  month and this gets back on track!


----------



## WaDiWo

Kimfriedl said:


> My March escape was cancelled, and I rebooked for an April trip. Still hoping it goes, but if it does not, the vacationista I spoke with gave me a few suggestions since there are no further SoCal escapes scheduled at this time. She suggested keeping my trip planned and booking a VIP tour as many of you have considered. She then suggested that I request one of the VIP tour guides who are also ABD SoCal escape tour guides. She told me to explain to them that our abd tour had been canceled and could they try to include some of the abd tour experience in our VIP tour experience. She said you never know what kind of pixie dust they can sprinkle your way and it never hurts to ask. She even gave me the names of 3 tour guides that she personally knows that do both abd and vip DL tours!! Let me know if anyone would like this info. Hopefully we won’t need it!!!


Oh thanks this is great, would love this info.  but I too hope we don’t need it!


----------



## Chickkypoo

Sujo1214 said:


> I am on the short escape that begins April 5th. I talked to an ABD vacationista yesterday. So far the trips are still a go.


That's hopeful news. We need to book airfare for ours still, and I'm so afraid to bite the bullet as I feel there is a still a chance they might get cancelled.


----------



## Sujo1214

Chickkypoo said:


> That's hopeful news. We need to book airfare for ours still, and I'm so afraid to bite the bullet as I feel there is a still a chance they might get cancelled.


I purchased airfare yesterday. I had been watching flights for a while and the cost was rising. I did not want to take the chance of waiting longer and paying more or the flights I want being sold out. I also feel there is still a chance the trips might get cancelled.


----------



## Chickkypoo

I received an email from my TA today stating that ABD was looking for my Pre-Adventure travel plans, specifically if I had booked the night before independently at the Grand Californian as they knew I was flying in on the 13th. Not sure why they needed to know this as they weren't allowing additional nights to be added on by them, so where I stay the night before is kind of irrelevant. Anyway, perhaps this is a sign that the April trips will be a go.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Chickkypoo said:


> I received an email from my TA today stating that ABD was looking for my Pre-Adventure travel plans, specifically if I had booked the night before independently at the Grand Californian as they knew I was flying in on the 13th. Not sure why they needed to know this as they weren't allowing additional nights to be added on by them, so where I stay the night before is kind of irrelevant. Anyway, perhaps this is a sign that the April trips will be a go.


Yes!!! They asked me for my flight info on Friday! I think they want to know your arrival info b/c transportation to and from the airport is included in the trip. I am also arriving a day early, and they will still provide transport with the early arrival.


----------



## sayhello

Chickkypoo said:


> I received an email from my TA today stating that ABD was looking for my Pre-Adventure travel plans, specifically if I had booked the night before independently at the Grand Californian as they knew I was flying in on the 13th. Not sure why they needed to know this as they weren't allowing additional nights to be added on by them, so where I stay the night before is kind of irrelevant. Anyway, perhaps this is a sign that the April trips will be a go.


They like to know where people are before the trip starts if they didn't make all of the arrangements.  I assume because that way, if you don't show up, they have a way of trying to figure out where you might be.  They've always asked that, as far as I can remember.

Sayhello


----------



## Chickkypoo

Kimfriedl said:


> Yes!!! They asked me for my flight info on Friday! I think they want to know your arrival info b/c transportation to and from the airport is included in the trip. I am also arriving a day early, and they will still provide transport with the early arrival.


Good to know. I'll ask my TA about that as I was originally told I would have to schedule my own transportation on both ends as we were coming in a day early, and then we were going to stay an extra day then head down to San Diego before our cruise. We've since cancelled the cruise as we didn't know what was going to happen with this trip so we're now flying out on the last day. That's why I was confused when they wanted to know where I was booked the night before.


----------



## Kimfriedl

So bummed that those of us going in April will just miss being able to see World of Color, the Disneyland Forever fireworks show, and Main Street Electrical Parade (returning April 22nd.) I suppose we should be thankful if we get to go at all at this point, but I was really hoping to catch these wonderful nighttime shows if we get to go.


----------



## Sujo1214

Kimfriedl said:


> So bummed that those of us going in April will just miss being able to see World of Color, the Disneyland Forever fireworks show, and Main Street Electrical Parade (returning April 22nd.) I suppose we should be thankful if we get to go at all at this point, but I was really hoping to catch these wonderful nighttime shows if we get to go.


I feel the same way. I just saw the return dates announced too.


----------



## Chickkypoo

My TA was able to book our transportation from the airport on the day before our tour. ABD said we can't have our passes until the day the tour starts however. 

My TA did note that it is probably smart if we keep our current transportation that we have booked and our back up hotel reservation for now.


----------



## Disdreamer9

Keeping my hopes up that April will be a “go”! Has anyone heard otherwise?


----------



## jimmymc

Disdreamer9 said:


> Keeping my hopes up that April will be a “go”! Has anyone heard otherwise?



Haven't heard of any cancelations. Los Angeles County recently dropped pretty much all their mask and vaccine mandates.


----------



## Sujo1214

Disdreamer9 said:


> Keeping my hopes up that April will be a “go”! Has anyone heard otherwise?


As far as I know the April 5th Short Escape is still on!


----------



## WaDiWo

Disdreamer9 said:


> Keeping my hopes up that April will be a “go”! Has anyone heard otherwise?


I haven't heard different, we're on the April 10, 2022 escape and  I'm afraid to ask my travel agent or ABD vacationista if there are any changes


----------



## Distriv

I heard from my Vacationista about my post-trip plans for the May trip so things are looking good.


----------



## hilarys

I think a good sign for these trips is that at least here in Northern California a lot of the big companies are finally started to call people back into the office (after two years) this month and April.


----------



## beautifulcity

First post - coming out of lurking to say I’m very grateful for this thread. I’m scheduled for the mid-May longer Southern California/DLR trip and I’m anxious about it being cancelled (this is our third try for it, and our TA is pessimistic about it happening).

But reading through this convo and seeing the talk of the April trips (including the short escapes) trending positively is making me feel so much better!! I hope all of your trips happen and they’re absolutely amazing. Thank you!


----------



## Disdreamer9

Glad to see that others are feeling as hopeful as we are! For anyone who is extending their trip - have you asked ABD about making park pass reservations for the extra day(s)? We are staying a day extra, but as our tickets are through ABD, we obviously can't make a park pass reservation. I called today and was told that we'd hear more about logistics as it gets closer. Curious if others have heard differently.


----------



## jimmymc

Disdreamer9 said:


> Glad to see that others are feeling as hopeful as we are! For anyone who is extending their trip - have you asked ABD about making park pass reservations for the extra day(s)? We are staying a day extra, but as our tickets are through ABD, we obviously can't make a park pass reservation. I called today and was told that we'd hear more about logistics as it gets closer. Curious if others have heard differently.



My guess is that your ABD guides will be able to take care of park reservations as late as during your trip. They have that kind of power.


----------



## Aeroem

Disdreamer9 said:


> Glad to see that others are feeling as hopeful as we are! For anyone who is extending their trip - have you asked ABD about making park pass reservations for the extra day(s)? We are staying a day extra, but as our tickets are through ABD, we obviously can't make a park pass reservation. I called today and was told that we'd hear more about logistics as it gets closer. Curious if others have heard differently.


 Thank you for asking this! We go in July and have extended our stay and was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Distriv

jimmymc said:


> My guess is that your ABD guides will be able to take care of park reservations as late as during your trip. They have that kind of power.


Speaking of ABD guide power, would they be who I should talk to about dining reservations for a post-trip night?  My trip ends on a Friday but I'm sticking around for one more night to do Star Wars Night and then flying back the next day.  I'd love to get a spot at Trader Sam's that evening.


----------



## Candycane83

Disdreamer9 said:


> Glad to see that others are feeling as hopeful as we are! For anyone who is extending their trip - have you asked ABD about making park pass reservations for the extra day(s)? We are staying a day extra, but as our tickets are through ABD, we obviously can't make a park pass reservation. I called today and was told that we'd hear more about logistics as it gets closer. Curious if others have heard differently.


Same question here! Hopefully ABD can arrange it.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Disdreamer9 said:


> Glad to see that others are feeling as hopeful as we are! For anyone who is extending their trip - have you asked ABD about making park pass reservations for the extra day(s)? We are staying a day extra, but as our tickets are through ABD, we obviously can't make a park pass reservation. I called today and was told that we'd hear more about logistics as it gets closer. Curious if others have heard differently.





Aeroem said:


> Thank you for asking this! We go in July and have extended our stay and was wondering the same thing!





Candycane83 said:


> Same question here! Hopefully ABD can arrange it.


Not sure how the park tickets for this AbD will be managed, electronic or physical, but I’d suggest having the Disneyland app ready to go as electronic tickets are needed for park reservations.  If you already have a Disney account for something like WDW, DCL, or Disney Movie Insiders, etc, , your same login and password will be used for the Disneyland app and website. 

I’d also ask about the tickets and reservations for extra AbD park days when you first check in with your guides.  In the almost a year since Disneyland has reopened, it has been rare for the Disney Hotel Guest park reservations bucket to fully book up but that does happen on occasin.  

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/av...egments=ticket,ph,ap,resort&defaultSegment=ap


----------



## Aeroem

Mathmagicland said:


> Not sure how the park tickets for this AbD will be managed, electronic or physical, but I’d suggest having the Disneyland app ready to go as electronic tickets are needed for park reservations.  If you already have a Disney account for something like WDW, DCL, or Disney Movie Insiders, etc, , your same login and password will be used for the Disneyland app and website.
> 
> I’d also ask about the tickets and reservations for extra AbD park days when you first check in with your guides.  In the almost a year since Disneyland has reopened, it has been rare for the Disney Hotel Guest park reservations bucket to fully book up but that does happen on occasin.
> 
> Thank you for the tips! I am going on the podcast trip, and have never been to Disneyland. Does anyone know what time i can make these  park reservations? I live in NH so I wasnt sure if it was my time EST, or Cali time?


----------



## Mathmagicland

Disneyland Park reservations can be made up to 120 days in advance for hotel guests, but you must have a ticket linked to your Disneyland account to do so. With the AbD adventures, I’d guess you won’t get the park tickets until checkin, in case of a late cancellation.  So you may not be able to book a park reservation for the extra days until you get those tickets.  Maybe AbD can clarify this now for you.

With Disneyland resort hotel+ticket packages, they don’t even issue the tickets until past the cancel date which is five days in advance.   That’s likely one reason why we have a separate hotel guest reservation bucket, to help ensure (but not guarantee) reservation availability.


----------



## Aeroem

Mathmagicland said:


> Disneyland Park reservations can be made up to 120 days in advance for hotel guests, but you must have a ticket linked to your Disneyland account to do so. With the AbD adventures, I’d guess you won’t get the park tickets until checkin, in case of a late cancellation.  So you may not be able to book a park reservation for the extra days until you get those tickets.  Maybe AbD can clarify this now for you.
> 
> With Disneyland resort hotel+ticket packages, they don’t even issue the tickets until past the cancel date which is five days in advance.   That’s likely one reason why we have a separate hotel guest reservation bucket, to help ensure (but not guarantee) reservation availability.


 I made my own reservation after, so i have the tickets and  it says on the Disneyland app i can make reservations after the 12th, i just didnt know what time zone.. thanks or the help!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Aeroem said:


> I made my own reservation after, so i have the tickets and  it says on the Disneyland app i can make reservations after the 12th, i just didnt know what time zone.. thanks or the help!


Ok - re the time zone, I believe it it is midnight Pacific time each day that the bucket opens for the new day.


----------



## Aeroem

Mathmagicland said:


> Ok - re the time zone, I believe it it is midnight Pacific time each day that the bucket opens for the new day.


Thank you so much. Seriously. I needed the help!


----------



## Candycane83

What time is parkhopping available? Is it 2pm like WDW?


----------



## sayhello

Candycane83 said:


> What time is parkhopping available? Is it 2pm like WDW?


It's currently 1pm for Disneyland Resort.

Sayhello


----------



## Chickkypoo

Mathmagicland said:


> Disneyland Park reservations can be made up to 120 days in advance for hotel guests, but you must have a ticket linked to your Disneyland account to do so. With the AbD adventures, I’d guess you won’t get the park tickets until checkin, in case of a late cancellation.  So you may not be able to book a park reservation for the extra days until you get those tickets.  Maybe AbD can clarify this now for you.
> 
> With Disneyland resort hotel+ticket packages, they don’t even issue the tickets until past the cancel date which is five days in advance.   That’s likely one reason why we have a separate hotel guest reservation bucket, to help ensure (but not guarantee) reservation availability.



We're booked the 14th-17th. We're going in a day early, and asked if we could pick up our tickets on the 13th so we can use the fourth day on the tickets as we're flying out on the 17th. We were told no, they can't be picked up until the morning of the 14th.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Do we receive any further paperwork before the trip? I heard that ABD used to send out a box with a few travel items beforehand. Does anyone know if they are still doing that? If so, has anyone received theirs?


----------



## Kimfriedl

I am scheduled to go on the April 10th trip. I called ABD yesterday to see if they could confirm if the trip is going. The gal put me on hold to check with a manager. All she could say was that as of now the trip is going but they will let us know if there are any changes. They still would not confirm for certain. I asked if the trip would be confirmed one way or another at some point. She said yes. I asked when that would happen as my trip is 4 weeks away and the trip before mine is 3 weeks away (I have been speaking with someone on that earlier trip and I know it has not been confirmed yet either.) She said that she does not know when but that we will receive an email or phone call confirming the trip one way or another. I let her know that it is very difficult and frustrating to not have confirmation this close to the trip. I asked for an email to let management know and she said that she would let them know and would not give me an email. I was thinking that it was a good sign that it hasn’t been cancelled yet. But the more I think about it, someone in that company knows if this trip is going or not. If it’s going, why would they wait so long to confirm it with us? How does that benefit them? Or will they cancel the trip and are just holding on to our money as long as possible? I don’t know why I am even trying to understand this insanity. I keep telling myself to chill out, it’s out of my control, but it’s still frustrating none the less.


----------



## Sujo1214

Chickkypoo said:


> Do we receive any further paperwork before the trip? I heard that ABD used to send out a box with a few travel items beforehand. Does anyone know if they are still doing that? If so, has anyone received theirs?


I am on the April 5th Short Escape which is the first trip going. I haven't received anything yet. I did hear that ABD will call or email us to confirm the trips are going before they send anything.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Sujo1214 said:


> I am on the April 5th Short Escape which is the first trip going. I haven't received anything yet. I did hear that ABD will call or email us to confirm the trips are going before they send anything.


Lol, we must have been replying at the same time. Let’s hope we hear something in the next week!


----------



## sayhello

Chickkypoo said:


> Do we receive any further paperwork before the trip? I heard that ABD used to send out a box with a few travel items beforehand. Does anyone know if they are still doing that? If so, has anyone received theirs?


Some of the people who have gone this year so far have reported getting a box (including the pins, which they aren't giving out during the trips to reduce direct contact).  I *think* the pins may be sent separately.


Kimfriedl said:


> I am scheduled to go on the April 10th trip. I called ABD yesterday to see if they could confirm if the trip is going. The gal put me on hold to check with a manager. All she could say was that as of now the trip is going but they will let us know if there are any changes. They still would not confirm for certain. I asked if the trip would be confirmed one way or another at some point. She said yes. I asked when that would happen as my trip is 4 weeks away and the trip before mine is 3 weeks away (I have been speaking with someone on that earlier trip and I know it has not been confirmed yet either.) She said that she does not know when but that we will receive an email or phone call confirming the trip one way or another. I let her know that it is very difficult and frustrating to not have confirmation this close to the trip. I asked for an email to let management know and she said that she would let them know and would not give me an email. I was thinking that it was a good sign that it hasn’t been cancelled yet. But the more I think about it, someone in that company knows if this trip is going or not. If it’s going, why would they wait so long to confirm it with us? How does that benefit them? Or will they cancel the trip and are just holding on to our money as long as possible? I don’t know why I am even trying to understand this insanity. I keep telling myself to chill out, it’s out of my control, but it’s still frustrating none the less.


There may be an element they are just not 100% sure of, and of course, they don't want to confirm and then have to cancel because something changes.  I don't know that I agree with that philosophy, and I may be totally wrong.  I can't imagine how totally frustrating it is at this point!

Sayhello


----------



## Kimfriedl

sayhello said:


> Some of the people who have gone this year so far have reported getting a box (including the pins, which they aren't giving out during the trips to reduce direct contact).  I *think* the pins may be sent separately.
> There may be an element they are just not 100% sure of, and of course, they don't want to confirm and then have to cancel because something changes.  I don't know that I agree with that philosophy, and I may be totally wrong.  I can't imagine how totally frustrating it is at this point!
> 
> Sayhello


I am wondering if they aren’t quite ready for April if they are just bringing people back to work in the building now. I also wonder if they prefer to wait until after April 22nd when world of color, the parade, and the fireworks are back to give guests the full experience. I would just think that a decision should be made this close to the adventures. We shall all find out soon I hope!


----------



## sayhello

Kimfriedl said:


> I am wondering if they aren’t quite ready for April if they are just bringing people back to work in the building now. I also wonder if they prefer to wait until after April 22nd when world of color, the parade, and the fireworks are back to give guests the full experience. I would just think that a decision should be made this close to the adventures. We shall all find out soon I hope!


I agree.  A decision would really be a good thing.

Sayhello


----------



## beautifulcity

Kimfriedl said:


> I am scheduled to go on the April 10th trip. I called ABD yesterday to see if they could confirm if the trip is going. The gal put me on hold to check with a manager. All she could say was that as of now the trip is going but they will let us know if there are any changes. They still would not confirm for certain. I asked if the trip would be confirmed one way or another at some point. She said yes. I asked when that would happen as my trip is 4 weeks away and the trip before mine is 3 weeks away (I have been speaking with someone on that earlier trip and I know it has not been confirmed yet either.) She said that she does not know when but that we will receive an email or phone call confirming the trip one way or another. I let her know that it is very difficult and frustrating to not have confirmation this close to the trip. I asked for an email to let management know and she said that she would let them know and would not give me an email. I was thinking that it was a good sign that it hasn’t been cancelled yet. But the more I think about it, someone in that company knows if this trip is going or not. If it’s going, why would they wait so long to confirm it with us? How does that benefit them? Or will they cancel the trip and are just holding on to our money as long as possible? I don’t know why I am even trying to understand this insanity. I keep telling myself to chill out, it’s out of my control, but it’s still frustrating none the less.



This is so frustrating, I’m sorry this is happening to everyone. With my May trip, my feeling is that it’s going to be disappointing if its cancelled, but if they’re cancelling then just CANCEL already. This wishy washy back and forth isn’t helping anyone. I know they want to do them but at this point, they should know if a first week of April trip is happening. Ugh.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Kimfriedl said:


> I am scheduled to go on the April 10th trip. I called ABD yesterday to see if they could confirm if the trip is going. The gal put me on hold to check with a manager. All she could say was that as of now the trip is going but they will let us know if there are any changes. They still would not confirm for certain. I asked if the trip would be confirmed one way or another at some point. She said yes. I asked when that would happen as my trip is 4 weeks away and the trip before mine is 3 weeks away (I have been speaking with someone on that earlier trip and I know it has not been confirmed yet either.) She said that she does not know when but that we will receive an email or phone call confirming the trip one way or another. I let her know that it is very difficult and frustrating to not have confirmation this close to the trip. I asked for an email to let management know and she said that she would let them know and would not give me an email. I was thinking that it was a good sign that it hasn’t been cancelled yet. But the more I think about it, someone in that company knows if this trip is going or not. If it’s going, why would they wait so long to confirm it with us? How does that benefit them? Or will they cancel the trip and are just holding on to our money as long as possible? I don’t know why I am even trying to understand this insanity. I keep telling myself to chill out, it’s out of my control, but it’s still frustrating none the less.



The lack of communication in general is just poor customer service on their part. It's so frustrating when they expect us to be paid in full so far out, but then they cancel these trips with such short notice. Most of us have flights and backup travel arrangements that are up in the air. We've already cancelled our Pacific Coast cruise on the Wonder that was to follow this trip when we reached the PIF mark on that as we felt this trip would not be a go.  We bit the bullet recently on flights as they were getting too expensive to wait on.  I honestly think that if they don't have an answer by the 45 day mark, they should just be cancelling these trips, or allowing us the option of cancelling with a refund. Trying to re-arrange travel plans after that point gets too difficult and expensive.


----------



## Steven G

I find it hard to believe they are treating guests this way.  It's insane.  I was sad that my trip was cancelled in March, but at least they gave me 2 months notice that it was cancelled.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Chickkypoo said:


> The lack of communication in general is just poor customer service on their part. It's so frustrating when they expect us to be paid in full so far out, but then they cancel these trips with such short notice. Most of us have flights and backup travel arrangements that are up in the air. We've already cancelled our Pacific Coast cruise on the Wonder that was to follow this trip when we reached the PIF mark on that as we felt this trip would not be a go.  We bit the bullet recently on flights as they were getting too expensive to wait on.  I honestly think that if they don't have an answer by the 45 day mark, they should just be cancelling these trips, or allowing us the option of cancelling with a refund. Trying to re-arrange travel plans after that point gets too difficult and expensive.


You are spot on. It is so disappointing to experience such terrible customer service from Disney. It just seems so unnecessary as well.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Steven G said:


> I find it hard to believe they are treating guests this way.  It's insane.  I was sad that my trip was cancelled in March, but at least they gave me 2 months notice that it was cancelled.


Right?!?! It’s mind blowing that they can’t fully confirm one way or another at this point for the April trips.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Hopefully this is a good sign…D23 is hosting an event at Disney studios in April. Either way it is good news to hear that Disney studios is open and allowing events and guests in. Note it also says that the archives and studio store will be open.
https://d23.com/d23-event/d23-prese...sary-screenings-at-the-walt-disney-studios-2/


----------



## Sujo1214

I received my box today for the April 5 short escape. Actually two boxes. One box contained the pins, the other box contained the backpack, luggage tags, luggage strap and duffel bag.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Sujo1214 said:


> I received my box today for the April 5 short escape. Actually two boxes. One box contained the pins, the other box contained the backpack, luggage tags, luggage strap and duffel bag.


Definitely promising!


----------



## beautifulcity

Sujo1214 said:


> I received my box today for the April 5 short escape. Actually two boxes. One box contained the pins, the other box contained the backpack, luggage tags, luggage strap and duffel bag.



Oh!! That feels like such good news - I’ll be keeping everything crossed that that means it’s good to go.


----------



## WaDiWo

*Just in case,* I went ahead and booked some ADRs in the parks for during the ABD escape just in case it's cancelled, and I figure we can get park hoppers to just make it a DL trip.  i don't know, i sure hope the ABD is not cancelled.


----------



## Chickkypoo

I saw in another group that someone who is booked for the April 5th trip received an email today that they have replaced the tours of the archives and Imagineering with a generic movie museum. Someone else said they are still offering the shopping stop at the studios. This is so disappointing. The two tours are the reason we signed up for this trip.


----------



## AquaDame

Chickkypoo said:


> I saw in another group that someone who is booked for the April 5th trip received an email today that they have replaced the tours of the archives and Imagineering with a generic movie museum. Someone else said they are still offering the shopping stop at the studios. This is so disappointing. The two tours are the reason we signed up for this trip.



I admit I would also be bummed... if you call would they be willing to let you cancel for a full refund or at least move it out further (in the hopes they'll be brought back?).


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Chickkypoo said:


> I saw in another group that someone who is booked for the April 5th trip received an email today that they have replaced the tours of the archives and Imagineering with a generic movie museum. Someone else said they are still offering the shopping stop at the studios. This is so disappointing. The two tours are the reason we signed up for this trip.


My son is going on the escape the next week specifically to see Imagineering and the behind the scenes stuff. This is the family's first foray into AbD, with several other trips a possibility if we like group travel. Seeing Walt's apartment will be interesting as well, but if they cancel all the parts he was excited about this may a one and done, unfortunately. He doesn't care about group meals, we have done VIP already, and there are other behind the scenes tours that can be done in the parks themselves.


----------



## stout

AquaDame said:


> I admit I would also be bummed... if you call would they be willing to let you cancel for a full refund or at least move it out further (in the hopes they'll be brought back?).



Oh no!  I just assumed they would cancel the tour if they could not do the Studio tour, Achives and Imagineering!  We moved our March short escape to an early June Southern California tour…as we will already be in DL on our own next week, truly the only reason we are planning to do this tour is because of the Studios, Archives and Imagineering!  I would love to hear if they are allowing cancellations.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

stout said:


> Oh no!  I just assumed they would cancel the tour if they could not do the Studio tour, Achives and Imagineering!  We moved our March short escape to an early June Southern California tour…as we will already be in DL on our own next week, truly the only reason we are planning to do this tour is because of the Studios, Archives and Imagineering!  I would love to hear if they are allowing cancellations.


The trip is less than a month away! It isn't like COVID is a new thing and restrictions are being dropped all the time. Also these trips don't happen in a vacuum, but also involve plane tickets and other plans. Seriously disappointing.


----------



## Kit Jackson

Chickkypoo said:


> I saw in another group that someone who is booked for the April 5th trip received an email today that they have replaced the tours of the archives and Imagineering with a generic movie museum. Someone else said they are still offering the shopping stop at the studios. This is so disappointing. The two tours are the reason we signed up for this trip.



Does anyone know if this is permanent or temporary due to Covid? I thought parts of California have been slower to drop restrictions and return to in-person work than other places (both in the state and in the rest of the country)?*

I understand (although I would be super disappointed) if they had to remove Imagineering because that is moving to Florida, but I do not understand why they would replace the visit to the Studios and Archive, unless that is not open to visitors due to Covid restrictions.

If the "generic movie museum" is the The Academy Museum of Motion Pictures, that is supposed to be beyond amazing. (It's on my bucket list). I realize it isn't Disney themed, but they would have to completely rework the entire tour to fit in the Disney Family Museum in San Fransisco, which subject matter wise is the logical replacecement, but from a geographical logistical perspective does not make as much sense.

*This statement could be wrong. I am not trying to start a debate about Covid restrictions and when/under what circumstances people should return to work.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Historically AbD has sometimes offered a refund option when there’s been a significant change In itinerary. So as @AquaDame mentions, might be good to check with AbD re both the possible change and any refund options. A change for one departure might not be applicable to all departures this summer.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Kit Jackson said:


> I thought parts of California have been slower to drop restrictions and return to in-person work than other places (both in the state and in the rest of the country)?*


You are correct, there are some areas where Covid restrictions are being revised or lifted on different timing.  Los Angeles county, where the Studios & Imagineering are located, is definitely on it’s own schedule and a bit slower than most of the rest of the state.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Kit Jackson said:


> I do not understand why they would replace the visit to the Studios and Archive, unless that is not open to visitors due to Covid restrictions


I’ve not done this AbD but have done studio & archives tours in the past.  I can very much see them canceling the Archives portion, because that space is very small.  If Disney wanted to maintain physical distancing, maybe 3 or 4 people at a time could be inside along with an employee.   It would take a lot of time to cycle the entire group through, allowing for time to look at things.

For the Studios itself, I could see it needing to be modified. There is a lot to see outside, ie Legends Plaza & the Hyperion building.  .  Some indoor spaces are rather open ie sound stages.  But the inside the original buildings with all of the history, like Ink & Paint and the underground corridors, along with the hallways, are narrow tight spaces with low ceilings, not easy to spread out or have guests. 

Not saying I agree with the possible changes, just trying to share some possible insights aa to why Disney might feel the need to make them.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Kit Jackson said:


> If the "generic movie museum" is the The Academy Museum of Motion Pictures, that is supposed to be beyond amazing. (It's on my bucket list). I realize it isn't Disney themed, but they would have to completely rework the entire tour to fit in the Disney Family Museum in San Fransisco, which subject matter wise is the logical replacecement, but from a geographical logistical perspective does not make as much sense.



Let's say that it is the Academy Museum of Motion Pictures. It costs $25/adult to visit plus a little more if you want to see one of the special exhibits, and is free for children. My son (a child) has NO INTEREST in a stuffy museum and won't even recognize most of what is there. He is excited to talk to an imagineer and see "behind the scenes" of his beloved Disney universe. I can't see any way that AbD can somehow make this an "equivalent" substitution.

I'm not going to even tell him because he'll be so disappointed that he won't even want to go. He has been looking forward to this trip for months, ever since he started watching the "Behind the Attractions" shows on Disney+.


----------



## Kit Jackson

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> My son (a child) has NO INTEREST in a stuffy museum and won't even recognize most of what is there. He is excited to talk to an imagineer and see "behind the scenes" of his beloved Disney universe. I can't see any way that AbD can somehow make this an "equivalent" substitution.
> 
> I'm not going to even tell him because he'll be so disappointed that he won't even want to go. He has been looking forward to this trip for months, ever since he started watching the "Behind the Attractions" shows on Disney+.



I don't know what your budget is/what your future travel plans are, but Walt Disney World at one point had a special add-an to any trip that involved a three hour lunch with an imagineer. If talking to an imagineer is something he really wants to do, it's worth looking into.


----------



## Chickkypoo

AquaDame said:


> I admit I would also be bummed... if you call would they be willing to let you cancel for a full refund or at least move it out further (in the hopes they'll be brought back?).


I'm going to reach out to my TA tomorrow. We're on the April 14th escape, and haven't received our itinerary yet.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Kit Jackson said:


> I don't know what your budget is/what your future travel plans are, but Walt Disney World at one point had a special add-an to any trip that involved a three hour lunch with an imagineer. If talking to an imagineer is something he really wants to do, it's worth looking into.


Definitely, that's a great point! It's on our list of things to do once it comes back in Florida.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Historically AbD has sometimes offered a refund option when there’s been a significant change In itinerary. So as @AquaDame mentions, might be good to check with AbD re both the possible change and any refund options. A change for one departure might not be applicable to all departures this summer.


I agree with this.  Of the few trips that have gone so far this season, a few have had significant changes to their itineraries, and they did offer folks the option to cancel and get a refund.  It's definitely worth seeing if they make the changes to folks' departure, and if they do, ask about a refund if that's what they want.

Sayhello


----------



## Chickkypoo

I called ABD today. When I first told the Vacationista which trip I was on, she put me on hold for a long period of time while she looked into it. She couldn't provide me with any information for the April 14th trip other than to tell me that it was confirmed to go. She said they made that decision last week. I mentioned it would have been nice if they had let people know that as several of us have back up plans just in case the trips got cancelled. I asked her what our options were if we were not happy with the changes as we had booked this trip for the visits to Imagineering and the Archives. I was told the normal cancellation policy would apply ie: I would be out my full payment. I told her that was very disappointing, and asked for a contact at Adventures by Disney to voice my concerns about this whole situation and the lack of communication throughout the process. She put me on hold again for several minutes, and came back and told me I could email the general Adventures by Disney email address. I asked when we would know our itinerary, as we are heading to Florida next week. I was just told "soon".


----------



## sayhello

Chickkypoo said:


> I called ABD today. When I first told the Vacationista which trip I was on, she put me on hold for a long period of time while she looked into it. She couldn't provide me with any information for the April 14th trip other than to tell me that it was confirmed to go. She said they made that decision last week. I mentioned it would have been nice if they had let people know that as several of us have back up plans just in case the trips got cancelled. I asked her what our options were if we were not happy with the changes as we had booked this trip for the visits to Imagineering and the Archives. I was told the normal cancellation policy would apply ie: I would be out my full payment. I told her that was very disappointing, and asked for a contact at Adventures by Disney to voice my concerns about this whole situation and the lack of communication throughout the process. She put me on hold again for several minutes, and came back and told me I could email the general Adventures by Disney email address. I asked when we would know our itinerary, as we are heading to Florida next week. I was just told "soon".


That sucks.  Just remember, the Vacationista is only the messenger.  They really don't tell the Vacationistas much these days.   

Sayhello


----------



## stout

Chickkypoo said:


> I called ABD today. When I first told the Vacationista which trip I was on, she put me on hold for a long period of time while she looked into it. She couldn't provide me with any information for the April 14th trip other than to tell me that it was confirmed to go. She said they made that decision last week. I mentioned it would have been nice if they had let people know that as several of us have back up plans just in case the trips got cancelled. I asked her what our options were if we were not happy with the changes as we had booked this trip for the visits to Imagineering and the Archives. I was told the normal cancellation policy would apply ie: I would be out my full payment. I told her that was very disappointing, and asked for a contact at Adventures by Disney to voice my concerns about this whole situation and the lack of communication throughout the process. She put me on hold again for several minutes, and came back and told me I could email the general Adventures by Disney email address. I asked when we would know our itinerary, as we are heading to Florida next week. I was just told "soon".


Please report back once you hear about your itinerary.  I know much can change between now and my trip in two months, but would really like to be able to have as much info as possible about the likely scenarios we will be looking at.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Mathmagicland said:


> I’ve not done this AbD but have done studio & archives tours in the past.  I can very much see them canceling the Archives portion, because that space is very small.  If Disney wanted to maintain physical distancing, maybe 3 or 4 people at a time could be inside along with an employee.   It would take a lot of time to cycle the entire group through, allowing for time to look at things.
> 
> For the Studios itself, I could see it needing to be modified. There is a lot to see outside, ie Legends Plaza & the Hyperion building.  .  Some indoor spaces are rather open ie sound stages.  But the inside the original buildings with all of the history, like Ink & Paint and the underground corridors, along with the hallways, are narrow tight spaces with low ceilings, not easy to spread out or have guests.
> 
> Not saying I agree with the possible changes, just trying to share some possible insights aa to why Disney might feel the need to make them.



The Studios is holding a D23 event on April 9th including a screening in the main theatre. I'd be interested to see if that still occurs.


----------



## Chickkypoo

sayhello said:


> That sucks.  Just remember, the Vacationista is only the messenger.  They really don't tell the Vacationistas much these days.
> 
> Sayhello


I understand. I stayed calm with her. I know she's just repeating what she's told. I was hoping to get the email address of someone higher up to voice concerns to, but I was told they could only pass my email on.


----------



## Kimfriedl

The April


Chickkypoo said:


> I called ABD today. When I first told the Vacationista which trip I was on, she put me on hold for a long period of time while she looked into it. She couldn't provide me with any information for the April 14th trip other than to tell me that it was confirmed to go. She said they made that decision last week. I mentioned it would have been nice if they had let people know that as several of us have back up plans just in case the trips got cancelled. I asked her what our options were if we were not happy with the changes as we had booked this trip for the visits to Imagineering and the Archives. I was told the normal cancellation policy would apply ie: I would be out my full payment. I told her that was very disappointing, and asked for a contact at Adventures by Disney to voice my concerns about this whole situation and the lack of communication throughout the process. She put me on hold again for several minutes, and came back and told me I could email the general Adventures by Disney email address. I asked when we would know our itinerary, as we are heading to Florida next week. I was just told "soon".


I called AND I emailed them to let them know how frustrating their lack communication in a timely manner has been regarding the April trips. When I called, I asked to speak to one of the leaders and they would not let me. The gal told me she would pass on the info.
That being said, I understand the disappointment of not being able to tour the buildings and areas we hoped to tour. I am disappointed as well. However, these are crazy times and I am just thankful this trip gets to run. I am also confident that Disney would not run this trip if they could not make it as special as it always has been. Hoping for some fun surprises!


----------



## Kimfriedl

Chickkypoo said:


> The Studios is holding a D23 event on April 9th including a screening in the main theatre. I'd be interested to see if that still occurs.


They actually just posted that event within the last week or so. I had been watching for the date to be announced as it was supposed to happen earlier this year but kept getting delayed. When I saw that they were finally hosting the event, I was hopeful for our trips to happen.


----------



## Aeroem

I may be the only one, but no studios and archives is a deal breaker for my family. I really wanted to have this trip happen especially since it’s been postponed twice. I realize it may be out of their control, but still. I’d like to have faith but to me, it sounds like they are letting us all know info too late, which is scammy to me.


----------



## DVC_Chris

Aeroem said:


> I may be the only one, but no studios and archives is a deal breaker for my family. I really wanted to have this trip happen especially since it’s been postponed twice. I realize it may be out of their control, but still. I’d like to have faith but to me, it sounds like they are letting us all know info too late, which is scammy to me.


Same.  100%.  And the fact that there is no refund option for not visiting buildings that they own is horrible.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Chickkypoo said:


> The Studios is holding a D23 event on April 9th including a screening in the main theatre. I'd be interested to see if that still occurs.


I will be there if it happens, so can let you know.


----------



## WaDiWo

Oh boy, I hadn’t logged in here in a few days and I was simply going to post that I received a box with the duffel and straps but no pins … however I see we have other issues to deal with.  No studios, imagineering, archives?!  i thought that was the point of “Backstage Magic?” well thus the name change


----------



## Chickkypoo

Kimfriedl said:


> The April
> 
> I called AND I emailed them to let them know how frustrating their lack communication in a timely manner has been regarding the April trips. When I called, I asked to speak to one of the leaders and they would not let me. The gal told me she would pass on the info.
> That being said, I understand the disappointment of not being able to tour the buildings and areas we hoped to tour. I am disappointed as well. However, these are crazy times and I am just thankful this trip gets to run. I am also confident that Disney would not run this trip if they could not make it as special as it always has been. Hoping for some fun surprises!


Maybe if more of us email and call to voice our concerns they'll take us more seriously. I'm going to send my email in the morning and copy the President of Disney Signature Experiences on it.

To me this is like paying to go on a tour of Paris, and having them turn around just before you leave and saying sorry, we're not going to take you to see the Eiffel Tower anymore, but we'll take you to the Pantheon instead. Yeah ok, the Pantheon is pretty neat, but you'd be pretty disappointed paying to go all the way to Paris and not seeing a glimpse of the Eiffel Tower. 

We paid a premium to do things we wouldn't normally have the chance to do. If we wanted a tour of Disneyland and some museum we have no interest in, we could have done it for much cheaper than what we paid for this tour.


----------



## Chickkypoo

DVC_Chris said:


> Same.  100%.  And the fact that there is no refund option for not visiting buildings that they own is horrible.


I think this is the thing that gets me the most. They have total control over this tour, as they own the majority of the places we're visiting and should have known what was happening with those buildings before now.


----------



## sayhello

WaDiWo said:


> Oh boy, I hadn’t logged in here in a few days and I was simply going to post that I received a box with the duffel and straps but no pins … however I see we have other issues to deal with.  No studios, imagineering, archives?!  i thought that was the point of “Backstage Magic?” well thus the name change


Just jumping in to say I believe the pins come in a separate box. 

Sayhello


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Chickkypoo said:


> We paid a premium to do things we wouldn't normally have the chance to do. If we wanted a tour of Disneyland and some museum we have no interest in, we could have done it for much cheaper than what we paid for this tour.



This...exactly...we aren't paying for hotel access (we can stay there free via DVC), we don't care about the meals, and VIP gives much better access to Disneyland  itself - plus it is private. And we have done it twice already, so we wouldn't be flying all the way out to Cali to do it again if it weren't for this tour. Beyond that, basically they are talking about delivering a Keys to the Kingdom tour (which costs about $100 in Florida) plus $25 admission to a museum that we don't care about. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Aeroem

Chickkypoo said:


> Maybe if more of us email and call to voice our concerns they'll take us more seriously. I'm going to send my email in the morning and copy the President of Disney Signature Experiences on it.
> 
> To me this is like paying to go on a tour of Paris, and having them turn around just before you leave and saying sorry, we're not going to take you to see the Eiffel Tower anymore, but we'll take you to the Pantheon instead. Yeah ok, the Pantheon is pretty neat, but you'd be pretty disappointed paying to go all the way to Paris and not seeing a glimpse of the Eiffel Tower.
> 
> We paid a premium to do things we wouldn't normally have the chance to do. If we wanted a tour of Disneyland and some museum we have no interest in, we could have done it for much cheaper than what we paid for this tour.


Exactly this. I called my agent. In my opinion, they weren’t going to address this until it was brought to light. Just hoping a name change, Covid and a giant sweep under a nice rug would cover up the fact that the most important pieces are missing. If more people stand up for what’s right and on the itinerary then the better. I am not settling because it’s Disney. Do better.  Don’t take advantage of folks. Highly disappointed in them right now with more than just this. (Different thread entirely) They know this is an issue, how can they NOT?


----------



## Chickkypoo

Aeroem said:


> Exactly this. I called my agent. In my opinion, they weren’t going to address this until it was brought to light. Just hoping a name change, Covid and a giant sweep under a nice rug would cover up the fact that the most important pieces are missing. If more people stand up for what’s right and on the itinerary then the better. I am not settling because it’s Disney. Do better.  Don’t take advantage of folks. Highly disappointed in them right now with more than just this. (Different thread entirely) They know this is an issue, how can they NOT?



Exactly. The fact that they're waiting until the last possible minute to give us our itineraries also seems like they're trying to cover this all up. I think they just don't want to give us time to react. They told me yesterday that they know this trip is a go. How can that be if you don't yet have the itinerary sorted?


----------



## irlapes

Wow i'm really worried reading your messages. My main objective with this trip is to visit the Studios, archves and imagineering. I hope it can be sorted out soon enough for all of us.
I read yesterday that there are a lot of Imagineers opposing to move to Florida and that they wrote an open letter to Bob Chapek, hopefully that would be avoided too.
Needless to say that the lack of communication for the trips is jawdropping and letting the days pass making the refund impossible makes ABD look like a money maker more than an experience maker.

I guess the April 17th is the first trip since COVID, right? or have there been any other Southern California trips after COVID? 

Do you know what would happen with "fast passes" included with the tickets now that Genie+ is available?


----------



## Kit Jackson

Aeroem said:


> I may be the only one, but no studios and archives is a deal breaker for my family. I really wanted to have this trip happen especially since it’s been postponed twice. I realize it may be out of their control, but still. I’d like to have faith but to me, it sounds like they are letting us all know info too late, which is scammy to me.



You are not alone. One of my friends and I were planning on doing this trip soon, but moved it. Since we knew that parts of California were going more slowly in reopening and people going back to work in person, we would hold off on the trip, especially since we hadn't paid in full yet. When we made our decision in March, we were not confident that Walt Disney Studios and Archives and the Jim Henson studios would be part of the trip, so we decided to wait. I would do the trip without Imagineering but Walt Disney Studios and Archives and the Jim Henson studios are an absolute must. My friend would go without Imagineering but reluctantly.


----------



## sayhello

irlapes said:


> I guess the April 17th is the first trip since COVID, right? or have there been any other Southern California trips after COVID?
> 
> Do you know what would happen with "fast passes" included with the tickets now that Genie+ is available?


There have been no Southern California trips that have gone since COVID-19 that I've heard of.

And nobody has said anything yet if they've heard what the situation with Genie+/LL/ILL will be.  I'm sure the Adventure Guides will have a way to handle it, but who knows what it will be.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I really hope the rumors are wrong, but I can't imagine how ABD could think substituting for these key parts of the tour would be okay. I agree that this seems to fall under the wait until the last minute to allow less time for people to pivot. Really brutal, but sadly with the way ABD has handled the tours during the pandemic I'm not surprised. My likelihood of ever going on another ABD trip dwindles to nothing as these reports keep coming in. It's sad given that I was once one of the biggest ABD cheerleaders on this board, and I've had so many fabulous trips with them (including Backstage Magic back in 2014). I've always had problems with some of the corporate policies (i.e. the refusal to have a solid date by which they would guarantee a trip would go has always been one of them), but not telling people anything with only weeks to go is really unbelievable.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Chickkypoo said:


> Maybe if more of us email and call to voice our concerns they'll take us more seriously. I'm going to send my email in the morning and copy the President of Disney Signature Experiences on it.
> 
> To me this is like paying to go on a tour of Paris, and having them turn around just before you leave and saying sorry, we're not going to take you to see the Eiffel Tower anymore, but we'll take you to the Pantheon instead. Yeah ok, the Pantheon is pretty neat, but you'd be pretty disappointed paying to go all the way to Paris and not seeing a glimpse of the Eiffel Tower.
> 
> We paid a premium to do things we wouldn't normally have the chance to do. If we wanted a tour of Disneyland and some museum we have no interest in, we could have done it for much cheaper than what we paid for this tour.


Can you please share the email they gave you? They wouldn’t even give me an email when I asked for one. I was just told to use the “contact us” form. I sent my message in early last week and never heard anything back…not surprised about that. I will send another email regarding the lack of appropriate communication with guests. I think the last minute communication of this news of the itinerary changing along with ABD waiting to confirm these trips are actually happening has guests extra upset. Many people were already frustrated waiting to hear if their trip is actually happening or not.

Good analogy with Paris. You are right. I guess I am just hoping that they would throw in a surprise like meeting with an imagineer or something like that to replace not being able to go inside and experience the dish or see the other things in the Imagineering building. I know, I have big hopes. Lol! It will be interesting to see how this plays out and how each trip may change as things continue to open up. I am going to keep my hopes up and try to stay positive about it all.


----------



## Kimfriedl

irlapes said:


> Wow i'm really worried reading your messages. My main objective with this trip is to visit the Studios, archves and imagineering. I hope it can be sorted out soon enough for all of us.
> I read yesterday that there are a lot of Imagineers opposing to move to Florida and that they wrote an open letter to Bob Chapek, hopefully that would be avoided too.
> Needless to say that the lack of communication for the trips is jawdropping and letting the days pass making the refund impossible makes ABD look like a money maker more than an experience maker.
> 
> I guess the April 17th is the first trip since COVID, right? or have there been any other Southern California trips after COVID?
> 
> Do you know what would happen with "fast passes" included with the tickets now that Genie+ is available?


The April 5th short escape will be the first trip since covid. This is the only trip that has been made aware of the itinerary change at this time. Each trip may be different based on the phased reopening of the buildings and cast members returning back to work in these buildings.


----------



## Kit Jackson

Kimfriedl said:


> I guess I am just hoping that they would throw in a surprise like meeting with an imagineer or something like that to replace not being able to go inside and experience the dish or see the other things in the Imagineering building.



It's not a perfect replacement, but it's also not a half bad idea. Depending on how many people are on the tour, they could do a version of the Lunch with an Imagineer that Disney World used to offer.


----------



## sayhello

Kimfriedl said:


> I guess I am just hoping that they would throw in a surprise like meeting with an imagineer or something like that to replace not being able to go inside and experience the dish or see the other things in the Imagineering building. I know, I have big hopes. Lol! It will be interesting to see how this plays out and how each trip may change as things continue to open up. I am going to keep my hopes up and try to stay positive about it all.





Kit Jackson said:


> It's not a perfect replacement, but it's also not a half bad idea. Depending on how many people are on the tour, they could do a version of the Lunch with an Imagineer that Disney World used to offer.


A TA I know who posts on fb said that these early, changed itineraries would have an Imagineer leading you around at Disneyland, which sounds wonderful.  You may want to call ABD and confirm if that's really a part of your new itinerary or not.

Sayhello


----------



## Kimfriedl

sayhello said:


> A TA I know who posts on fb said that these early, changed itineraries would have an Imagineer leading you around at Disneyland, which sounds wonderful.  You may want to call ABD and confirm if that's really a part of your new itinerary or not.
> 
> Sayhello


I just saw that!!!!! How amazing would that be??? And others who have been on that trip said they would have had an imagineer lead them around the park than visit the actually building. I bet there are other fun surprises in store! Yahooooo friends!


----------



## sayhello

Kimfriedl said:


> I just saw that!!!!! How amazing would that be??? And others who have been on that trip said they would have had an imagineer lead them around the park than visit the actually building. I bet there are other fun surprises in store! Yahooooo friends!


Honestly, I would sign up for this trip for this year if I knew that I'd get an Imagineer leading me around Disneyland!!

Sayhello


----------



## Chickkypoo

Kimfriedl said:


> Can you please share the email they gave you? They wouldn’t even give me an email when I asked for one. I was just told to use the “contact us” form. I sent my message in early last week and never heard anything back…not surprised about that. I will send another email regarding the lack of appropriate communication with guests. I think the last minute communication of this news of the itinerary changing along with ABD waiting to confirm these trips are actually happening has guests extra upset. Many people were already frustrated waiting to hear if their trip is actually happening or not.
> 
> Good analogy with Paris. You are right. I guess I am just hoping that they would throw in a surprise like meeting with an imagineer or something like that to replace not being able to go inside and experience the dish or see the other things in the Imagineering building. I know, I have big hopes. Lol! It will be interesting to see how this plays out and how each trip may change as things continue to open up. I am going to keep my hopes up and try to stay positive about it all.


They told me to email 
abd.vacationistas@disney.com I took it a step further however, googled the President of Disney Signature Experiences, and sent the email to him, copying 
abd.vacationistas@disney.com. I received a call from Disney this afternoon, and it was from a Manager at ABD that wanted to discuss my trip and concerns with me. She was only in until 4 however, and I was tied up in meetings, so I'm going to call her back in the morning.


----------



## Disdreamer9

While I have no interest in going to a generic movie museum, it would be a unique experience for an Imagineer to walk us around the park!

I think we can all agree that communication hasn’t been the greatest (to say the least), I’m trying to be understanding that things continue to shift due to COVID and I’m thankful that we can even go on the trip next month. Like many of you, I’m a lifelong Disney fan and I’ve never been let down to the point like I felt as if my money/time was wasted. I’m going to have some faith, trust (and pixie dust), that Disney will make this a worthwhile experience.

I can appreciate that some of you will differ from this perspective, and I would hope Disney would at least let you cancel if you aren’t satisfied with the revised itinerary. I just don’t want them to cancel everything at this point as we’ve had to cancel all our backup plans. 

Deep breath, everyone. We’ll all be on vacation soon!


----------



## WaDiWo

sayhello said:


> Just jumping in to say I believe the pins come in a separate box.
> 
> Sayhello


thanks sayhello! I got the box with pins and lanyards today.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Chickkypoo said:


> They told me to email
> abd.vacationistas@disney.com I took it a step further however, googled the President of Disney Signature Experiences, and sent the email to him, copying
> abd.vacationistas@disney.com. I received a call from Disney this afternoon, and it was from a Manager at ABD that wanted to discuss my trip and concerns with me. She was only in until 4 however, and I was tied up in meetings, so I'm going to call her back in the morning.


Thank you! Let us know how it goes. I will send another message using this email.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Kimfriedl said:


> Thank you! Let us know how it goes. I will send another message using this email.


Will do!


----------



## irlapes

Kimfriedl said:


> I just saw that!!!!! How amazing would that be??? And others who have been on that trip said they would have had an imagineer lead them around the park than visit the actually building. I bet there are other fun surprises in store! Yahooooo friends!


Can you please share the FB page? I would love to follow any information regarding this trip.

I have an additional concern/doubt, my son would be 5 years old if we decide to travel in February 2023. Would it be too much for a 5 yo? I'm the one interested in visiting the studios and backstage of the park, but maybe it would be too boring for him? What do you think?


----------



## Chickkypoo

I chatted with the Manager from Adventures By Disney this morning. She said things were still very fluid at the moment, and my date (April 14th) is still not set, but here's how it's looking so far:

It sounds like the Imagineering tour will not come back at all given the move to Florida. She said this is most likely because with the building pretty much empty, they see it as just an office. I told her to a Disney fan, it's history. 

We will get to tour outside the Studios and the Archives and get to take pictures with some of the outside signs and get to go shopping. The Mickey's of Glendale stop is still a go. If the buildings open up, things may change, and being able to take a tour inside may be an option again. The Commissary is closed at this time, so it sounds like lunch will be at the Academy Awards museum.

I mentioned to her that there is a D23 event at the Studios on April 9th. She wasn't aware of that, and said that is a sign that things may be more open by the time our tour comes. She said even if they get word last minute that things are now open, there is a good change they will amend the tour on the fly back to the original tour offerings.

The tour at the Academy Awards Museum is a different tour than someone from the public would take. It is focused on a number of set pieces and props that Disney has on display there, and we will get to hold the Academy Award that we normally hold at the Archives.

To make up for the Imagineering tour, they did confirm that an Imagineer will being giving us the tour at Disneyland.

She didn't have an answer on what they would be replacing World of Color with, but she said they always have a second back up option just in case, so she knows it will be replaced with another VIP experience.

I did voice the frustration many of us are having with the lack of communication overall. I said there are a number of us who have made alternate arrangements just in case, or have cancelled other pieces of their vacation, as they didn't know whether the tours were a go or not, and it would be nice to even have the confirmation things are definitely a go regardless. She said she will take that back to upper management.


----------



## Aeroem

Chickkypoo said:


> I chatted with the Manager from Adventures By Disney this morning. She said things were still very fluid at the moment, and my date (April 14th) is still not set, but here's how it's looking so far:
> 
> It sounds like the Imagineering tour will not come back at all given the move to Florida. She said this is most likely because with the building pretty much empty, they see it as just an office. I told her to a Disney fan, it's history.
> 
> We will get to tour outside the Studios and the Archives and get to take pictures with some of the outside signs and get to go shopping. The Mickey's of Glendale stop is still a go. If the buildings open up, things may change, and being able to take a tour inside may be an option again. The Commissary is closed at this time, so it sounds like lunch will be at the Academy Awards museum.
> 
> I mentioned to her that there is a D23 event at the Studios on April 9th. She wasn't aware of that, and said that is a sign that things may be more open by the time our tour comes. She said even if they get word last minute that things are now open, there is a good change they will amend the tour on the fly back to the original tour offerings.
> 
> The tour at the Academy Awards Museum is a different tour than someone from the public would take. It is focused on a number of set pieces and props that Disney has on display there, and we will get to hold the Academy Award that we normally hold at the Archives.
> 
> To make up for the Imagineering tour, they did confirm that an Imagineer will being giving us the tour at Disneyland.
> 
> She didn't have an answer on what they would be replacing World of Color with, but she said they always have a second back up option just in case, so she knows it will be replaced with another VIP experience.
> 
> I did voice the frustration many of us are having with the lack of communication overall. I said there are a number of us who have made alternate arrangements just in case, or have cancelled other pieces of their vacation, as they didn't know whether the tours were a go or not, and it would be nice to even have the confirmation things are definitely a go regardless. She said she will take that back to upper management.


 Thank you for this. I appreciate it. Still not sure what my family and I will do.


----------



## DVC_Chris

Aeroem said:


> Thank you for this. I appreciate it. Still not sure what my family and I will do.


Well that is the main problem, isn’t it?  We are on the 4/17 trip, and unless we want to eat a lot of money, we have no choice but to go on a diminished experience.


----------



## Aeroem

DVC_Chris said:


> Well that is the main problem, isn’t it?  We are on the 4/17 trip, and unless we want to eat a lot of money, we have no choice but to go on a diminished experience.


Oh absolutely. I really am torn, I cant imagine how you must feel. I still personally feel that communication is key but it sounds like maybe they are realizing that.


----------



## stout

I am still deflated.  I have a daughter who will be touring Cal Arts this year and plans to apply there.  This trip in June (was originally the escape for this coming Sunday) was a surprise for her for the purpose that it would get her into the studios, which is one of her dreams.  I understand that Imagineering will be moving, but her focus is more on animation and production anyhow, so I was ok with that aspect not happening.

Frankly, I cannot imagine her disappointment if we are allowed on property to see the buildings from the outside and nothing else.

I don’t know whether to wait it out or see what type of headway we can make from a refund aspect.


----------



## WaDiWo

Sigh, I really wanted to see Imagineering, as that is something really special and exclusive, an and part of history and the reason why we are Disney fans, and why I wanted to do ABD.  
But I will keep an open mind!  I haven't been to Disneyland since I was a kid, and have grown into a much bigger Disney fan as an adult.  And this is my and my family's first Adventures by Disney trip!  So I'm looking forward to a nice vacation and possibly meeting some of you next month.


----------



## irlapes

Chickkypoo said:


> I chatted with the Manager from Adventures By Disney this morning. She said things were still very fluid at the moment, and my date (April 14th) is still not set, but here's how it's looking so far:
> 
> It sounds like the Imagineering tour will not come back at all given the move to Florida. She said this is most likely because with the building pretty much empty, they see it as just an office. I told her to a Disney fan, it's history.
> 
> We will get to tour outside the Studios and the Archives and get to take pictures with some of the outside signs and get to go shopping. The Mickey's of Glendale stop is still a go. If the buildings open up, things may change, and being able to take a tour inside may be an option again. The Commissary is closed at this time, so it sounds like lunch will be at the Academy Awards museum.
> 
> I mentioned to her that there is a D23 event at the Studios on April 9th. She wasn't aware of that, and said that is a sign that things may be more open by the time our tour comes. She said even if they get word last minute that things are now open, there is a good change they will amend the tour on the fly back to the original tour offerings.
> 
> The tour at the Academy Awards Museum is a different tour than someone from the public would take. It is focused on a number of set pieces and props that Disney has on display there, and we will get to hold the Academy Award that we normally hold at the Archives.
> 
> To make up for the Imagineering tour, they did confirm that an Imagineer will being giving us the tour at Disneyland.
> 
> She didn't have an answer on what they would be replacing World of Color with, but she said they always have a second back up option just in case, so she knows it will be replaced with another VIP experience.
> 
> I did voice the frustration many of us are having with the lack of communication overall. I said there are a number of us who have made alternate arrangements just in case, or have cancelled other pieces of their vacation, as they didn't know whether the tours were a go or not, and it would be nice to even have the confirmation things are definitely a go regardless. She said she will take that back to upper management.


Wow thank you for calling ABD Manager and also sharing with us the information you've got. 
It's a little discouraging the Imagineering studios part, but having the possibility to spend 2 days with an imagineer is also awesome. Maybe they could include the Griffith Carousel again? I'd love to see that.

I guess at some point they will have a trip to imagineering in Florida (or some sort of tour) and I'm planning on going to WDW soon too.

One question though, I'm concerned about the crowds. I'm still deciding when to travel. Seems like all of the trips take place during the busy days at the parks, Spring break, Graduation nights, summer, Labor day... Does the trip include a direct entrance to the attractions? or just "fast passes" which are nowadays even slower than regular queues?


----------



## WaDiWo

Hi all, 
quick question, first time ABD’er here, what do we do with the pins and luggage straps, etc?  I assume the tags and luggage straps are to identify our bags from moving from one place to another, but for the DL ABD we are just in one resort.
And we place the pins on the lanyard and wear them throughout?  thanks.


----------



## Sujo1214

WaDiWo said:


> Hi all,
> quick question, first time ABD’er here, what do we do with the pins and luggage straps, etc?  I assume the tags and luggage straps are to identify our bags from moving from one place to another, but for the DL ABD we are just in one resort.
> And we place the pins on the lanyard and wear them throughout?  thanks.


I thought the luggage straps are to help us and the driver picking us up identify our bags when they come out on the luggage carousel at the airport. I am not sure about the pins. I read someone going on another ABD say you do not need to bring them. I am not planning on bringing the pins we received.


----------



## WeLoveABD

Sujo1214 said:


> I thought the luggage straps are to help us and the driver picking us up identify our bags when they come out on the luggage carousel at the airport. I am not sure about the pins. I read someone going on another ABD say you do not need to bring them. I am not planning on bringing the pins we received.


No need to bring the pins unless you want to wear them--often in our past trips some people did collect the daily pin, add it to their lanyard and wear it on tour. We didn't-- I collected all of the pins for my family each day and stored them in a baggie I brought for safe keeping! (I learned quickly that at least with the pins from 15 or so years ago that he backings would pop off while wearing the lanyard).


----------



## WeLoveABD

L1211 said:


> Have you considered San Diego versus LA for your pre-trip stay?  Have a DD at San Diego State and it’s such a beautiful and easy to navigate place!  If you don’t want to drive, you can hop the Surfliner from  LA to SD- gorgeous coastal high-speed train.  The drive is only about 2 hours straight down the 5.  You can stop at Laguna Beach on the way- maybe one of the most beautiful coastal town I’ve ever experienced!
> 
> San Diego has Gorgeous beaches, the best zoo in America, Safari Park at the zoo, Old Town for a little history, sight seeing and dining, Coronado Island for a change of pace, Balboa Park, the list goes on!  Amazing Tacos on every corner, lovely seafood places downtown near the bay or a quick drive to La Jolla for nice dining and shopping. So easy to get around!  We’ve  really never experienced bad traffic (she played volleyball and we have done many visits to attend matches). Good luck and enjoy!!


So true-- my hometown,  and we love it! I'd recommend doing the hop on hop off trolley tour-- park for free in Old Town and catch it there-- ges all around , including the zoo/Balboa and over to Coronado (gotta see the Hotel Del-- the Grand Floridian was modeled after it). If time and a car, the Safari Park out in the Escondido area is a beautiful place to walk, see animals, etc).


----------



## Distriv

I just got an itinerary update for the May 22nd trip:



> On Day 3, our group will now visit the Academy Museum of Motion Pictures. You’ll be able to enjoy a two hour self-guided tour through the largest museum in the United States devoted to the arts, sciences, and artists of moviemaking. While at the museum, we’ll enjoy lunch at Fanny’s Café. Additional information about Academy Museum of Motion Pictures can be found here: https://www.academymuseum.org
> 
> We will then travel by motor coach to Walt Disney Studios and the Walt Disney Archives. Following this experience, we will visit Mickey’s of Glendale at the Walt Disney Imagineering Campus in Glendale. A Walt Disney Imagineering Cast Member will now join us on Day 4 for a guided walking tour in Disneyland Park.



So Imagineering is out (other than the shop) and instead it's a 2 hour visit to the Academy Museum with no guide, which sounds like an incredibly poor substitute.  Like a lot of other people The Imagineering visit was the main reason I booked this trip so I'm really disappointed.  At least the Studios and Archives portion is still happening. 

I'm seriously considering trying to get a refund on the trip now but I don't know if that's a real option.


----------



## DVC_Chris

Distriv said:


> I just got an itinerary update for the May 22nd trip:
> 
> 
> 
> So Imagineering is out (other than the shop) and instead it's a 2 hour visit to the Academy Museum with no guide, which sounds like an incredibly poor substitute.  Like a lot of other people The Imagineering visit was the main reason I booked this trip so I'm really disappointed.  At least the Studios and Archives portion is still happening.
> 
> I'm seriously considering trying to get a refund on the trip now but I don't know if that's a real option.



I got the same email about my 4/17.  I don't love losing imagineering, but at least it sounds as if we are not outside only at the Studios and we still get to go to the archive and Jim Henson studios.  Plus the tour by the Imagineer...


----------



## Distriv

DVC_Chris said:


> I got the same email about my 4/17.  I don't love losing imagineering, but at least it sounds as if we are not outside only at the Studios and we still get to go to the archive and Jim Henson studios.  Plus the tour by the Imagineer...


That's what I think it'll really come down to, if we get to go inside Studios/the Archives or not.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

DVC_Chris said:


> I got the same email about my 4/17.  I don't love losing imagineering, but at least it sounds as if we are not outside only at the Studios and we still get to go to the archive and Jim Henson studios.  Plus the tour by the Imagineer...


Are you doing the full tour or just the Escape version? Day 2 of the escape itinerary was supposed to be:
Private tour of studios and archives
Visit the archives
Shop in the studio store
Lunch at the commissary
Private tour of Walt Disney Imagineering
Dinner at Tam O'Shanter

A 2 hour self-guided tour of the Academy of Motion Picture Museum and lunch there is in no way an acceptable substitute. Touring DL for 4 hours with an Imagineer is cool, but that was already supposed to be a DL day and presumably it will replace whatever the guides could have said. Marginally better, but still, effectively we're paying $6k for a $100 Keys to the Kingdom tour.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Are you doing the full tour or just the Escape version? Day 2 of the escape itinerary was supposed to be:
> Private tour of studios and archives
> Visit the archives
> Shop in the studio store
> Lunch at the commissary
> Private tour of Walt Disney Imagineering
> Dinner at Tam O'Shanter
> 
> A 2 hour self-guided tour of the Academy of Motion Picture Museum and lunch there is in no way an acceptable substitute. Touring DL for 4 hours with an Imagineer is cool, but that was already supposed to be a DL day and presumably it will replace whatever the guides could have said. Marginally better, but still, effectively we're paying $6k for a $100 Keys to the Kingdom tour.


Worse, we probably have $10k of additional expenses between flights, extra days at Disney, extra tours, etc, that were ONLY added to accommodate being out there for this one experience. If not for this tour we wouldn't be doing any of it. I'm trying to be open minded but this is not ok.


----------



## Kimfriedl

[


DVC_Chris said:


> I got the same email about my 4/17.  I don't love losing imagineering, but at least it sounds as if we are not outside only at the Studios and we still get to go to the archive and Jim Henson studios.  Plus the tour by the Imagineer...


Hi Chris, were there any other changes to the long trip? Due to a family issue, I have to cancel my upcoming short escape but want to book a long trip hopefully for late summer.


----------



## teruterubouzu

DVC_Chris said:


> Well that is the main problem, isn’t it?  We are on the 4/17 trip, and unless we want to eat a lot of money, we have no choice but to go on a diminished experience.



Can you take advantage of the refunds people are getting due to the vaccination update? I was reading about that in another thread. 

This must be so disappointing. I feel bad for everyone signed up for one of these who feels let down by the changes.


----------



## sayhello

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> A 2 hour self-guided tour of the Academy of Motion Picture Museum and lunch there is in no way an acceptable substitute. Touring DL for 4 hours with an Imagineer is cool, but that was already supposed to be a DL day and presumably it will replace whatever the guides could have said. Marginally better, but still, effectively we're paying $6k for a $100 Keys to the Kingdom tour.


I just have to throw in, I have done the Keys to the Kingdom tour at Disneyland, and what you will get at Disneyland with ABD is *NOT* the same access at all.  I'm not saying it negates missing out on Imagineering, but it is misleading to say it's equivalent to the Keys to the Kingdom tour.

Sayhello


----------



## Distriv

sayhello said:


> I just have to throw in, I have done the Keys to the Kingdom tour at Disneyland, and what you will get at Disneyland with ABD is *NOT* the same access at all.  I'm not saying it negates missing out on Imagineering, but it is misleading to say it's equivalent to the Keys to the Kingdom tour.
> 
> Sayhello


I've seen a lot of people tossing around that comparison and as someone who hasn't done either I was curious what the major differences are?


----------



## beautifulcity

I also got the email from my TA today about the itinerary changes. I fully understand everyone’s frustrations & I’m sorry folks are feeling that, but I’m just so thrilled and relieved it’s happening (this is my third attempt at this trip). I haven’t been to DLR in 21 years and doing this trip (in theory) just took so much planning stress off my shoulders because of hotels, transportation, etc - all things I wouldn’t have to stress myself out researching and could just go with the flow.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

sayhello said:


> I just have to throw in, I have done the Keys to the Kingdom tour at Disneyland, and what you will get at Disneyland with ABD is *NOT* the same access at all.  I'm not saying it negates missing out on Imagineering, but it is misleading to say it's equivalent to the Keys to the Kingdom tour.
> 
> Sayhello


Fair enough, but it's one of the behind the scenes group tours that Disney offers. Do you have a better comparison? FWIW VIP is between $400-700/hour for a private tour that grants better access to rides than what AbD will offer, and we wouldn't be flying out to DL just to do VIP.  

Reading the trip report below, sounds like you get into the park early (fun), rode rides (no different from VIP), saw Walt's apartment (incredible..but worth thousands of dollars?), went backstage (similar to other behind the scenes group tours), and then are on your own with fastpasses (so worse than VIP). Dinner and a VIP viewing of WoC (which is also replicatable using VIP) follows. Given that, what else do you think sets AbD apart from another generic behind the scenes tour?

https://www.disboards.com/threads/so-cal-short-escape-10-4-2018-trip-report.3724783/


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

beautifulcity said:


> I also got the email from my TA today about the itinerary changes. I fully understand everyone’s frustrations & I’m sorry folks are feeling that, but I’m just so thrilled and relieved it’s happening (this is my third attempt at this trip). I haven’t been to DLR in 21 years and doing this trip (in theory) just took so much planning stress off my shoulders because of hotels, transportation, etc - all things I wouldn’t have to stress myself out researching and could just go with the flow.


I genuinely hope that it is everything you want it to be! Life is stressful enough.


----------



## sayhello

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Fair enough, but it's one of the behind the scenes group tours that Disney offers. Do you have a better comparison? FWIW VIP is between $400-700/hour for a private tour that grants better access to rides than what AbD will offer, and we wouldn't be flying out to DL just to do VIP.
> 
> Reading the trip report below, sounds like you get into the park early (fun), rode rides (no different from VIP), saw Walt's apartment (incredible..but worth thousands of dollars?), went backstage (similar to other behind the scenes group tours), and then are on your own with fastpasses (so worse than VIP). Dinner and a VIP viewing of WoC (which is also replicatable using VIP) follows. Given that, what else do you think sets AbD apart from another generic behind the scenes tour?
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/so-cal-short-escape-10-4-2018-trip-report.3724783/


Well, first off, I have to correct myself.  It's not called "The Keys to the Kingdom" tour at Disneyland, it's "Walk in Walt's Footsteps".  We did get fastracked onto some rides, and got to go to Walt's Apartment, but there really wasn't any backstage "how does it work" stuff.  It was mostly walking the park and doing rides with a Guide to explain the history and fun features to us.

And you are right, the ABD would in no way be comparable to a VIP tour as far as _access to rides_ is concerned.  But I don't believe the VIP tours take you backstage on the rides, to "see how they work" like the ABD does.  I could be wrong about that, but I did some googling, and did not see that kind of access mentioned anywhere.  So I guess it depends on what you are looking for.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Distriv said:


> I've seen a lot of people tossing around that comparison and as someone who hasn't done either I was curious what the major differences are?


The "Walk in Walt's Footsteps" tour (the Disneyland version is not called "Keys to the Kingdom".  My bad.) is meant to be a tour that explores the history of Disneyland Park, point out fun facts, and get you front-of-the-line access to a couple or three rides.  It also takes you to Walt's Apartment and includes a light lunch.  The ABD does all that, but also includes some behind-the-scenes, "how does it work" type of access to places most other folks are not allowed, gives you VIP viewing for the parades and/or Fantasmic and/or World of Color depending on what's running.  The Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour is only in Disneyland Park for 3 to 4 hours.  The ABD is an all-day affair (2 days on the regular trip, and 1 day on the Escape) and also includes California Adventure.  It includes more of your meals, and some sort of Fastpass access for when you're not with the Guides (on your own time).  When you are done with the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Guide, it's done.  No extra access for you.  

Sayhello


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

The kind of tour I was looking for had experiences that we couldn’t replicate on our own. This trip is 100% meant for DS based on his enjoyment of things like Behind the Attractions. Therefore we want access to imagineering, touring the archives, and unique backstage experiences, and general Disney magic. Unfortunately most of that is being removed. 

We put absolutely no value on any of the following because we can do it better/cheaper:
Hotel
Meals
Ride access
Airport transfers

Shopping at the imagineering store is neutral at best for DS, and 2 hours at the Academy of Motion Pictures museum is a strong negative. 

To be clear, we would not be choosing to go to DL at all had it not been for the “special” parts of the tour.

We had been considering multiple AbD trips that would allow for special grandparent/grandchild experiences. Unless something drastically changes this is no longer going to be a consideration, which is unfortunate because we are a huge Disney family and were willing to pay a premium for the level of service we expect from them.


----------



## WeLoveABD

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Fair enough, but it's one of the behind the scenes group tours that Disney offers. Do you have a better comparison? FWIW VIP is between $400-700/hour for a private tour that grants better access to rides than what AbD will offer, and we wouldn't be flying out to DL just to do VIP.
> 
> Reading the trip report below, sounds like you get into the park early (fun), rode rides (no different from VIP), saw Walt's apartment (incredible..but worth thousands of dollars?), went backstage (similar to other behind the scenes group tours), and then are on your own with fastpasses (so worse than VIP). Dinner and a VIP viewing of WoC (which is also replicatable using VIP) follows. Given that, what else do you think sets AbD apart from another generic behind the scenes tour?
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/so-cal-short-escape-10-4-2018-trip-report.3724783/


We factored in the great value of staying at the Grand California hotel, my favorite Disney hotel---loved this trip in 2018, and had planned to do it again but for the pandemic. I have every confidence that ABD will not disappoint.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

We finally heard back that the sum total of the Imagineering experience for the Escape will be a walk around the park after dinner the first night before evening on your own.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

WeLoveABD said:


> We factored in the great value of staying at the Grand California hotel, my favorite Disney hotel---loved this trip in 2018, and had planned to do it again but for the pandemic. I have every confidence that ABD will not disappoint.


Grand California is truly a spectacular hotel, perhaps one of the nicest we have ever stayed in. When I said we didn’t value it it’s because as DVC members we already have the ability to stay there “for free,” so paying for it via the tour is actually a (known) negative.

We are going to try to have a positive attitude, especially in front of DS. He is still really excited to go. I don’t want to take that away from him.


----------



## Chickkypoo

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Are you doing the full tour or just the Escape version? Day 2 of the escape itinerary was supposed to be:
> Private tour of studios and archives
> Visit the archives
> Shop in the studio store
> Lunch at the commissary
> Private tour of Walt Disney Imagineering
> Dinner at Tam O'Shanter
> 
> A 2 hour self-guided tour of the Academy of Motion Picture Museum and lunch there is in no way an acceptable substitute. Touring DL for 4 hours with an Imagineer is cool, but that was already supposed to be a DL day and presumably it will replace whatever the guides could have said. Marginally better, but still, effectively we're paying $6k for a $100 Keys to the Kingdom tour.



From what I understand from Disney:

Private tour of studios and archives - We only get the outside tour now, unless the studios and/or archives open prior to our tour date
Visit the archives - This is replaced by us visiting Disney props and holding the Academy Award at the Academy museum. 
Shop in the studio store - I was told there was still a shopping stop. The paperwork says Mickey's of Glendale
Lunch at the commissary - This is replaced with lunch a the Academy museum
Private tour of Walt Disney Imagineering - Replaced with the tour led by an Imagineer our first night at Disney
Dinner at Tam O'Shanter - I didn't address this one with the ABD Manager. I think based on the comment on the bottom of the revised itinerary email sent today that it's still a go, as it said "All other activities are scheduled to take place as planned."


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Chickkypoo said:


> From what I understand from Disney:
> 
> Private tour of studios and archives - We only get the outside tour now, unless the studios and/or archives open prior to our tour date
> Visit the archives - This is replaced by us visiting Disney props and holding the Academy Award at the Academy museum.
> Shop in the studio store - I was told there was still a shopping stop. The paperwork says Mickey's of Glendale
> Lunch at the commissary - This is replaced with lunch a the Academy museum
> Private tour of Walt Disney Imagineering - Replaced with the tour led by an Imagineer our first night at Disney
> Dinner at Tam O'Shanter - I didn't address this one with the ABD Manager. I think based on the comment on the bottom of the revised itinerary email sent today that it's still a go, as it said "All other activities are scheduled to take place as planned."


Thanks. Have they given you a straight answer on how this is in any way comparable to how the tour was described? Of the 7 trip highlights currently listed on the website, 4 (including 3 of the most unique elements) are now substantially different?

Imagineering, studio tour, archive, and world of color. 

*Trip Highlights*
*Walt Disney Imagineering Tour*
See how Disney’s Imagineers create the magic at Disney theme parks and resorts.
*Walt Disney's Disneyland Apartment*
Enjoy an exclusive visit to Walt's private apartment overlooking Main Street, U.S.A.
*The Walt Disney Studios Private Tour*
Get a guided tour of the famed studio where some of Disney’s classic films were made.
*VIP Visit to Disneyland Resort Theme Parks*
Enjoy a 4-Day Park Hopper® Ticket and special access to the iconic theme parks.
*Disney Archives Visit*
See a treasure trove of props and costumes from your favorite Disney films.
*Tam O'Shanter Restaurant*
Dine at this Los Angeles classic that opened in 1922 and was a favorite hangout of Walt Disney.
*World of Color Reserved Viewing*
Watch in wonder as Disney Characters come to life in this watery nighttime spectacular.


----------



## Distriv

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Grand California is truly a spectacular hotel, perhaps one of the nicest we have ever stayed in. When I said we didn’t value it it’s because as DVC members we already have the ability to stay there “for free,” so paying for it via the tour is actually a (known) negative.
> 
> We are going to try to have a positive attitude, especially in front of DS. He is still really excited to go. I don’t want to take that away from him.


I'm a DVC member as well but I've never been able to actually snag a room at Grand California since it's not my home resort and the points per night are so high.  Glad to hear it's as nice as it looks!


----------



## WeLoveABD

Distriv said:


> I'm a DVC member as well but I've never been able to actually snag a room at Grand California since it's not my home resort and the points per night are so high.  Glad to hear it's as nice as it looks!


I believe hotel tours are being offered again-- may not work into your schedule though. I love hanging by the fireplace listening to the lobby pianist.


----------



## Distriv

I just got an email from my agent that I'm not paid in full and will lose my trip if I don't pay by the 5 PM on the 30th.  I've been paid in full for 6 months.

Called ABD and they can't help me because I went through an agent and my DreamsUnlimited agent is apparently out of the office.  I left a message with their general phone line to please call me ASAP, so I guess stressing out about this is my new weekend plan.


----------



## sayhello

Distriv said:


> I just got an email from my agent that I'm not paid in full and will lose my trip if I don't pay by the 5 PM on the 30th.  I've been paid in full for 6 months.
> 
> Called ABD and they can't help me because I went through an agent and my DreamsUnlimited agent is apparently out of the office.  I left a message with their general phone line to please call me ASAP, so I guess stressing out about this is my new weekend plan.


Don't you have some sort of Credit Card statement with the charge showing on it?  Or get an email from ABD showing a zero balance from when you paid?  While I can TOTALLY understand how frustrating this is, it should be pretty easy to prove you already paid.  And if it's not, you DEFINITELY need a new travel agent.

Sayhello


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Distriv said:


> I'm a DVC member as well but I've never been able to actually snag a room at Grand California since it's not my home resort and the points per night are so high.  Glad to hear it's as nice as it looks!


It really is. If you ever get the chance to go around Christmas you will not be disappointed. We lucked out mid-week a few years ago. It also helped on the points chart. The other nice thing about Cali is it doesn’t require a lot of days, so 2-3 nights makes for a good trip there.


----------



## WaDiWo

We’ve done both the Keys to the Kingdom tour and the VIP tour at walt disney world, and as you know they are different things.  But what really makes them special is that they allow you to do things *that you can’t do on your own.*  I hope ABD (and this being our first ABD) would do the same.


----------



## Distriv

sayhello said:


> Don't you have some sort of Credit Card statement with the charge showing on it?  Or get an email from ABD showing a zero balance from when you paid?  While I can TOTALLY understand how frustrating this is, it should be pretty easy to prove you already paid.  And if it's not, you DEFINITELY need a new travel agent.
> 
> Sayhello


I'm pulling old CC statements while I wait for a call back.

I did an add-on night at the end of the trip and I'm assuming that got botched somehow on the payment side.


----------



## sayhello

Distriv said:


> I'm pulling old CC statements while I wait for a call back.
> 
> I did an add-on night at the end of the trip and I'm assuming that got botched somehow on the payment side.


Ah!  That makes sense.  Best of luck!  I hope it all gets worked out for you today!  Nobody wants this on their brain for the weekend!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

WaDiWo said:


> We’ve done both the Keys to the Kingdom tour and the VIP tour at walt disney world, and as you know they are different things.  But what really makes them special is that they allow you to do things *that you can’t do on your own.*  I hope ABD (and this being our first ABD) would do the same.


They definitely will!

Sayhello


----------



## Distriv

Phew, my agent confirmed I'm paid in full and Disney has accepted that.  What happened?  Who knows!


----------



## Ashley Jamerson

irlapes said:


> Wow i'm really worried reading your messages. My main objective with this trip is to visit the Studios, archves and imagineering. I hope it can be sorted out soon enough for all of us.
> I read yesterday that there are a lot of Imagineers opposing to move to Florida and that they wrote an open letter to Bob Chapek, hopefully that would be avoided too.
> Needless to say that the lack of communication for the trips is jawdropping and letting the days pass making the refund impossible makes ABD look like a money maker more than an experience maker.
> 
> I guess the April 17th is the first trip since COVID, right? or have there been any other Southern California trips after COVID?
> 
> Do you know what would happen with "fast passes" included with the tickets now that Genie+ is available?



(Scheduled for April 10th) I feel as if I have called the Vacationistas at least twice a week for the last month trying to finalize basic details.  My family and I are flying into LAX to spend a couple of days at UH and then going DCL right after... First of all, I had no idea that there was a rumor or possibility that this ABD could have been cancelled so I am happy that I wasn't a part of the previous threads.  
My initial calls to ABD were to get an idea of what time we were meeting on the first day, how much free time we received, if anything was going to be switched out for the fireworks shows, and most importantly what they were doing with the FASTPASS situation.... ALL of the information floating around described free FastPasses loaded to our tickets - a system that doesn't exist anymore. 
Here is information I have gathered thus far: 1. I received my 2 boxes with two different bags, luggage tags, lanyards for family and pins 3/22/22. I called 3/23/22 because there was a postcard that said we need to download the itinerary via link sent to my email. (I saw in previous vlogs that guests received this in their box with the bags - for planning) I hadn't yet received the link and was told I would get it within the next couple of days. 3/24/22 I received an email with "Important Information" regarding changes to the itinerary.  I wasn't happy about many of the changes but wasn't going to let it phase me too much.  
2. I was bummed about the lack of fireworks shows but decided to enjoy the fireworks on the Wonder. 
3. I called this morning to get an idea of how the free time will be spent: free time that I was hoping to enjoy riding the attractions with minimal wait time.... the Vacationista basically told me that they haven't figured it out yet since the tour is just now restarting. I asked if the ABD for April 10th was the first and she said no.  I asked if I can call back around the 8th to get an update regarding the Genie+/LL and she said that they will not have any details that quickly.... I then asked if we will need to purchase Genie+ for everyone in my family... she said probably.  This part sucks.  We are literally getting to GCR around 11am to eat and enjoy the parks before we meet as a group for dinner.  FastPass and Fireworks were a big deal to me personally.... Day 2 was a highlight as well but was going to be hit or miss with our kids. Is the carousel and Tam O'Shanter off the itinerary as well?  
My family has enjoyed the Private VIP Tour 3 times at WDW and the Classic VIP Tour once so I was expecting the VIP touch but in a group atmosphere like the Classic VIP Tour... now I don't know what to expect since all expectations have not been met.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Ashley Jamerson said:


> (Scheduled for April 10th) I feel as if I have called the Vacationistas at least twice a week for the last month trying to finalize basic details.  My family and I are flying into LAX to spend a couple of days at UH and then going DCL right after... First of all, I had no idea that there was a rumor or possibility that this ABD could have been cancelled so I am happy that I wasn't a part of the previous threads.
> My initial calls to ABD were to get an idea of what time we were meeting on the first day, how much free time we received, if anything was going to be switched out for the fireworks shows, and most importantly what they were doing with the FASTPASS situation.... ALL of the information floating around described free FastPasses loaded to our tickets - a system that doesn't exist anymore.
> Here is information I have gathered thus far: 1. I received my 2 boxes with two different bags, luggage tags, lanyards for family and pins 3/22/22. I called 3/23/22 because there was a postcard that said we need to download the itinerary via link sent to my email. (I saw in previous vlogs that guests received this in their box with the bags - for planning) I hadn't yet received the link and was told I would get it within the next couple of days. 3/24/22 I received an email with "Important Information" regarding changes to the itinerary.  I wasn't happy about many of the changes but wasn't going to let it phase me too much.
> 2. I was bummed about the lack of fireworks shows but decided to enjoy the fireworks on the Wonder.
> 3. I called this morning to get an idea of how the free time will be spent: free time that I was hoping to enjoy riding the attractions with minimal wait time.... the Vacationista basically told me that they haven't figured it out yet since the tour is just now restarting. I asked if the ABD for April 10th was the first and she said no.  I asked if I can call back around the 8th to get an update regarding the Genie+/LL and she said that they will not have any details that quickly.... I then asked if we will need to purchase Genie+ for everyone in my family... she said probably.  This part sucks.  We are literally getting to GCR around 11am to eat and enjoy the parks before we meet as a group for dinner.  FastPass and Fireworks were a big deal to me personally.... Day 2 was a highlight as well but was going to be hit or miss with our kids. Is the carousel and Tam O'Shanter off the itinerary as well?
> My family has enjoyed the Private VIP Tour 3 times at WDW and the Classic VIP Tour once so I was expecting the VIP touch but in a group atmosphere like the Classic VIP Tour... now I don't know what to expect since all expectations have not been met.


Here's what we heard from AbD about this tour:

*Day 1*

At Disneyland Resort, enjoy a 3-night stay at Disney’s Grand California Hotel & Spa. This beautiful hotel offers premium accommodations, Craftsman-style elegance, and, of course, impeccable Disney service – all within walking distance of both Disneyland Park, Disney California Adventure, and the Downtown Disney District.



Following your welcome to Disneyland dinner, we’ll enjoy priority entrance into Disneyland Park and a group experience before having the evening on your own. The group experience will be a walking tour with a Walt Disney Imagineering Cast Member in Disneyland Park where we’ll step into the heart of storytelling with an insider’s prospective on the park.



All Guests receive a 4-Day Disneyland Resort Park Hopper ticket that begins on Day 1 of your adventure and expires at the end of Day 4. This ticket is not upgradeable or transferable.



While at Disneyland Resort, attractions and entertainment are subject to change due to closure. When available, VIP viewing will be provided for entertainment.



*Day 2*



On Day 2, our group will now visit the Academy Museum of Motion Pictures. You’ll be able to enjoy a two hour self-guided tour through the largest museum in the United States devoted to the arts, sciences, and artists of moviemaking. While at the museum, we’ll enjoy lunch at Fanny’s Café. Additional information about Academy Museum of Motion Pictures can be found here: https://www.academymuseum.org



We will then travel by motor coach to Walt Disney Studios and the Walt Disney Archives. Following this experience, we will visit Mickey’s of Glendale at the Walt Disney Imagineering Campus in Glendale. A Walt Disney Imagineering Cast Member will now join us on Day 1 for a guided walking tour in Disneyland Park.



*Day 3*

Our privately guided tour of Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park will go behind the magic and discover the secrets of Disneyland Resort as you see areas that are off-limits to other Guests and learn about Walt Disney and his dream. Our behind-the-scenes adventure will include a special look at Radiator Springs Racers at Disney California Adventure Park.



All other activities are scheduled to take place as planned. Your Adventure Guide will keep you up to date on any changes to the information or itinerary activities while on your trip.


----------



## Ashley Jamerson

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Here's what we heard from AbD about this tour:
> 
> 
> Yeap, thats what I printed out to add to the Advertised Itinerary that I also printed out. It's the lack of communication regarding the FastPass/Genie+/LL that is bothering me.  I would love to know how they will be handling this but after reading all of the threads I am assuming that the "guided walking tour the evening of Day 1" will be sorta equivalent to a VIP tour?


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

The lack of communication about this trip has been shocking. We are also coming in a few days early (hence the comment about this costing thousands of dollars above and beyond the trip cost). AbD won't tell us when/where to meet the guides. We don't know how to get our tickets. We cannot make park reservations without a ticket for Sunday, and they won't help with that either. No answer on Genie+/ILL, so we're assuming that it will have to be purchased for Sunday.  

I didn't think that the carousel was included in the Escape version (what is running on the 10th), but I could be mistaken. No word about the other restaurant but it was never particularly important to us.

We have also done private VIP tours at both DL and WDW. A group tour will be totally different because you have no input into what you ride, how many times you ride, etc. It's faster access but that's about all you can say about it. There's a reason why people book private if they can.

At this point the only 2 things that they have committed to that are "special" are access to Walt's apartment and behind the scenes at Radiator Springs Racers. The tour report also said they went behind the scenes at Soarin. That might be interesting. Everything else is a poor substitute for or pale imitation of what was promised. Seeing the outside of a building? A self-guided tour of a museum we aren't interested in? An abbreviated visit with an imagineer squeezed between dinner and "on your own time?" 

Hopefully Disney will find some way to salvage the trip but based on everything we have seen so far it doesn't seem that promising.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

"Guided walking tour" is after dinner and before on your own time. It's probably 1-2 hours, max, when everyone will want to be able to talk to the imagineer. We have done Private VIP tours with anywhere from 5-10 people, and even when the group is small it's hard to always get the guide's attention because everyone wants time with him (we LOVE our guide). How much attention do you really think you'll get in a shorter tour which is at capacity?


----------



## lcborn2run

I have been reading this thread, and we are all in the same boat.  I am going on the May 29 tour. I already had the pleasure of seeing it discounted a couple of weeks ago. (Insert sarcastic rolling of eyes).  Honestly, I think it would be absolutely pathetic if they do not give us genie plus for this trip. It is a drop in the hat for them. The special events and meals are nice but honestly for a theme park person like myself who usually has a plan and is there at park opening to avoid lines,  without Genie plus this is going to be a nightmare. I have never been to Disneyland. I also have not been to any of the parks since they did away with the fast pass. I am really hoping they come through. I find it hard to believe that they will not, but I guess we will just have to see.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

lcborn2run said:


> I have been reading this thread, and we are all in the same boat.  I am going on the May 29 tour. I already had the pleasure of seeing it discounted a couple of weeks ago. (Insert sarcastic rolling of eyes).  Honestly, I think it would be absolutely pathetic if they do not give us genie plus for this trip. It is a drop in the hat for them and would make up for a lot of these other changes. The special events and meals are nice but honestly for a theme park person like myself who usually has a plan and is there at park opening to avoid lines,  without Genie plus this is going to be a nightmare. I have never been to Disneyland. I also have not been to any of the parks since they did away with the fast pass. I am really hoping they come through. I find it hard to believe that they will not, but I guess we will just have to see.


We did WDW in January with genie+. We missed the certainty of FP but it was manageable because the parks weren’t that crowded. I have a friend who was just in WDW last week. HS was so crowded that they barely got 2 reservations for headliners. It was better than nothing but still waited in a lot of lines.

Hopefully DL has more good rides so there will be Genie+ spots available later.

The other big difference is that in CA you have to be in the park to book the first one, unlike in WDW. So if you aren’t early it’s hard to ensure you will get your top choice(s).

If I ran the tour I would give the equivalent of anytime return passes so you don’t need to worry about having reservation availability. They should also absolutely be included for all park days given how expensive the tour is.


----------



## sayhello

lcborn2run said:


> I have been reading this thread, and we are all in the same boat.  I am going on the May 29 tour. I already had the pleasure of seeing it discounted a couple of weeks ago. (Insert sarcastic rolling of eyes).  Honestly, I think it would be absolutely pathetic if they do not give us genie plus for this trip. It is a drop in the hat for them and would make up for a lot of these other changes. The special events and meals are nice but honestly for a theme park person like myself who usually has a plan and is there at park opening to avoid lines,  without Genie plus this is going to be a nightmare. I have never been to Disneyland. I also have not been to any of the parks since they did away with the fast pass. I am really hoping they come through. I find it hard to believe that they will not, but I guess we will just have to see.


I think the issue is probably figuring out how it's going to work for you.  You aren't going to know exactly when your on your own time is, so how would you book Lightning Lanes or Individual Lightning Lanes?  The days on the ABD start pretty early, and except for the last day, you aren't really going to know when your free time is.  Giving folks Fastpasses that were good at any time throughout the day worked much more easily.  We don't know if Genie+ can handle that yet.  I'm sure ABD will figure something out, but it's not their tech, it's Disneyland's, and they can't give you a feature that might not exist yet.

Sayhello


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

sayhello said:


> I think the issue is probably figuring out how it's going to work for you.  You aren't going to know exactly when your on your own time is, so how would you book Lightning Lanes or Individual Lightning Lanes?  The days on the ABD start pretty early, and except for the last day, you aren't really going to know when your free time is.  Giving folks Fastpasses that were good at any time throughout the day worked much more easily.  We don't know if Genie+ can handle that yet.  I'm sure ABD will figure something out, but it's not their tech, it's Disneyland's, and they can't give you a feature that might not exist yet.
> 
> Sayhello


That technology exists - it’s what happens when you have a genie+ reservation and the ride goes down. For ILL they can give some kind of physical pass if necessary.

This isn’t rocket science.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

sayhello said:


> I think the issue is probably figuring out how it's going to work for you.  You aren't going to know exactly when your on your own time is, so how would you book Lightning Lanes or Individual Lightning Lanes?  The days on the ABD start pretty early, and except for the last day, you aren't really going to know when your free time is.  Giving folks Fastpasses that were good at any time throughout the day worked much more easily.  We don't know if Genie+ can handle that yet.  I'm sure ABD will figure something out, but it's not their tech, it's Disneyland's, and they can't give you a feature that might not exist yet.
> 
> Sayhello


Sayhello - you have been unfailingly optimistic about how AbD will handle things. I’m hoping that you are correct and at the same time curious what you are basing this on. Have you had other experiences change on you? Very positive experiences with AbD in the past?  Faith, hope, and trust? Or are you just a very positive person?

I need to try to emulate your attitude more.


----------



## Disdreamer9

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Sayhello - you have been unfailingly optimistic about how AbD will handle things. I’m hoping that you are correct and at the same time curious what you are basing this on. Have you had other experiences change on you? Very positive experiences with AbD in the past?  Faith, hope, and trust? Or are you just a very positive person?
> 
> I need to try to emulate your attitude more.



I’m scheduled for an April short escape and this will be my first ABD trip. Is this going to be the trip I signed up for? Not exactly. However, the way I look at it, this is the trip I’m getting and I’m glad to have at least some of the special elements I was expecting and more than I would have been able to do on my own.

I do believe that the Guides will do everything possible to give us a unique experience. Going in with a positive attitude will certainly help in getting the most out of it. There’s little point in speculating what we will/won’t get. Especially when it seems Disney is also still figuring things out as they restart these tours after 2 years in a very different environment since they last ran them. We’ll just need to wait and see. 

I get feeling disappointed. I’m just determined to make the most of it.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Disdreamer9 said:


> I’m scheduled for an April short escape and this will be my first ABD trip. Is this going to be the trip I signed up for? Not exactly. However, the way I look at it, this is the trip I’m getting and I’m glad to have at least some of the special elements I was expecting and more than I would have been able to do on my own.
> 
> I do believe that the Guides will do everything possible to give us a unique experience. Going in with a positive attitude will certainly help in getting the most out of it. There’s little point in speculating what we will/won’t get. Especially when it seems Disney is also still figuring things out as they restart these tours after 2 years in a very different environment since they last ran them. We’ll just need to wait and see.
> 
> I get feeling disappointed. I’m just determined to make the most of it.


I need to try to be more like Disdreamer9 as well.


----------



## sayhello

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Sayhello - you have been unfailingly optimistic about how AbD will handle things. I’m hoping that you are correct and at the same time curious what you are basing this on. Have you had other experiences change on you? Very positive experiences with AbD in the past?  Faith, hope, and trust? Or are you just a very positive person?
> 
> I need to try to emulate your attitude more.


It's a mix of things.  I have had many amazing experiences on ABD.  Not everything has been sunshine and roses, but I have consistently had an amazing time when I traveled with ABD.

But first and foremost is knowing that the Adventure Guides are the best of the best, and will do everything possible in their power to make your experience as Magical and special as it can be. There are, of course, limits to their power, but if it can be done, they'll do their very best to get it done.  And their best is very good.  That's my biggest source of optimism, especially with the Disneyland trips, where they have a bit more connections and things available to them, especially in the Parks.

I have had times on trips where things just didn't work out - something was closed that shouldn't be, weather was horrid, etc, and the Adventure Guides really worked hard to come up with wonderful options that weren't what we were expecting, but were fun and enjoyable.  I could come up with more, but off the top of my head are 1) during our Med cruise add-on, there was an activity at, I believe, a glass-blowing shop that turned out to be closed, and before we even knew it, they decided to take us to the little Medieval town of Eze, which was amazing and charming to walk and climb, and paid the entrance for those who wanted to climb all the way up to the observation area at the top.  2) There was also a time on the Scotland trip where it started raining torrentially, with no end in sight, during our visit to Rothiemurchus.  The Guides presented us with a few options they'd already worked out for the remainder of the afternoon, and since it was an adults-only trip, the winner ended up being going to this warm and inviting pub they'd found, with a roaring fire, and having drinks (on the Mouse).  It was a great alternative.  And 3) it can even be little things, like when we had some logistics troubles with Shanghai Disneyland, the Guides bought us 1st Anniversary Mickey Ears as a way of "apologizing" (and it was totally not their fault, and they were wonderful, and an apology wasn't really needed, but it was nice).  

Communication can seriously suck with the high ups at ABD.  I will readily admit that.  I've been less than happy with a lot of the way things have been handled by them.  But when it comes to the actual way the trips are run by the Adventure Guides, there's just nothing better.

Maybe I have rose-colored glasses on.  It's totally possible.  But I also have faith in the Adventure Guides that they will do everything possible to make your trip special.  I truly, sincerely believe that.

Sayhello


----------



## Kimfriedl

Hi friends, I think the biggest frustration here comes in the lack of knowledge and information from ABD and the vacationistas. Everytime i have called they never know the answer to any questions. Also, one gal here reported that she talked to an ABD manager on the phone and mentioned that there is a D23 event inside Disney studios on April 9th. If anyone can buy a ticket to go inside the studios, why can’t our tour groups go inside. She reported that the manger had no knowledge of this event happening. This fact blows my mind and demonstrates the lack of communication within the company. Maybe it is due to short staffing but who knows. I do think we all need to have a little bit of extra patience and kindness as we navigate ABD restarting this trip. I am pretty confident that it will be better than we all expect at this point. Try not to let your experiences and frustrations dealing with the ABD staff up to this point affect what I believe will be a great trip. Hopefully my confidence in Disney to provide a great experience is not false confidence. It’s based on my own personal past experiences at the parks (although this will be my first with ABD.) 

As far as the issue with genie plus, again, please take whatever the vacationistas tell you with a grain of salt. They are obviously not given proper information, and some may be brand new at this point. Maybe all details have not been ironed out yet. I have seen others (not on a tour but regular park guest) report that they were gifted anytime use lightening lane passes from a cast member…so the technology is definitely available. I must say that if we do indeed need to purchase our own genie plus and LL on top of this trip cost, I will be highly disappointed. But I honestly just can’t see that happening. 

Happy trip prep and planning to you all! I personally am excited to actually get to go on this trip, and have this experience that has been shut down for two years. It may not be the exact trip that I booked almost a year ago, but I have confidence that it’s going to be just as amazing! And from hear on out, I am not calling ABD to ask any questions that they just never have a proper answer to and just leads me to get upset and frustrated.


----------



## Kimfriedl

sayhello said:


> It's a mix of things.  I have had many amazing experiences on ABD.  Not everything has been sunshine and roses, but I have consistently had an amazing time when I traveled with ABD.
> 
> But first and foremost is knowing that the Adventure Guides are the best of the best, and will do everything possible in their power to make your experience as Magical and special as it can be. There are, of course, limits to their power, but if it can be done, they'll do their very best to get it done.  And their best is very good.  That's my biggest source of optimism, especially with the Disneyland trips, where they have a bit more connections and things available to them, especially in the Parks.
> 
> I have had times on trips where things just didn't work out - something was closed that shouldn't be, weather was horrid, etc, and the Adventure Guides really worked hard to come up with wonderful options that weren't what we were expecting, but were fun and enjoyable.  I could come up with more, but off the top of my head are 1) during our Med cruise add-on, there was an activity at, I believe, a glass-blowing shop that turned out to be closed, and before we even knew it, they decided to take us to the little Medieval town of Eze, which was amazing and charming to walk and climb, and paid the entrance for those who wanted to climb all the way up to the observation area at the top.  2) There was also a time on the Scotland trip where it started raining torrentially, with no end in sight, during our visit to Rothiemurchus.  The Guides presented us with a few options they'd already worked out for the remainder of the afternoon, and since it was an adults-only trip, the winner ended up being going to this warm and inviting pub they'd found, with a roaring fire, and having drinks (on the Mouse).  It was a great alternative.  And 3) it can even be little things, like when we had some logistics troubles with Shanghai Disneyland, the Guides bought us 1st Anniversary Mickey Ears as a way of "apologizing" (and it was totally not their fault, and they were wonderful, and an apology wasn't really needed, but it was nice).
> 
> Communication can seriously suck with the high ups at ABD.  I will readily admit that.  I've been less than happy with a lot of the way things have been handled by them.  But when it comes to the actual way the trips are run by the Adventure Guides, there's just nothing better.
> 
> Maybe I have rose-colored glasses on.  It's totally possible.  But I also have faith in the Adventure Guides that they will do everything possible to make your trip special.  I truly, sincerely believe that.
> 
> Sayhello



Thank you for sharing your positive experiences!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Kimfriedl said:


> there is a D23 event inside Disney studios on April 9th. If anyone can buy a ticket to go inside the studios, why can’t our tour groups go inside.


The D23 event is a movie screening, not full access to inside multiple other buildings as happens with a studios tour.  The only building we will be in is the movie theatre, with high ceilings that seats approx 400 people.   And, while I won’t know for sure until I get there, I suspect they may not be selling out the theatre as they’ve done for past D23 screening events.  Usually there is only one screening; this time there is two, one morning and one afternoon. 
There will also be time in the studio store, which is small and they say attendance inside will be limited so expect a line, both typical for a D23 Event on the lot.

This D23 event is nothing like what one experiences on a studio tour.  We don’t even make it to Legends Plaza which is all outdoors.


----------



## Kimfriedl

Mathmagicland said:


> The D23 event is a movie screening, not full access to inside multiple other buildings as happens with a studios tour.  The only building we will be in is the movie theatre, with high ceilings that seats approx 400 people.   And, while I won’t know for sure until I get there, I suspect they may not be selling out the theatre as they’ve done for past D23 screening events.  Usually there is only one screening; this time there is two, one morning and one afternoon.
> There will also be time in the studio store, which is small and they say attendance inside will be limited so expect a line, both typical for a D23 Event on the lot.
> 
> This D23 event is nothing like what one experiences on a studio tour.  We don’t even make it to Legends Plaza which is all outdoors.


Thank you for clarifying! That makes sense.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Hopefully this helps:

Regarding the early April escape trips, for those needing day 1 park tickets supposedly the guides will be available beginning at 9am in the hotel lobby. Also they have not released the itinerary yet because it has yet to be finalized, so look for it the day you check in.

Safe travels all.


----------



## jimmymc

Here is the email I received from my travel agent:

--------------------------------

Hi Folks,

I’m writing to talk about our July Backstage Magic Adventure.

ABD has been been changing BSM trips traveling through May.

They are modifying the schedule and I wanted you to hear it from me.

I am told that Muppets Studio and Disney Studio are as usual.

I am told that Imagineering will change.

As most Imagineers are still working remotely and they are understaffed (many are already relocating to Florida) groups will not be entering Imagineering.

Groups will stop at the campus and shop at Mickey’s of Glendale.  In addition an Imagineer will spend the first day at Disneyland with each group.

Adventures by Disney has also added the Academy of Motion Pictures Arts and Sciences Museum to the Backstage Magic tour. I'm told this is a more in depth visit than an average paying guest will get.

I need to restate that ABD is saying these changes only apply to BSM trips through May. Later trips may follow the same schedule, or things may change yet again. I will not know until closer to travel.

This is all the info that I have at this time. Please let me know how I can assist. 

------------------------------

It seems like the Studios and Muppets portions will be the same as they were before. The Academy museum is most likely replacing the Archives, and we'll hopefully leave the Studios early to get more time at the park for the Imagineer Tour. I don't have a specific updated schedule yet, just these changes. Hopefully if enough people bring it up they will at least walk us through the Imagineering building.


----------



## AquaDame

It feels like if they are blaming part of this on the move of Imagineering to Florida writing is on the wall for that portion...?


----------



## jimmymc

AquaDame said:


> It feels like if they are blaming part of this on the move of Imagineering to Florida writing is on the wall for that portion...?



It's time was limited as soon as they made the announcement. They'll probably end up moving everything to Florida, like all the props and models.


----------



## Disdreamer9

Hope all of you on the first April trip have an amazing time! Can’t wait to hear all about it!


----------



## WaDiWo

We’re getting excited now about our April 10 adventure!  Some housekeeping though.  My travel agent said Disney was supposed to email us info about our park passes?  I wanted to link them on our app.  Did anyone get theirs already? (at least the code to link to app).
Also I emailed our vacationista to confirm transportation.  Waiting to hear back.
Also should we bring and wear our lanyards?
This is our first ABD so all new to us.  Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

WaDiWo said:


> We’re getting excited now about our April 10 adventure!  Some housekeeping though.  My travel agent said Disney was supposed to email us info about our park passes?  I wanted to link them on our app.  Did anyone get theirs already? (at least the code to link to app).
> Also I emailed our vacationista to confirm transportation.  Waiting to hear back.
> Also should we bring and wear our lanyards?
> This is our first ABD so all new to us.  Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


We were told park passes for the escape trip would be available from the tour guides starting at 9am in the lobby.


----------



## irlapes

Happy trip to everyone starting theirs today!! Enjoy it to the fullest!!


----------



## meethinx

Distriv said:


> I'm a DVC member as well but I've never been able to actually snag a room at Grand California since it's not my home resort and the points per night are so high.  Glad to hear it's as nice as it looks!


I'm also a DVC member with the Grand California as my home resort. I have stayed in a 3-br villa years ago for a family reunion trip, but had to plan it the max 11 months out to get the room. It is so hard to get a room at this resort unless you book it 11 months out. We have not been back in a villa since. I cannot seem to plan a trip that far out to reserve one.


----------



## jimmymc

meethinx said:


> I'm also a DVC member with the Grand California as my home resort. I have stayed in a 3-br villa years ago for a family reunion trip, but had to plan it the max 11 months out to get the room. It is so hard to get a room at this resort unless you book it 11 months out. We have not been back in a villa since. I cannot seem to plan a trip that far out to reserve one.



I got lucky and snagged a studio for 2 days post-trip. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## WaDiWo

So what’s everyone wearing?  Both weatherwise and for places we’re going to.  I’m not from the West Coast, and this is my first ABD and for all intents and purposes my first Disneyland trip as well.

Temperature in Anaheim this weeks looks like it ranges from 50s-90sF! Does that mean cool mornings and evenings (like Florida?) and i should wear jeans/pants/sweatshirt?  and are t-shirt and shorts and sneakers everywhere ok? (museums, tam oshanters, etc).

Thanks!! cant wait!


----------



## Chickkypoo

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> We were told park passes for the escape trip would be available from the tour guides starting at 9am in the lobby.


We were told the same


----------



## Steven G

on previous trip, we were not told there was any specific dress code.  Shorts and t-shirts should be fine.

Everyone has various tolerances to cold weather, so it's hard to say, but including a sweatshirt or pullover couldn't hurt.   Since most of the time you are moving (except while watching any shows), I find I don't need it, even in 50 degree weather.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Any word on how the first Escape is going? I am particularly interested to know about the imagineer walk.


----------



## WaDiWo

For those who have been on ABD’s before or who know, what information does the Anvil site ask for?  We are travelling the day before our adventure and want to get it done before we leave but they’ll only accept it that day.  so i want to get all the information ready.  vaccination cards?  thanks!


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

I spoke with AbD today. They won’t know anything about the tour for another month or so once all have actually run, which isn’t particularly helpful as we go this weekend. I pointed out that there was a tour ongoing so the itinerary for day 1 (imagineering walking tour) and day 2 (studio tour and archive) has already been set so it should be possible to find out what that is, but apparently not. 

I haven’t told DS yet because it will break his heart. I wanted to be able to emphasize the positives but without additional information I don’t know what to tell him.


----------



## AquaDame

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Any word on how the first Escape is going? I am particularly interested to know about the imagineer walk.


There is a report on a Facebook group I am in but they didn’t mention anything about the walk specifically. They did say the four day hopper starts in DL everyday with hopping to DCA after 1. None of the days start in DCA. They got one LL on the first day and 5 the second, but they got back at almost 8pm & they did not use any as they were too tired.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

AquaDame said:


> There is a report on a Facebook group I am in but they didn’t mention anything about the walk specifically. They did say the four day hopper starts in DL everyday with hopping to DCA after 1. None of the days start in DCA. They got one LL on the first day and 5 the second, but they got back at almost 8pm & they did not use any as they were too tired.


Thanks!


----------



## Mathmagicland

WaDiWo said:


> For those who have been on ABD’s before or who know, what information does the Anvil site ask for?  We are travelling the day before our adventure and want to get it done before we leave but they’ll only accept it that day.  so i want to get all the information ready.  vaccination cards?  thanks!


The email to submit proof of vax to Anvil came the day prior to adventure start date. I was also anxious as we too were traveling  the day before,   For us, it arrived approx 0300 am PT which is 0600 am ET. Here’s what I have in my notes from our AbD last June, when vax was not required and a negative PCR was an option -  

The Anvil form required separate submissions for each traveler. It first goes through the Covid questionnaire, then we submit either the negative PCR test or a copy of the CDC vaccine card. Along with the Covid symptoms, it asks about attendance at any gathering with people outside your immediate household regardless of size within the past 14 days and any travel within the previous 14 days, excluding travel to departure destination.  I got confirmation emails immediately saying our PCR results or vaccination info was being evaluated, & we’d get another email when the evaluation was completed. About 50 minutes later, I had the email confirmations that we were cleared to travel. The confirmation emails had a link to download a certificate to take with us.  None of the Disney documentation mentioned needing this certificate, but I downloaded it anyway & took screen shots so I’d have them readily available on my phone if needed.   No one has asked to see them, so it must be standard wording on the Anvil emails.  

One person on our tour commented they received a call from Anvil asking for clarification about one of their responses.  I thought that was good, to know Anvil’s cleared fo travel decision is not based solely on responses; they will get additional information to help make that decision when needed.


----------



## Mathmagicland

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Any word on how the first Escape is going? I am particularly interested to know about the imagineer walk.


I am just back from two days in Disneyland parks plus a stay at Grand Cal, and never saw the AbD group!  I saw several VIP groups at various times & the parks were not over crowded, so I figured I’d see the lanyards or someone at least once.  It was extremely hot, so maybe they were all hiding in the cooler spots - smile!


----------



## Distriv

Mathmagicland said:


> The email to submit proof of vax to Anvil came the day prior to adventure start date. I was also anxious as we too were traveling  the day before,   For us, it arrived approx 0300 am PT which is 0600 am ET. Here’s what I have in my notes from our AbD last June, when vax was not required and a negative PCR was an option -
> 
> The Anvil form required separate submissions for each traveler. It first goes through the Covid questionnaire, then we submit either the negative PCR test or a copy of the CDC vaccine card. Along with the Covid symptoms, it asks about attendance at any gathering with people outside your immediate household regardless of size within the past 14 days and any travel within the previous 14 days, excluding travel to departure destination.  I got confirmation emails immediately saying our PCR results or vaccination info was being evaluated, & we’d get another email when the evaluation was completed. About 50 minutes later, I had the email confirmations that we were cleared to travel. The confirmation emails had a link to download a certificate to take with us.  None of the Disney documentation mentioned needing this certificate, but I downloaded it anyway & took screen shots so I’d have them readily available on my phone if needed.   No one has asked to see them, so it must be standard wording on the Anvil emails.
> 
> One person on our tour commented they received a call from Anvil asking for clarification about one of their responses.  I thought that was good, to know Anvil’s cleared fo travel decision is not based solely on responses; they will get additional information to help make that decision when needed.


How mobile friendly was the form?  I'm flying into LA the Friday before my Sunday start-date and I'll only have my phone and iPad with me.


----------



## WaDiWo

Did anyone get the “Adventure Handbook?” (specifically for the april 10 adventure).  I cant find a link in my email to download it. I’m currently on hold with ABD to ask.  Anyone willing to share it?  Thanks!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

meethinx said:


> I'm also a DVC member with the Grand California as my home resort. I have stayed in a 3-br villa years ago for a family reunion trip, but had to plan it the max 11 months out to get the room. It is so hard to get a room at this resort unless you book it 11 months out. We have not been back in a villa since. I cannot seem to plan a trip that far out to reserve one.


Curious how this room was? (We have one booked for this fall.) We've only ever stayed onsite at DLR once - GC for our ABD in 2019. (We go to WDW several times a year, recently stayed in the Royal Asante Suite at AKL - I'm assuming thre 3 bedroom GC isn't that nice.)


----------



## Mathmagicland

Distriv said:


> How mobile friendly was the form?  I'm flying into LA the Friday before my Sunday start-date and I'll only have my phone and iPad with me.


I thought it was very mobile friendly, as I did the forms on my iPad.  I had previously taken pics of our vax info, & had that stored on the iPad all ready to go.  As I recall, there were four or five questions and the screen to upload the vax or test info.  The upload process accepted the pics without any issue. I can’t remember if it also wanted the AbD confirmation number, so you might want to have that as well.  I do recall it asked for travel start date.  They do this for a lot of different companies, not just AbD, so I think they used terms like “travel” vs adventure.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Curious how this room was? (We have one booked for this fall.) We've only ever stayed onsite at DLR once - GC for our ABD in 2019. (We go to WDW several times a year, recently stayed in the Royal Asante Suite at AKL - I'm assuming thre 3 bedroom GC isn't that nice.)


We are in a 1 bedroom now and it is absolutely fantastic. If you are familiar with Copper Creek/Wilderness Lodge it feels like a more upscale version of that.


----------



## meethinx

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Curious how this room was? (We have one booked for this fall.) We've only ever stayed onsite at DLR once - GC for our ABD in 2019. (We go to WDW several times a year, recently stayed in the Royal Asante Suite at AKL - I'm assuming thre 3 bedroom GC isn't that nice.)


I thought it was nice enough. The room we stayed in was overlooking California Adventure park so we had a very good view of the World of Color show. This was in summer of 2016 so the rooms may be slightly different now. It had two floors and the main living area had a large window overlooking the park. The master br was downstairs and the two other rooms were upstairs. The master had a king bed, the other two rooms had two queens and their own bathrooms. There was a half bath downstairs next to front entrance door. There was also a pool table upstairs. The dining table was large enough for all to sit and enjoy meals together. Overall a very nice place for a fun gathering with family.


----------



## meethinx

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> We are in a 1 bedroom now and it is absolutely fantastic. If you are familiar with Copper Creek/Wilderness Lodge it feels like a more upscale version of that.


I believe they took inspiration from the Yosemite Ahwahnee lodge when designing this hotel.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Hi - some folks on this thread were commenting on the D23 event at the Disney Studios lot today, & I’d said I would report back on it. The theatre was about half full, with some seats blocked in each row in a checkerboard-type pattern to help with distancing.  Masks were required inside but not while outdoors.  

Along with the theater and the studio store shopping after the film, I was pleasantly surprised to learn we were also able to go to the Frank G Wells building to see the lobby displays from the Archives with props and art from the movie.  That was a first for one of these screenings.  (We did not into the Archives area itself.) On the walk to the Wells building we could see the admin building with the dwarves “holding up” the roof, but we could not go to Legends Plaza in front of the Dwarves building. Since the Hyperion Bungalow is across from the studio store, we could walk by that on our way out.  Most went to the studio store, so there was a line to get in which is often the case at these studio events.  Only a few wandered over to the Wells building first, before the store.

I’d expect the BSM groups might be able to see these things as well, since your group is smaller than the number of people at the screening.  Have fun!!


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Reporting in for those who will be doing the escape. Positive feedback from night 1. The imagineering walk was a tour around galaxy’s edge and was very popular. Also the guides are doing a good job engaging with the group. Fingers crossed that day 2 feedback is as positive given that this is where most of the changes have occurred.


----------



## Distriv

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Reporting in for those who will be doing the escape. Positive feedback from night 1. The imagineering walk was a tour around galaxy’s edge and was very popular. Also the guides are doing a good job engaging with the group. Fingers crossed that day 2 feedback is as positive given that this is where most of the changes have occurred.


As a Star Wars nerd the idea of getting a tour of GE with an imagineer is awesome.  Hope that's part of what we get in May.


----------



## Eastridge

I was at the Academy Museum of Motion Pictures this morning (April 11) and saw the ABD group, which one member said was the So Cal short escape.  The group seemed large, perhaps over 40 guests.

Many people started with the Hayao Miyazaki special exhibit.  I don’t know if the ABD group was provided special access to anything at the museum.

It was nice to see an ABD trip taking place.


----------



## Doclove

Any update on how Disney genie and LL is being handled as a replacement for fast pass on these adventures?


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Doclove said:


> Any update on how Disney genie and LL is being handled as a replacement for fast pass on these adventures?


On the first night the group was given an anytime return pass as well as specific passes for rides they would do as a group


----------



## Mathmagicland

Eastridge said:


> Many people started with the Hayao Miyazaki special exhibit.


This is a great exhibit, especially for anime fans.  First ever outside the Ghibli in Japan.  It is there through June.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> This is a great exhibit, especially for anime fans.  First ever outside the Ghibli in Japan.  It is there through June.


Of course it is, since I'll be there in July!  

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> Of course it is, since I'll be there in July!
> 
> Sayhello


Oh no!  Hopefully the Toy Story zoetrope will still be there for you.  It was at DCA for years in the animation building, and was fun to see again at the academy museum.   I think Pixar donated it when DCA no longer had the space for it.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Oh no!  Hopefully the Toy Story zoetrope will still be there for you.  It was at DCA for years in the animation building, and was fun to see again at the academy museum.   I think Pixar donated it when DCA no longer had the space for it.


What is the Toy Story zoetrope?

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> What is the Toy Story zoetrope?
> 
> Sayhello


Something truly amazing!  I can stand & watch it way too many times!  Here is an article about it from the Academy website - 

https://www.academymuseum.org/en/toy-story-zoetrope

And here’s a video from when it was at DCA; I can’t find a good video from the Academy setup.  






A zoetrope is very early form of animation, from the 1800s.  Stationary objects in differing heights and poses on a turntable, which when spinning seem like they are moving.   The Toy Story one was made by the folks up at Pixar many years ago, with characters from the Toy Story movie.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Doclove said:


> Any update on how Disney genie and LL is being handled as a replacement for fast pass on these adventures?


Day 3 they were given 5 anytime plus a couple of specific rides


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Something truly amazing!  I can stand & watch it way too many times!  Here is an article about it from the Academy website -
> 
> https://www.academymuseum.org/en/toy-story-zoetrope
> 
> And here’s a video from when it was at DCA; I can’t find a good video from the Academy setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A zoetrope is very early form of animation, from the 1800s.  Stationary objects in differing heights and poses on a turntable, which when spinning seem like they are moving.   The Toy Story one was made by the folks up at Pixar many years ago, with characters from the Toy Story movie.


OK, that is *COOL*!!!!    I hope it's still there in July!!! 

Sayhello


----------



## Distriv

Anyone get the welcome package for the May trips yet?  I know they used to go out 45 days in advance but with supply chain being what it is I'm expecting delays.


----------



## WaDiWo

potential **SPOILERS** ahead.  Thanks @theMoreDisneytheBetter for giving an update so far, I can add to it as well as we finished Day 3 of the April 10, 2022 socal and disneyland short escape.  This won’t be a full on review (it’s great! let me know if you have specific questions) but to maybe answer some questions and speculation as there has been changes.
again **SPOILERS** ahead, although every adventure may be different in details.

day 1
-met guides at 8am at the lobby of Grand Cali (Dean and Lori are fantastic) to check in and get 4 day park hoppers.
-Note we got 5 special lightning lane passes each day.  that’s any ride except ROR (any ride, whether they have an actual lightning lane or not) to go on anytime).
-on your own time basically all day
-welcome dinner at storyteller cafe
-tour of Galaxy’s Edge by Imagineer Kirstin Makela (the Art Director of Galaxy’s Edge!).
-rode smuggler’s run

day 2
-boxed breakfast at gch craftman’s bar/grill
-took nice TCS bus for rest of day: bus had a restroom, each seat had charging outlets
-stopped at “Urban Light” art exhibit for pics
-academy museum of motion picture on your own basically, no guided tour
-lunch at Fanny’s cafe at museum (on your own too with voucher)
-bus tour around Hollywood, guides told some stories, quickly pointed out sights.
-imagineering - NO IMAGINEERING TOUR as you know now.  did not go inside any buildings except shop at Mickey’s of Glendale. did not ger imagineering lanyards
-walt disney studios — legends plaza, took pics
-shop at the studios store
-Walt disney archives - went inside, tour, saw (and got to hold) some items.
-tour of walt disney studios grounds, went inside the animation building
-drove past the (closed) merry go round / carousel gazebo at Griffith Park
-dinner at Tam Oshanters, sat in walt disney’s booth
-bus back to DL
-got back around 8pm, still had time to squeeze in on own time to use a couple lightning lane passes

Day 3
-early day, met at 6:40am
-went into Disneyland before opening to take pics on main st and castle
-nice tour and talk around castle
-last minute we could NOT go backstage at indiana jones, so we just rode it.
-talk at great moments w lincoln
-got to see Walt’s apartment!
-rode webslingers
-went backstage at radiator springs
-rode radiator springs
-lots of on your time as we finished around lunch, i think 12 or so.  so again we each had fresh 5 new special any ride, anytime passes (except for rise of the resistance)
-farewell dinner ar lamplight lounge outside

Day 4
just starting it today.  basically be on your own as others are leaving, we all still have day 4 of the park hopper and they tell us we have one lightning lane.

Those who were on this trip with my family and me please feel free to add any details or whatever I left out.  And I’ll be happy to answer any questions or give more details or opinions.  (in short I loved it).

thanks!


----------



## sayhello

WaDiWo said:


> potential **SPOILERS** ahead.  Thanks @theMoreDisneytheBetter for giving an update so far, I can add to it as well as we finished Day 3 of the April 10, 2022 socal and disneyland short escape.  This won’t be a full on review (it’s great! let me know if you have specific questions) but to maybe answer some questions and speculation as there has been changes.
> again **SPOILERS** ahead, although every adventure may be different in details.
> 
> day 1
> -met guides at 8am at the lobby of Grand Cali (Dean and Lori are fantastic) to check in and get 4 day park hoppers.
> -Note we got 5 special lightning lane passes each day.  that’s any ride except ROR (any ride, whether they have an actual lightning lane or not) to go on anytime).
> -on your own time basically all day
> -welcome dinner at storyteller cafe
> -tour of Galaxy’s Edge by Imagineer Kirstin Makela (the Art Director of Galaxy’s Edge!).
> -rode smuggler’s run
> 
> day 2
> -boxed breakfast at gch craftman’s bar/grill
> -took nice TCS bus for rest of day: bus had a restroom, each seat had charging outlets
> -stopped at “Urban Light” art exhibit for pics
> -academy museum of motion picture on your own basically, no guided tour
> -lunch at Fanny’s cafe at museum (on your own too with voucher)
> -bus tour around Hollywood, guides told some stories, quickly pointed out sights.
> -imagineering - NO IMAGINEERING TOUR as you know now.  did not go inside any buildings except shop at Mickey’s of Glendale. did not ger imagineering lanyards
> -walt disney studios — legends plaza, took pics
> -shop at the studios store
> -Walt disney archives - went inside, tour, saw (and got to hold) some items.
> -tour of walt disney studios grounds, went inside the animation building
> -drove past the (closed) merry go round / carousel gazebo at Griffith Park
> -dinner at Tam Oshanters, sat in walt disney’s booth
> -bus back to DL
> -got back around 8pm, still had time to squeeze in on own time to use a couple lightning lane passes
> 
> Day 3
> -early day, met at 6:40am
> -went into Disneyland before opening to take pics on main st and castle
> -nice tour and talk around castle
> -last minute we could NOT go backstage at indiana jones, so we just rode it.
> -talk at great moments w lincoln
> -got to see Walt’s apartment!
> -rode webslingers
> -went backstage at radiator springs
> -rode radiator springs
> -lots of on your time as we finished around lunch, i think 12 or so.  so again we each had fresh 5 new special any ride, anytime passes (except for rise of the resistance)
> -farewell dinner ar lamplight lounge outside
> 
> Day 4
> just starting it today.  basically be on your own as others are leaving, we all still have day 4 of the park hopper and they tell us we have one lightning lane.
> 
> Those who were on this trip with my family and me please feel free to add any details or whatever I left out.  And I’ll be happy to answer any questions or give more details or opinions.  (in short I loved it).
> 
> thanks!


Thanks for all the details!  SO glad you enjoyed it and had a good time!  

So did you get to ride ROR at all?

Sayhello


----------



## WaDiWo

sayhello said:


> Thanks for all the details!  SO glad you enjoyed it and had a good time!
> 
> So did you get to ride ROR at all?
> 
> Sayhello


No, we didn’t get a chance too.  We’ve experienced the WDW versions several times though.  I assume it’s the same, but I could be wrong.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

WaDiWo said:


> No, we didn’t get a chance too.  We’ve experienced the WDW versions several times though.  I assume it’s the same, but I could be wrong.


If you can’t ride with the tour you will be given anytime passes to go back and repeat it. Same thing happened with Indy. But as WaDiWo says, if you are familiar with the Florida version it’s (pretty much) the same thing.


----------



## beautifulcity

WaDiWo said:


> No, we didn’t get a chance too.  We’ve experienced the WDW versions several times though.  I assume it’s the same, but I could be wrong.



Related question - with your passes, are you able to load them into the app? I’d be happy to go in and purchase a Lightning Lane return for that ride one of the days to ensure my friend can go on it. I’ve done the WDW version but this would be her first time.

Thank you for all of the detailed info about your trip!!!


----------



## WaDiWo

beautifulcity said:


> Related question - with your passes, are you able to load them into the app? I’d be happy to go in and purchase a Lightning Lane return for that ride one of the days to ensure my friend can go on it. I’ve done the WDW version but this would be her first time.
> 
> Thank you for all of the detailed info about your trip!!!


Yes, they gave us paper tickets the first day but we put them in our app right away.  You almost have to, so you can see and access the “extras” they added (LL’s etc).


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

You shouldn’t have to purchase anything. You will get passes every day that are much better than genie+.


----------



## sayhello

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> You shouldn’t have to purchase anything. You will get passes every day that are much better than genie+.


Not for ROtR, which is what I think they're talking about buying an ILL for.

Sayhello


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

sayhello said:


> Not for ROtR, which is what I think they're talking about buying an ILL for.
> 
> Sayhello


My family was given ILLs for rise specifically.


----------



## beautifulcity

Thanks all!  Ideally we’ll get passes through our ABD but good to know how the ticket loading works so if we need to, we can buy the individual lightning lane for Rise.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Being able to pick up your tickets in the morning is not a guarantee. Our tour started today. We only just received ours at 1:45pm.


----------



## OKW Lover

Are the 4-day tickets able to be extended for a 5th day?  In the past these were not.  Wondering if they have changed this.


----------



## WaDiWo

OKW Lover said:


> Are the 4-day tickets able to be extended for a 5th day?  In the past these were not.  Wondering if they have changed this.


Not sure if this is possible but i didnt ask.  We extended our vacation by a couple of days so i bought separate park hoppers to use after the tour was over.


----------



## beautifulcity

Happy travel day for those going on this first longer Southern California trip leaving today!! I’m going on the next one leaving May 15th so I’m very excited for this one to go off - that means mine will happen too.


----------



## Doclove

beautifulcity said:


> Happy travel day for those going on this first longer Southern California trip leaving today!! I’m going on the next one leaving May 15th so I’m very excited for this one to go off - that means mine will happen too.


I am currently in the airport waiting to board my flight to california. Trip already started bad with a 5 hour delay, but hoping it gets better. I’ll report back how this adventure goes.


----------



## sayhello

OKW Lover said:


> Are the 4-day tickets able to be extended for a 5th day?  In the past these were not.  Wondering if they have changed this.


This is the wording in the FAQ on the ABD website for the Southern CA Escape (bolding mine):

"You will receive a 4-Day Park Hopper Ticket. This ticket entitles Guests admittance to both Disneyland Resort theme parks over 4 days, including visits to both theme parks on the same day. This ticket will expire at the end of the day on your departure day and *is not upgradable or transferable*."

Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

sayhello said:


> This ticket will expire at the end of the day on your departure day and *is not upgradable or transferable*."


Thanks Tobi.  This has always frustrated me about this trip.  I'm sure others would love to extend their stay by a day or so and being able to do that for only the add-on price rather than having to buy a full-price 1-day ticket is a significant $ difference.


----------



## sayhello

OKW Lover said:


> Thanks Tobi.  This has always frustrated me about this trip.  I'm sure others would love to extend their stay by a day or so and being able to do that for only the add-on price rather than having to buy a full-price 1-day ticket is a significant $ difference.


Jeff, I can totally imagine it would be a world of difference.  I have never understood why they don't allow that.

Sayhello


----------



## Candycane83

OKW Lover said:


> Thanks Tobi.  This has always frustrated me about this trip.  I'm sure others would love to extend their stay by a day or so and being able to do that for only the add-on price rather than having to buy a full-price 1-day ticket is a significant $ difference.


Aww I was hoping for the same… sucks since the price difference is large.


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> Jeff, I can totally imagine it would be a world of difference.  I have never understood why they don't allow that.
> 
> Sayhello


I assumed it was coded as a special convention/tour ticket and they didn't want to argue with folks about the price of an added day being higher than a normal ticket, or wanting to add on more than one day even though longer tickets don't exist.


----------



## jimmymc

AquaDame said:


> I assumed it was coded as a special convention/tour ticket and they didn't want to argue with folks about the price of an added day being higher than a normal ticket, or wanting to add on more than one day even though longer tickets don't exist.


I think this is the case. The way Disney works internally is that ABD has to buy large quantities of tickets from Disneyland for the specific dates of the adventure. ABD gets them at a discount over the public price, so they can't be altered or used on different days.


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> I assumed it was coded as a special convention/tour ticket and they didn't want to argue with folks about the price of an added day being higher than a normal ticket, or wanting to add on more than one day even though longer tickets don't exist.





jimmymc said:


> I think this is the case. The way Disney works internally is that ABD has to buy large quantities of tickets from Disneyland for the specific dates of the adventure. ABD gets them at a discount over the public price, so they can't be altered or used on different days.


Thanks for the insights, both of you.  That makes sense.

Sayhello


----------



## jimmymc

sayhello said:


> Thanks for the insights, both of you.  That makes sense.
> 
> Sayhello


Following up, for me to add an extra day of park hopping is currently over $200, so if anyone is able to get discounted tickets or finds a way to extend it please let me know.


----------



## irlapes

jimmymc said:


> I think this is the case. The way Disney works internally is that ABD has to buy large quantities of tickets from Disneyland for the specific dates of the adventure. ABD gets them at a discount over the public price, so they can't be altered or used on different days.


But I guess if you extend the trip with ABD they would give you longer passes right?


----------



## OKW Lover

irlapes said:


> But I guess if you extend the trip with ABD they would give you longer passes right?


I don't believe that's the case.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

If you don’t go into the parks on the evening of the studio tour day you can use that park ticket later on, no?


----------



## OKW Lover

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> If you don’t go into the parks on the evening of the studio tour day you can use that park ticket later on, no?


Good question.  In the past this was not possible as the tickets expired on the last day of the ABD.


----------



## jimmymc

irlapes said:


> But I guess if you extend the trip with ABD they would give you longer passes right?


Normally no, the ticket is only good for the last 4 days of the trip and they can't give you a longer one.


----------



## sayhello

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> If you don’t go into the parks on the evening of the studio tour day you can use that park ticket later on, no?


I believe the passes actually have an expiration date on them, not "4 days after first use".

Sayhello


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

sayhello said:


> I believe the passes actually have an expiration date on them, not "4 days after first use".
> 
> Sayhello


Correct, but not immediate. That’s why I thought that if someone wants to add an extra day on the end that they could just not go in one tour day and then use it later. The bigger issue is if you wanted to fly out early.


----------



## AquaDame

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Correct, but not immediate. That’s why I thought that if someone wants to add an extra day on the end that they could just not go in one tour day and then use it later. The bigger issue is if you wanted to fly out early.


I'm not sure what you're getting at... when we were on the tour in 2018 our tickets said they expired on the last day of our tour. I wouldn't be able to go in on June 2nd if my ticket expires on June 1st no matter how many days I actually used it. You also can't add on to the beginning as you do not get your tickets until the first day of the tour.

Edit: my tickets from the tour were exactly where I thought they were so I've added a pic showing you cannot alter them:


----------



## BBH

I was on the short Escape 4/14-4/17 my ticket was only valid for those dates.
Printed on the tickets: Valid from 4/14/22-4/17/22, Not Refundable, Not Upgradeable


----------



## BBH

Does anyone have a customer service e-mail for Adventures by Disney?  I could only find a phone number on their website.


----------



## AquaDame

BBH said:


> Does anyone have a customer service e-mail for Adventures by Disney?  I could only find a phone number on their website.



You could try ABD.Guest.Communications@AdventuresbyDisney.com - I've received emails from that address.


----------



## WaDiWo

irlapes said:


> But I guess if you extend the trip with ABD they would give you longer passes right?


i extended with my travel agent (dreams unlimited travel of the disboards) and i had to buy a separate 2 day park hopper.


----------



## WaDiWo

BBH said:


> I was on the short Escape 4/14-4/17 my ticket was only valid for those dates.
> Printed on the tickets: Valid from 4/14/22-4/17/22, Not Refundable, Not Upgradeable


Hi, how was your escape? i was on the one right before yours (4/10-4/13) and it was amazing.  Just curious who was your Imagineer who toured you around Disneyland?


----------



## BBH

WaDiWo said:


> Hi, how was your escape? i was on the one right before yours (4/10-4/13) and it was amazing.  Just curious who was your Imagineer who toured you around Disneyland?


Overall we had a really good time. The trip did get off to a bumpy start. There was a miscommunication where no one was waiting to pick us up at that airport.  Then there was a problem with getting the tickets, no one got them until the afternoon on the first day. I didn't get mine until 2:30.  Everyone had come in early or the night before to spend time in the parks so that was disappointing.  I can't remember the name of the Imagineer, he was younger though. That was fun walking around Galaxy's Edge. Our guides Danny and Michael were amazing. This was my first Adventures by Disney trip and based on the service you get from the guides I would consider doing another one in the future.


----------



## sayhello

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Correct, but not immediate. That’s why I thought that if someone wants to add an extra day on the end that they could just not go in one tour day and then use it later. The bigger issue is if you wanted to fly out early.


I'm not sure what this means.  The ticket has an *actual expiration date* on it.  If the last date of your ABD is June 5, 2022, the pass will have an expiration date of June 5, 2022 stamped on it when you get it.  Not something added on once you enter the park.  If you skip June 2nd, your pass is still going to expire on the date stamped on it:  June 5th.

Sayhello


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

sayhello said:


> I'm not sure what this means.  The ticket has an *actual expiration date* on it.  If the last date of your ABD is June 5, 2022, the pass will have an expiration date of June 5, 2022 stamped on it when you get it.  Not something added on once you enter the park.  If you skip June 2nd, your pass is still going to expire on the date stamped on it:  June 5th.
> 
> Sayhello


Never mind then. I must have misremembered how the tickets looked. We had a few to juggle and some definitely had later expirations.


----------



## beautifulcity

For those that have recently completed trips - when did you get your pins or lanyard or whatever you were sent ahead of time that I’ve seen referenced in this thread previously? I leave 3 weeks from tomorrow and am curious what I’m getting and when it will arrive!


----------



## Distriv

beautifulcity said:


> For those that have recently completed trips - when did you get your pins or lanyard or whatever you were sent ahead of time that I’ve seen referenced in this thread previously? I leave 3 weeks from tomorrow and am curious what I’m getting and when it will arrive!


I've been wondering the same thing.  I'm a little under a month away and haven't gotten an itinerary or anything shipped to me.


----------



## beautifulcity

Distriv said:


> I've been wondering the same thing.  I'm a little under a month away and haven't gotten an itinerary or anything shipped to me.


I haven’t received anything yet but I did just get a text from my friend I’m going on the ABD with - she received something today!  We’re leaving on 5/15, so just over 2.5 weeks away.


----------



## beautifulcity

Received a welcome package with some luggage related things on Tuesday (about an hour after my last post), and received my pins today!!

For those that have completed trips these last few weeks - when did you get your adventure handbook pdf? My TA thinks we’ll get it the first day of the adventure but wanted to check with you all.


----------



## cddrewski

beautifulcity said:


> Received a welcome package with some luggage related things on Tuesday (about an hour after my last post), and received my pins today!!
> 
> For those that have completed trips these last few weeks - when did you get your adventure handbook pdf? My TA thinks we’ll get it the first day of the adventure but wanted to check with you all.


My trip isn’t until 5/22, but I received the Adventure Handbook via email this morning.


----------



## beautifulcity

cddrewski said:


> My trip isn’t until 5/22, but I received the Adventure Handbook via email this morning.



Oh! Interesting ok. Since I booked through the TA, ABD has been sending emails to her and she forwards to me. I wonder if she missed that. 

I know wait times are ridic but maybe I’ll try to call ABD directly tomorrow.


----------



## Distriv

beautifulcity said:


> Oh! Interesting ok. Since I booked through the TA, ABD has been sending emails to her and she forwards to me. I wonder if she missed that.
> 
> I know wait times are ridic but maybe I’ll try to call ABD directly tomorrow.


I booked through a travel agent as well and my handbook was emailed directly to me.  I haven't gotten any of the physical welcome package yet though.


----------



## jimmymc

Any more recent trip reports? What did you do on the normal Studios and Imagineering day?


----------



## lcborn2run

Going on the 5/29 trip and my package arrived today


----------



## beautifulcity

Leaving Sunday morning!! I’m so absolutely excited. We received the last piece of the puzzle last night - the COVID liability waiver and the info on providing our vax info to Anvil.  I had to call Anvil with a question and I cannot speak more highly about their customer service - I got someone immediately and it was one of the friendliest and most helpful customer service calls I’ve ever made. So helpful!


----------



## stout

We are doing this tour at the beginning of June.  We still need to book flights.  We have to fly in on day 1 of the tour and out on the last day of the tour if we want transportation, correct?  We would like to spend time at DL on the last day of the tour…is there a time that they stop transport or would they still take us to the airport if the flight was around 7pm?  Thank you!


----------



## OKW Lover

stout said:


> We have to fly in on day 1 of the tour and out on the last day of the tour if we want transportation, correct?


If you were to book pre-nights through ABD they would transport you from the airport (LAX) to the hotel whichever day you arrive.  If you book pre-nights on your own, then its up to you to get to the hotel on the day the ABD starts.


stout said:


> We would like to spend time at DL on the last day of the tour…is there a time that they stop transport or would they still take us to the airport if the flight was around 7pm?


Transport from DL to the airport is by individuals.  You'll be assigned a pickup time based on your flight time.  Yes, you can make a 7 pm flight that day.  I'm guessing they would pick you up at 3-4 pm.  You would leave your luggage with bell services that morning to hold it until you come back from the park to go to the airport.


----------



## Distriv

Quick question for the "on your own" night in Hollywood (day 2).  Is a 6:30 PM dinner reservation late enough to be done the afternoon activity?  There's a restaurant about a 15 minute walk from the hotel that I was able to get a table at and I wanted to be sure the timing was good.


----------



## Steven G

Distriv said:


> Quick question for the "on your own" night in Hollywood (day 2).  Is a 6:30 PM dinner reservation late enough to be done the afternoon activity?  There's a restaurant about a 15 minute walk from the hotel that I was able to get a table at and I wanted to be sure the timing was good.


In my experience, it is difficult to schedule any dining reservations (inside or outside the DLR) during the tour, because the schedule, although planned, is not guaranteed to run exactly as planned.  For example, if a part of the backstage tour cannot operate at the planned time (for various reasons), they may move it to a different time, or replace it with something else.  

However, if you DO schedule something, just let your tour guides know (preferably the night before, or that morning), and they will do their BEST to accommodate your dining reservation.  You may miss something, you may not.

The only time I distinctly remember having a large chunk of time on our own was when we visited Star Wars Galaxy's Edge (it had just opened a couple weeks earlier), and they gave us a long time on our own  there.

Also, so you know, even though they call it "on your own" time, most of the time they still schedule something fun that you can do with them (optionally).  For example, in hollywood, they told us we can meet them in Ghiradelli's for ice cream.  On another tour (I've been on the tour twice), they instead invited us to go with them to the Wax Museum, which was optional.


----------



## OKW Lover

Steven G said:


> Also, so you know, even though they call it "on your own" time, most of the time they still schedule something fun that you can do with them (optionally). For example, in hollywood, they told us we can meet them in Ghiradelli's for ice cream. On another tour (I've been on the tour twice), they instead invited us to go with them to the Wax Museum, which was optional.


Good points!  Also, its not uncommon at all for you to strike up a friendship with some other adventurers and want to go somewhere with them too.


----------



## emilymad

For anyone who has traveled recently, do they include any VIP viewing for the nighttime shows now that they are back?


----------



## Steven G

emilymad said:


> For anyone who has traveled recently, do they include any VIP viewing for the nighttime shows now that they are back?



Please note that the "VIP" viewing is not standard VIP seating.  I.e. you may not get actual chairs/benches like you do for a standard VIP tour.

What usually happens is that the ABD group gets a roped off area separate from normal VIP groups, with just either standing or sitting on the ground (parades, fireworks, WOC, Fantasmic, etc.).

In reference to your question:
I do not know, but I assume if they did have it, it would be similar to what I described in the past.  I have to assume they do, because it's in the itinerary.


----------



## jimmymc

beautifulcity said:


> Leaving Sunday morning!! I’m so absolutely excited. We received the last piece of the puzzle last night - the COVID liability waiver and the info on providing our vax info to Anvil.  I had to call Anvil with a question and I cannot speak more highly about their customer service - I got someone immediately and it was one of the friendliest and most helpful customer service calls I’ve ever made. So helpful!



How was it?

Specifically, how was day 3, with the Studios, Academy museum, and Imagineer tour?


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

I was just speaking to a Vacationista regarding our trip next September. We have the 5 night version booked. He told me he doesn't foresee the Imagineering tour not being included by then because not all of Imagineering is moving to FL and because the Glendale building is historic/iconic. He told me that they're just starting to include that stop back in their tours and he thinks it'll be there to stay. I asked if that stop were to be dropped from the itinerary if we would be allowed to make changes to our adventure and he said that if it's before final payment is due, we are allowed to change one time regardless (I didn't know that!).

He also gave me quotes for staying at Lowes the night before and the GC the night after the adventure: $338 and $618 respectively. I was a little surprised because the D23 rate at the GC this september is $580 after taxes, I thought ABD would get an even better rate but I guess not! Not too far off, though.


----------



## stout

We leave on June 5.  Imagineering and WOC viewing are not included in our Adventure Handbook.  They also replaced the Storybook Cafe breakfast with Pym’s Test Kitchen.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

stout said:


> We leave on June 5.  Imagineering and WOC viewing are not included in our Adventure Handbook.  They also replaced the Storybook Cafe breakfast with Pym’s Test Kitchen.


So what do they have instead of Imagineering? Still the academy museum?


----------



## stout

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> So what do they have instead of Imagineering? Still the academy museum?


Yes, still the Academy Museum.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that we get to go inside the Studio buildings and Archives.


----------



## emilymad

I can understand Imagineering but WOC seems like easy to include when it is on the website still.


----------



## Doingitagain

stout said:


> We leave on June 5.  Imagineering and WOC viewing are not included in our Adventure Handbook.  They also replaced the Storybook Cafe breakfast with Pym’s Test Kitchen.


Pym Test Kitchen?  Isn't that a quick service (albeit themed and unique) and Storytellers Cafe a character breakfast?


----------



## jimmymc

Doingitagain said:


> Pym Test Kitchen?  Isn't that a quick service (albeit themed and unique) and Storytellers Cafe a character breakfast?


That is correct, unless they have something special for the trip. Maybe some Marvel characters.


----------



## jimmymc

stout said:


> We leave on June 5.  Imagineering and WOC viewing are not included in our Adventure Handbook.  They also replaced the Storybook Cafe breakfast with Pym’s Test Kitchen.


What is scheduled for the last night, when WOC usually happens?


----------



## stout

Here is what it says for the last afternoon/evening.  Yeah, I’m not excited about breakfast at Pym Test Kitchen, especially as we have a gluten restriction in our family (options for GF are very little).

Lunch and Afternoon On Your Own at the Disneyland Resort​​Spend the rest of your afternoon on your own, enjoying more of the exciting activities at both Parks.

Farewell Dinner​​Bask in the memories of your Southern California experience as you enjoy a special farewell dinner at the Disneyland Resort, exclusively for you and your newfound friends!


----------



## jimmymc

stout said:


> Here is what it says for the last afternoon/evening.  Yeah, I’m not excited about breakfast at Pym Test Kitchen, especially as we have a gluten restriction in our family (options for GF are very little).
> 
> Lunch and Afternoon On Your Own at the Disneyland Resort​​Spend the rest of your afternoon on your own, enjoying more of the exciting activities at both Parks.
> 
> Farewell Dinner​​Bask in the memories of your Southern California experience as you enjoy a special farewell dinner at the Disneyland Resort, exclusively for you and your newfound friends!



Thank you. I hope they still offer Genie+ seating, even if it isn't as a group.


----------



## stout

OMG!!!!  Just received this!!!!  I am now officially thrilled…this was the whole reason we booked this tour!!!


The Walt Disney Imagineering Tour on the Glendale campus has re-opened and is now added back to the itinerary.

Day 3 is back to the original itinerary (Walt Disney Studio Lot visit/tour, Disney Archives, lunch at Studio Commissary, WDI Glendale tour, and Mickey’s of Glendale), welcome to Disneyland with check-in at the Grand Californian Hotel, and dinner at one of Disneyland Resort’s restaurants (Storyteller’s Café).


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

stout said:


> OMG!!!!  Just received this!!!!  I am now officially thrilled…this was the whole reason we booked this tour!!!
> 
> 
> The Walt Disney Imagineering Tour on the Glendale campus has re-opened and is now added back to the itinerary.
> 
> Day 3 is back to the original itinerary (Walt Disney Studio Lot visit/tour, Disney Archives, lunch at Studio Commissary, WDI Glendale tour, and Mickey’s of Glendale), welcome to Disneyland with check-in at the Grand Californian Hotel, and dinner at one of Disneyland Resort’s restaurants (Storyteller’s Café).


I am so happy for you!!!! What a sigh of relief! And this bodes well for the rest of us with tours later on :-D


----------



## jimmymc

stout said:


> OMG!!!!  Just received this!!!!  I am now officially thrilled…this was the whole reason we booked this tour!!!
> 
> 
> The Walt Disney Imagineering Tour on the Glendale campus has re-opened and is now added back to the itinerary.
> 
> Day 3 is back to the original itinerary (Walt Disney Studio Lot visit/tour, Disney Archives, lunch at Studio Commissary, WDI Glendale tour, and Mickey’s of Glendale), welcome to Disneyland with check-in at the Grand Californian Hotel, and dinner at one of Disneyland Resort’s restaurants (Storyteller’s Café).


Woohoo! This is about half my reason for the tour, with going backstage at Disneyland and DCA the other half.


----------



## Candycane83

Just a question, do they have viewing for the main street electrical parade or fantasmic? I can’t find any dining packages for the 2 days we are staying after so was wondering how much I should hunt these spots down


----------



## emilymad

Do you need to make park reservations?  I assume not for the days with ABD but what about for the last day?


----------



## Distriv

Candycane83 said:


> Just a question, do they have viewing for the main street electrical parade or fantasmic? I can’t find any dining packages for the 2 days we are staying after so was wondering how much I should hunt these spots down


I just finished the trip on Friday.  After our arrival dinner we were all invited to a VIP viewing area for Main Street Electrical Light Parade.  I'm not sure about Fantasmic since it wasn't re-opened yet.


----------



## Candycane83

That’s great to hear! I hope they do that for us!


----------



## cddrewski

emilymad said:


> Do you need to make park reservations?  I assume not for the days with ABD but what about for the last day?


They handled park reservations for everyday included in the ticket.  If you buy any additional tickets, you will need to make the reservation.


----------



## RN2003AZ

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> So what do they have instead of Imagineering? Still the academy museum?


There was an email that went out post handbook that said Imagineering has been added back in. If you did not receive that please contact AbD. I have clients going on that same trip and we both received this email.
Sorry… I hit respond and then realized this has been answered.


----------



## disneyworldsk

I see kevin just posted on twitter there will be a 2023 backstage dis tour. thinking of going. july or oct options. never been on any dis abd or any abd at all. been to disneyland a few times.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneyworldsk said:


> I see kevin just posted on twitter there will be a 2023 backstage dis tour. thinking of going. july or oct options. never been on any dis abd or any abd at all. been to disneyland a few times.


We've enjoyed that ABD trip 5 times now.  You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

OKW Lover said:


> We've enjoyed that ABD trip 5 times now.  You can't go wrong with it.


Wow! We're booked already for September (will be our first ABD!) but could possibly change to the July or October bookings to join the Dis podcast group. But is there a difference in the itinerary or benefits? It's a little more expensive.


----------



## OKW Lover

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Wow! We're booked already for September (will be our first ABD!) but could possibly change to the July or October bookings to join the Dis podcast group. But is there a difference in the itinerary or benefits? It's a little more expensive.


Yes, the DIS ones are customized by Kevin.  He gets them to include some special touches and to leave out things that aren't so interesting.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

OKW Lover said:


> Yes, the DIS ones are customized by Kevin.  He gets them to include some special touches and to leave out things that aren't so interesting.


Hm. I wonder what I should do now. I haven't been to any so I'm not looking for something new in the itinerary. But it would be cool to get special touches that the regular tours don't get


----------



## Distriv

disneyworldsk said:


> I see kevin just posted on twitter there will be a 2023 backstage dis tour. thinking of going. july or oct options. never been on any dis abd or any abd at all. been to disneyland a few times.


I got back from the Hollywood/Disneyland trip on Saturday and haven't had time to write up a trip report yet.  It was absolutely incredible.  The posted itinerary doesn't do justice to how amazing it was.  The guides and fellow adventurers made it such a memorable trip.


----------



## jimmymc

disneyworldsk said:


> I see kevin just posted on twitter there will be a 2023 backstage dis tour. thinking of going. july or oct options. never been on any dis abd or any abd at all. been to disneyland a few times.


My first one is the July 2022 trip, and with everything I've heard it's a Disney fan's dream. Great if you're interested in backstage areas.


----------



## Candycane83

Wanted to ask what time does the adventure end on day 2… it says on your own for dinner and I had a dinner reservation in mind. I know tour times are not set and it might run late. Also aware there’s a surprise that afternoon. Just wanted an estimate what time it would be reasonable to make the reservation… 630? 7? We can always warn the guide we’ll leave by a certain time i think.


----------



## Distriv

Candycane83 said:


> Wanted to ask what time does the adventure end on day 2… it says on your own for dinner and I had a dinner reservation in mind. I know tour times are not set and it might run late. Also aware there’s a surprise that afternoon. Just wanted an estimate what time it would be reasonable to make the reservation… 630? 7? We can always warn the guide we’ll leave by a certain time i think.


The actual listed activities for the day were done around 4:30 but the guides invited everyone for a special add-on outing that was about another hour.  We had people in our group that had 6:30/7 PM reservations near the hotel and they were fine.


----------



## Candycane83

Distriv said:


> The actual listed activities for the day were done around 4:30 but the guides invited everyone for a special add-on outing that was about another hour.  We had people in our group that had 6:30/7 PM reservations near the hotel and they were fine.


Thanks a lot! I’ll switch it to 7 to be safe.


----------



## Doingitagain

Distriv said:


> The actual listed activities for the day were done around 4:30 but the guides invited everyone for a special add-on outing that was about another hour.  We had people in our group that had 6:30/7 PM reservations near the hotel and they were fine.


our body clock will be hours ahead of this time it will be late eating on our bodies. Is there somewhere quick around the hotel or that doesn’t require reservations so we can see how we feel?


----------



## stout

There are a ton of places to eat around the  Loews.  There is also a very walkable Target, so last night we did cheese, crackers, berries, and snacks between a dip in the pool and a movie.  It was perfect!  There are mini fridges in the room at the Loews and microwaves by the ice machines.  We are a family with a couple food allergies, and were perfectly fine.


----------



## Distriv

Doingitagain said:


> our body clock will be hours ahead of this time it will be late eating on our bodies. Is there somewhere quick around the hotel or that doesn’t require reservations so we can see how we feel?


Definitely.  The hotel is part of the Ovation complex (https://www.ovationhollywood.com/) which is a big retail/dinning/entertainment thing.  There's also a bunch of places close by (including an In-and-Out that our guides pointed out).


----------



## Doingitagain

Does it make sense to get a photo package at Disneyland?


----------



## Distriv

Doingitagain said:


> Does it make sense to get a photo package at Disneyland?


You get PhotoPass with the tickets ABD provides.  I never actually used a PhotoPass photographer because our guides took 1400(!) photos of the group.


----------



## stout

For anyone on the fence about this tour…it is magical.  Today was our Studios and Imagineering day…this was the whole reason we booked this tour.  In and of itself, had we just visited those places, it would have been magical, but we had a very special visitor at lunch today…and I have to say…a high level executive who dines at the commissary and chats with those around him with ease…that is the company that I feel Walt would have wanted.


----------



## OKW Lover

stout said:


> For anyone on the fence about this tour…it is magical. Today was our Studios and Imagineering day


That really is a great day on this tour.  Often referred to as the tentpole of the whole ABD.


----------



## Distriv

stout said:


> For anyone on the fence about this tour…it is magical.  Today was our Studios and Imagineering day…this was the whole reason we booked this tour.  In and of itself, had we just visited those places, it would have been magical, but we had a very special visitor at lunch today…and I have to say…a high level executive who dines at the commissary and chats with those around him with ease…that is the company that I feel Walt would have wanted.


I've tried to explain to family and friends how amazing the trip was but I don't even have the words for it.  It's not just the listed itinerary it's moments like this one that make it unforgettable.


----------



## jimmymc

stout said:


> For anyone on the fence about this tour…it is magical.  Today was our Studios and Imagineering day…this was the whole reason we booked this tour.  In and of itself, had we just visited those places, it would have been magical, but we had a very special visitor at lunch today…and I have to say…a high level executive who dines at the commissary and chats with those around him with ease…that is the company that I feel Walt would have wanted.


Perfect, I can't wait for next month.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

stout said:


> For anyone on the fence about this tour…it is magical.  Today was our Studios and Imagineering day…this was the whole reason we booked this tour.  In and of itself, had we just visited those places, it would have been magical, but we had a very special visitor at lunch today…and I have to say…a high level executive who dines at the commissary and chats with those around him with ease…that is the company that I feel Walt would have wanted.


Oh wow, how nice!!! I wish you could say who it was but understand that it might set expectations for people reading the post.

I can't wait until our trip in Sep 2023!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

stout said:


> that is the company that I feel Walt would have wanted.


Also:


----------



## Distriv

For other users who went on this trip recently, how long after getting back did it take for you to get your 1st trip pin in the mail?  Mine ended about two weeks ago and I still haven't received it.


----------



## sayhello

Distriv said:


> For other users who went on this trip recently, how long after getting back did it take for you to get your 1st trip pin in the mail?  Mine ended about two weeks ago and I still haven't received it.


Do you mean the trip daily pins or the pin saying you've taken 1 trip?  To my knowledge there is no "1st trip pin".  You start getting them with your second trip.   I've taken 11 ABD's, and only got 2 - 11.  The card they gave me to display them on only shows 2 - 15.  If that's changed they really need to send everyone 1st trip pins!

If you mean the daily pins, they've started sending them before the trip, so if you didn't get those, you should call ABD.



Sayhello


----------



## Distriv

sayhello said:


> Do you mean the trip daily pins or the pin saying you've taken 1 trip?  To my knowledge there is no "1st trip pin".  You start getting them with your second trip.   I've taken 11 ABD's, and only got 2 - 11.  The card they gave me to display them on only shows 2 - 15.  If that's changed they really need to send everyone 1st trip pins!
> 
> If you mean the daily pins, they've started sending them before the trip, so if you didn't get those, you should call ABD.
> 
> View attachment 675067
> 
> Sayhello


Yeah, I mean a 1st timer pin like those ones.  I thought they existed.  Guess I have to book my 2nd trip....


----------



## jimmymc

Distriv said:


> Yeah, I mean a 1st timer pin like those ones.  I thought they existed.  Guess I have to book my 2nd trip....


Well, if you have to...


----------



## stout

We just finished this tour today.  Our whole family agrees that it was the most amazing trip we have ever taken.  If anyone has specific questions, please pm me and I’ll respond.  I’m not going to do a trip report, as I don’t want to give spoilers to those who may not want them.  Alyssa and Clare were awesome—I hope someday our paths will cross again.


----------



## beautifulcity

Has anyone tried to access the ABD photo site lately? I was on the 5/15-5/20 trip and I was going to spend some time this weekend finishing saving my pictures from our guides, but the site is just loading a white screen - not even a spot to enter the code. Been like this for two days.


----------



## zmom

I thought it was just me and maybe iPad issues. I get the same thing


----------



## sayhello

beautifulcity said:


> Has anyone tried to access the ABD photo site lately? I was on the 5/15-5/20 trip and I was going to spend some time this weekend finishing saving my pictures from our guides, but the site is just loading a white screen - not even a spot to enter the code. Been like this for two days. View attachment 675650


I get the same thing on my PC browser.

Sayhello


----------



## DianaMB333

I'm trying to decide between this AbD SoCal adventure and the DVC member cruise 2023... possibly a solo trip... 

I love the idea of going through the archives and imagineering at the 100th year anniversary (which i assume would be special, right?).. but also enjoying exclusive perks and experiences in the cruise...

Which one would you do? Which one can be considered "unique" or likely not to be available as is again..?

Thanks!


----------



## Mathmagicland

DianaMB333 said:


> I'm trying to decide between this AbD SoCal adventure and the DVC member cruise 2023... possibly a solo trip...
> 
> I love the idea of going through the archives and imagineering at the 100th year anniversary (which i assume would be special, right?).. but also enjoying exclusive perks and experiences in the cruise...
> 
> Which one would you do? Which one can be considered "unique" or likely not to be available as is again..?
> 
> Thanks!


Pick this SoCal AbD!   The DVC member cruises happen every year, and after a couple of them, there is a “sameness” to certain aspects.  Archives & Imagineering during the 100th anniversary will only happen during one year.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

DianaMB333 said:


> I'm trying to decide between this AbD SoCal adventure and the DVC member cruise 2023... possibly a solo trip...
> 
> I love the idea of going through the archives and imagineering at the 100th year anniversary (which i assume would be special, right?).. but also enjoying exclusive perks and experiences in the cruise...
> 
> Which one would you do? Which one can be considered "unique" or likely not to be available as is again..?
> 
> Thanks!


I chose the ABD trip. Same week as the DVC members cruise. Come on the adventure with me!


----------



## DianaMB333

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> I chose the ABD trip. Same week as the DVC members cruise. Come on the adventure with me!


Sept? The 100th anniversary is not Oct 23 to Oct 24? .. am I dreaming of something big?


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

DianaMB333 said:


> Sept? The 100th anniversary is not Oct 23 to Oct 24? .. am I dreaming of something big?


Right, DH and I are going September 2023 - happens to be the same week as the DVC Cruise (which we wanted to do also but decided to leave for 2024). Disney is kicking off the 100th anniversary this Sep during D23 Expo, and I think it goes through all of 2023. I wasn't thinking of the specific date of the anniversary... so it's October? Maybe there would be something extra special, I don't know! If you go in October, we can compare notes


----------



## Marthasor

For anyone who has done this trip recently, could you share which rides you went on and/or if you received LL access to any of the rides?  We are going to do one day at DL/DCA on our own and I want to make sure we cover whatever we will not do on the tour.  Thank you for any information you may have.


----------



## jimmymc

Marthasor said:


> For anyone who has done this trip recently, could you share which rides you went on and/or if you received LL access to any of the rides?  We are going to do one day at DL/DCA on our own and I want to make sure we cover whatever we will not do on the tour.  Thank you for any information you may have.


From another poster, you get 5 passes on each full day in the park and 1 on your departure day. Not sure about when you first arrive.


----------



## Marthasor

jimmymc said:


> From another poster, you get 5 passes on each full day in the park and 1 on your departure day. Not sure about when you first arrive.



Thank you so much!


----------



## studmonvich

Do you get a room with a special view or is it just the standard room? Like the view of Downtown Disney, Woods Courtyard, Pool View, etc.


----------



## stout

One FP on the first night for Haunted Mansion, plus one of your choice, then special viewing spot for MSEP.  Had connecting rooms, overlooking the lobby and pool view (very noisy).


----------



## OKW Lover

studmonvich said:


> Do you get a room with a special view or is it just the standard room? Like the view of Downtown Disney, Woods Courtyard, Pool View, etc.


We've done this ABD several times and the room assignments follow no specific pattern.


----------



## Candycane83

stout said:


> One FP on the first night for Haunted Mansion, plus one of your choice, then special viewing spot for MSEP.  Had connecting rooms, overlooking the lobby and pool view (very noisy).


I wonder if this is still true for viewing spots now that fantasmic is open.


----------



## OKW Lover

Candycane83 said:


> I wonder if this is still true for viewing spots now that fantasmic is open.


I would suspect it will.  Its been a feature of this trip in the past.


----------



## DianaMB333

OKW Lover said:


> We've done this ABD several times and the room assignments follow no specific pattern.


Hi.. is the same itinerary or should I look up for changes? based on the dates?.. thanks!


----------



## sayhello

DianaMB333 said:


> Hi.. is the same itinerary or should I look up for changes? based on the dates?.. thanks!


If your specific departure has a change (ie, it's not a general change for all departures), it won't be on the website.  ABD will contact you with those changes.

Sayhello


----------



## stout

Candycane83 said:


> I wonder if this is still true for viewing spots now that fantasmic is open.


Yes, for us Fantasmic was offered on the second night of the tour (optional during the on your own time), but we had Napa Rose ressies instead so did not see it,…first night was MSEP/fireworks, third night was WOC.


----------



## Candycane83

stout said:


> Yes, for us Fantasmic was offered on the second night of the tour (optional during the on your own time), but we had Napa Rose ressies instead so did not see it,…first night was MSEP/fireworks, third night was WOC.


Thanks a lot! I hope they do this still, I didn’t see it on the handbook at all and was thinking they may have removed it


----------



## JAM9842

After reading all the great comments we decided to have our TA book this for our family next August! We are so excited


----------



## mlongstaff

stout said:


> We just finished this tour today.  Our whole family agrees that it was the most amazing trip we have ever taken.  If anyone has specific questions, please pm me and I’ll respond.  I’m not going to do a trip report, as I don’t want to give spoilers to those who may not want them.  Alyssa and Clare were awesome—I hope someday our paths will cross again.


We are going in September and I was wondering if I should try to make any lunch / dinner reservations while we are there or should I just play it by ear?


----------



## stout

mlongstaff said:


> We are going in September and I was wondering if I should try to make any lunch / dinner reservations while we are there or should I just play it by ear?



Lunch would be difficult to get good timing.  Dinners would be easier.

That being said, I did make a bunch of lunch and dinner ressie for what I guessed would be good timing and then talked to the guides when we checked into Loews.  We ended up only keeping a Napa Rose ressie, as everything else conflicted with, or was too close in timing to, group activities.  We did quick service for the rest that were not with the group.


----------



## jimmymc

Question for people who have recently went on the trip: Do I need to bring the pins with me? The handbook mentions bringing the lanyard but it doesn't mention the pins.


----------



## stout

jimmymc said:


> Question for people who have recently went on the trip: Do I need to bring the pins with me? The handbook mentions bringing the lanyard but it doesn't mention the pins.


No, pins are not necessary.  Lanyards were in certain areas.


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

We just booked this as our first ABD, for next Spring!  It's our first tour in general.  We have traveled all over Japan, China and Europe DIY though.  DH really wants to see the Jim Henson site and this is the only way.  And, he wants to see Imagineering before it moves to FL.  Booked a pre-night at Loews and it was actually $65 cheaper through ABD vs booking on our own.  Pretty excited.  It is a weird feeling though that there is nothing to plan.  All we have to do is book our airfare and check into trip insurance and that's the extent of our planning.


----------



## Candycane83

OrangeBirdGirl said:


> We just booked this as our first ABD, for next Spring!  It's our first tour in general.  We have traveled all over Japan, China and Europe DIY though.  DH really wants to see the Jim Henson site and this is the only way.  And, he wants to see Imagineering before it moves to FL.  Booked a pre-night at Loews and it was actually $65 cheaper through ABD vs booking on our own.  Pretty excited.  It is a weird feeling though that there is nothing to plan.  All we have to do is book our airfare and check into trip insurance and that's the extent of our planning.


Just wanted to say, I totally get what you mean by it’s weird there’s nothing to plan!  this is our first ABD too and we’re looking to see if this works for my family… well mostly me- ocd planner haha!


----------



## Distriv

Candycane83 said:


> Just wanted to say, I totally get what you mean by it’s weird there’s nothing to plan!  this is our first ABD too and we’re looking to see if this works for my family… well mostly me- ocd planner haha!


I felt exactly the same way.  The day I flew out for the trip I felt like I had forgotten to do everything you normally do for a Disney trip.


----------



## Candycane83

Besides the guides, who else do you tip? Bus driver? What’s recommended?


----------



## WeLoveABD

Candycane83 said:


> Besides the guides, who else do you tip? Bus driver? What’s recommended?


Just the guides during your actual ABD trip-- but, really, consider a tip for anyone who provides exceptional service to you.  ABD says they tip bus drivers, housekeeping, bellhop and the local guides...


----------



## sayhello

WeLoveABD said:


> Just the guides during your actual ABD trip-- but, really, consider a tip for anyone who provides exceptional service to you.  ABD says they tip bus drivers, housekeeping, bellhop and the local guides...


I was told by one of the drivers that ABD tips them *VERY* well!   That's one thing to not worry about.  But you can always tip more if you think they deserve it!



Candycane83 said:


> Besides the guides, who else do you tip? Bus driver? What’s recommended?


Obviously, anyone like servers, etc, for On Your Own activities or meals.

Sayhello


----------



## Candycane83

WeLoveABD said:


> Just the guides during your actual ABD trip-- but, really, consider a tip for anyone who provides exceptional service to you.  ABD says they tip bus drivers, housekeeping, bellhop and the local guides...





sayhello said:


> I was told by one of the drivers that ABD tips them *VERY* well!   That's one thing to not worry about.  But you can always tip more if you think they deserve it!
> 
> Obviously, anyone like servers, etc, for On Your Own activities or meals.
> 
> Sayhello


That’s great!! Thanks a lot! I was looking for envelopes to start prepping my tips!


----------



## DianaMB333

Is there a general guideline for the tips pls? Thanks


----------



## Mathmagicland

DianaMB333 said:


> Is there a general guideline for the tips pls? Thanks


For each adventure, on the Trip Tips and FAQs, there will be an item on gratuities.  For this one - 

https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/north-america/hollywood-disneyland-tour/tips-faqs/

Adventure Guide Gratuities

Gratuities for your Adventure Guides are not included. Based on the quality of service you have received, we suggest the following gratuity guidelines. Please note that this is for each member of your traveling party, per Adventure Guide, per day.

Per Adult/Child/Per Adventure Guide/Per Day—$9 - $11 USD

Example:
For a 6-day adventure, the Adventure Guide gratuity per Guest, per Adventure Guide: $54 - $66 USD.
A family of 4 for a 6-day adventure: $216 - $264 USD per Adventure Guide.
For 2 Adventure Guides, this is a total of $432 - $528 USD.

Gratuities for your Adventure Guides may be paid in U.S dollars, local currency or via PayPal/Venmo. Please check with your Adventure Guides for their preferred method of payment.

All Other Gratuities
Gratuities have been taken care of on your behalf for all services included in the itinerary. There is no need for you to worry about tipping the bellmen, housekeepers, waiters, drivers and local experts.


----------



## emilymad

Sort of an odd question, but I normally travel with a metal water bottle and a case or more of water bottles.  Do I need to do this or will have water for us?  Especially when we are in Disneyland?  I also drink a lot of water overnight.  I was going to get water in Hollywood but then that would mean I have to put it in my suitcase for them to transport for me.  Will that be an issue?


----------



## OKW Lover

The guides always seem to have water available on the bus


----------



## emilymad

OKW Lover said:


> The guides always seem to have water available on the bus



Thanks!  But what about in Disneyland when there is no bus?


----------



## stout

They handed out mini water bottles at Disneyland, but we carried our metal water bottles with us everywhere.


----------



## emilymad

stout said:


> They handed out mini water bottles at Disneyland, but we carried our metal water bottles with us everywhere.



Thanks. We are the same so on the packing list they go.


----------



## Candycane83

For the LL they give you with the tickets, could you use those for RSR and RoR? I’m trying to plan my 2 post days and thought about this haha


----------



## RN2003AZ

Candycane83 said:


> For the LL they give you with the tickets, could you use those for RSR and RoR? I’m trying to plan my 2 post days and thought about this haha


We just got back yesterday… the any use LL are not good on RoR or RSR.


----------



## PennyBianca

Did any of the tours go on ROTR or is it possible to ask the guides about getting on? I’d LOVE to ride it but it wouldn’t be worth the multi hour line with all the other great things at Disneyland.


----------



## RN2003AZ

PennyBianca said:


> Did any of the tours go on ROTR or is it possible to ask the guides about getting on? I’d LOVE to ride it but it wouldn’t be worth the multi hour line with all the other great things at Disneyland.


No… they told us to purchase an ILL. Although I will say the wait time is consistently significantly less than DHS. And ILL available through mid afternoon for purchase. I was truly shocked.


----------



## Candycane83

RN2003AZ said:


> No… they told us to purchase an ILL. Although I will say the wait time is consistently significantly less than DHS. And ILL available through mid afternoon for purchase. I was truly shocked.


That’s really great to hear! How was your trip? Any tips? We’re going to California this Friday but our tour starts the following Sunday still… I feel so under prepared??


----------



## RN2003AZ

Candycane83 said:


> That’s really great to hear! How was your trip? Any tips? We’re going to California this Friday but our tour starts the following Sunday still… I feel so under prepared??


Trip was amazing!
We got there early Saturday morning from the east coast and went to Universal Hollywood for the day. We had booked an extra night at Loews just for consistency. You’ll have the majority of your day Sunday as well. You’ll meet your guides briefly in the morning to check in but then won’t have anything planned until dinner.
I’m not a huge fan of Loews but it’s centrally located to Hollywood Blvd. We did a bus tour and Madam Tussaud’s before hitting the pool for a bit. 
Have fun!


----------



## Candycane83

RN2003AZ said:


> Trip was amazing!
> We got there early Saturday morning from the east coast and went to Universal Hollywood for the day. We had booked an extra night at Loews just for consistency. You’ll have the majority of your day Sunday as well. You’ll meet your guides briefly in the morning to check in but then won’t have anything planned until dinner.
> I’m not a huge fan of Loews but it’s centrally located to Hollywood Blvd. We did a bus tour and Madam Tussaud’s before hitting the pool for a bit.
> Have fun!


That’s great to hear! We’re also from the east coast but in canada haha how was universal Hollywood on a Saturday? We plan the same thing and go that day too!


----------



## RN2003AZ

Candycane83 said:


> That’s great to hear! We’re also from the east coast but in canada haha how was universal Hollywood on a Saturday? We plan the same thing and go that day too!


Universal was busy enough but we did most of what we wanted. Many rides were similar to Orlando so we focused on what was different.


----------



## DianaMB333

RN2003AZ said:


> We just got back yesterday… the any use LL are not good on RoR or RSR.


Great! How was the Imagineering tour?
Would you consider that was worth it? Thanks!


----------



## PennyBianca

RN2003AZ said:


> No… they told us to purchase an ILL. Although I will say the wait time is consistently significantly less than DHS. And ILL available through mid afternoon for purchase. I was truly shocked.


Thank you for the info! I’m glad the ILL was pretty available for ROTR! My dad and I are huge Star Wars fans so we will likely be getting that unless the park is pretty un-crowded when we go. While on the subject of planning ILLs, are there any passes or access to Webslingers or is that another one we should be looking for an ILL for?


----------



## RN2003AZ

DianaMB333 said:


> Great! How was the Imagineering tour?
> Would you consider that was worth it? Thanks!





DianaMB333 said:


> Great! How was the Imagineering tour?
> Would you consider that was worth it? Thanks!


Amazing!
It was 100% worth the money for the trip.


----------



## RN2003AZ

PennyBianca said:


> Thank you for the info! I’m glad the ILL was pretty available for ROTR! My dad and I are huge Star Wars fans so we will likely be getting that unless the park is pretty un-crowded when we go. While on the subject of planning ILLs, are there any passes or access to Webslingers or is that another one we should be looking for an ILL for?


We were taken on WebSlingers as a group!


----------



## PennyBianca

RN2003AZ said:


> We were taken on WebSlingers as a group!


That is awesome, thank you! And yes I can’t WAIT for Imagineering! It’s been a lifelong dream to see it


----------



## Candycane83

Just a question… on the last day of the tour, how do you make a park reservation? Will the guides make it for you or would you be able to enter whichever park?


----------



## RN2003AZ

Candycane83 said:


> Just a question… on the last day of the tour, how do you make a park reservation? Will the guides make it for you or would you be able to enter whichever park?


They automatically loaded LL and reservations. The last day it was made for Disneyland but we were told guest services could change it if we needed to. It worked fine for us, we started there since Pirates had reopened that day and then hopped over to DCA for a few more rides and late lunch before our red eye flight home.


----------



## Candycane83

RN2003AZ said:


> They automatically loaded LL and reservations. The last day it was made for Disneyland but we were told guest services could change it if we needed to. It worked fine for us, we started there since Pirates had reopened that day and then hopped over to DCA for a few more rides and late lunch before our red eye flight home.


Thanks a lot for the info! I wanted to make it for DCA so that’s good to know  did they give any LL on the very last day? Or does the ticket have Genie+?


----------



## RN2003AZ

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info! I wanted to make it for DCA so that’s good to know  did they give any LL on the very last day? Or does the ticket have Genie+?


We purchased Genie+ on the last day and they gave us 1 Lightning Lane.


----------



## Candycane83

RN2003AZ said:


> We purchased Genie+ on the last day and they gave us 1 Lightning Lane.


Thanks again! You’ve been so helpful!! Really appreciate it! I don’t know why I keep on thinking about these last min questions now! Haha! I haven’t gotten any of my boxes yet and I’m leaving tomorrow…


----------



## RN2003AZ

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks again! You’ve been so helpful!! Really appreciate it! I don’t know why I keep on thinking about these last min questions now! Haha! I haven’t gotten any of my boxes yet and I’m leaving tomorrow…


Super weird you haven’t received them. Ours came a couple weeks prior. You need the luggage tags they send for transfer day. Your guides should have extras. Have fun!


----------



## Candycane83

RN2003AZ said:


> Super weird you haven’t received them. Ours came a couple weeks prior. You need the luggage tags they send for transfer day. Your guides should have extras. Have fun!


Yeah not sure if it’s cos I’m in Canada but nothing yet. My travel agent already did warn them I’m leaving a week early but they couldn’t send the boxes earlier.


----------



## Steven G

I signed up for the podcast tour next year in July.  This would be my THIRD backstage magic tour (first podcast version).


----------



## DianaMB333

Steven G said:


> I signed up for the podcast tour next year in July.  This would be my THIRD backstage magic tour (first podcast version).


Sorry , basic question.. what is the difference?


----------



## Steven G

Kevin Klose and his team get to make changes to the itinerary (and Disney can/does as well).  Plus you get to go with some of the podcast crew.
There have been youtube videos in the past that talk about it over the years (it's been going on for a while).


----------



## Steven G

Honestly, if I could ask for anything, it would be to skip the Hollywood day (except for Muppet Studios), and have an entire day at Imagineering, and more time as well at the Studios/Archive.

I.e.
First day now:  Hollywood Tour, Muppet Studios 
Replace with:  Muppet Studios, Disney Studios/Archive
Lunch could still be at that O'Shanter place

Second day now:  Studios/Archive, Imagineering, ride to and experience Disneyland.
Replace with:  Imagineering, get to Disneyland later.

Rest of tour, same as before

The hollywood tour is mostly not that exciting, or doing things that anyone can do, and it takes up a bunch of time too.


----------



## amgallarza

Does anyone have a preference in regard to length/adventure? Like is a shorter experience better than the longer one because you get more out of the shorter one?


----------



## sayhello

amgallarza said:


> Does anyone have a preference in regard to length/adventure? Like is a shorter experience better than the longer one because you get more out of the shorter one?


Do you mean the Disneyland Resort and Southern California Adventure vs the Disneyland Resort and Southern California Escape?   Or longer ABDs vs shorter ones in general.

If you mean the Southern California trips, it's really not a case of "getting more" out of the shorter one.  The shorter one (the Escape) does less because it's shorter.   The Escape stays only at the Grand Californian, so there's more travel time the 2nd day, getting to the Disney Studios & Archives and back to Disneyland Resort.  Then you don't do any of the other Hollywood area activities that the longer one does (the tour of Hollywood, the visit to Jim Henson Studios & Disney Imagineering).  And you only get one full day at the Disneyland Resort, visiting both Disneyland Park and California Adventure on the same day, so less time in each.

The longer Adventure only travels from Hollywood to Disneyland Resort one way, so less travel time.  And it includes all the stuff the Escape includes, plus the tour of Hollywood, the visit to Jim Henson Studios & Disney Imagineering.   And you spend one full day at Disneyland Park (including reserved viewing for the afternoon parade and that evening’s Fireworks display) and one full day at California Adventure (including VIP viewing of World of Color).  So more time in each park.

So it just depends on what's important to you, how much time you have, how much money you have to spend, etc.

Sayhello


----------



## jimmymc

Candycane83 said:


> Besides the guides, who else do you tip? Bus driver? What’s recommended?


Some people on our trip offered to tip the bell hops, but they refused at first, saying Disney already covered it. I think Disney already gives them a generous tip, so no pressure to give anything.


----------



## jimmymc

Candycane83 said:


> For the LL they give you with the tickets, could you use those for RSR and RoR? I’m trying to plan my 2 post days and thought about this haha


Yes to RSR, no to RotR.


----------



## jimmymc

Just back from the Dis Podcast trip, let me know if you have any questions!

The trip and guides were both amazing, and I'll definitely look at doing this trip again in the future.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

jimmymc said:


> Just back from the Dis Podcast trip, let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> The trip and guides were both amazing, and I'll definitely look at doing this trip again in the future.


That's awesome!

Two questions: what did you do differently from the regular schedule? I know it can change a bit every trip because Kevin likes to vary it up. Also, was it hot?


----------



## jimmymc

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Two questions: what did you do differently from the regular schedule? I know it can change a bit every trip because Kevin likes to vary it up. Also, was it hot?


The itinerary was pretty much the same, just a few extra things. We got to see behind the scenes at both the El Capitan and Chinese theaters in Hollywood and had a longer, more in depth tour at Henson Studios. We also had a few special guests join us at the Tam O'Shanter lunch. I think the Imagineering and Archives visits can vary each trip, so I'm not sure what is standard, but we saw some cool history.

We did have reserved viewing for the Electrical Parade and Fireworks on our first night at Disneyland, which isn't listed in the schedule but I believe is frequently offered.

The backstage stuff is also subject to change, so I'm not sure what is normally offered vs what we did.

You only really felt the heat at Disneyland. Everywhere else you weren't outside in the sun for too long.


----------



## Steven G

Glad you enjoyed it, looking forward to next year when I do it.

who among the podcast crew went with you?


----------



## jimmymc

Steven G said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, looking forward to next year when I do it.
> 
> who among the podcast crew went with you?


Craig and Kylie. Some of the other guests were Dreams agents too.


----------



## travisx4

jimmymc,
I thought that was you when I started reading your posts.


----------



## jimmymc

travisx4 said:


> jimmymc,
> I thought that was you when I started reading your posts.


It's me! I spend a lot of time on the ABD boards.


----------



## travisx4

We finally had our LL's loaded to our account mid day on Friday. Just happy it was not me trying to figure out the app.


----------



## *pixie*

Just starting to look at this for next year.  It would be just DH and I.  We have only been to DLR and DCA once for one night, after disembarking from our Panama Canal cruise in San Diego and didn't actually get to the resort until early afternoon.  Decided at the last minute to get park tix since we were staying onsite with our two kids.  It was also Grad Nite, so super busy and we tried to do too much in too little time and it wasn't a great experience.  Anyways, my question is, if we add a night so we can spend another full day in the parks, does this give us enough time to really see most everything park-wise? Or would we be better off to just book a park only trip on our own?


----------



## jimmymc

*pixie* said:


> Just starting to look at this for next year.  It would be just DH and I.  We have only been to DLR and DCA once for one night, after disembarking from our Panama Canal cruise in San Diego and didn't actually get to the resort until early afternoon.  Decided at the last minute to get park tix since we were staying onsite with our two kids.  It was also Grad Nite, so super busy and we tried to do too much in too little time and it wasn't a great experience.  Anyways, my question is, if we add a night so we can spend another full day in the parks, does this give us enough time to really see most everything park-wise? Or would we be better off to just book a park only trip on our own?


That would give you plenty of time. The activities on days 4 and 5 were finished by 11 each day, and you would have the entire last day to yourselves in the parks.


----------



## Kit Jackson

*pixie* said:


> Anyways, my question is, if we add a night so we can spend another full day in the parks, does this give us enough time to really see most everything park-wise? Or would we be better off to just book a park only trip on our own?


I have not done this tour, but I think adding another night makes sense. You are already there, which makes things easiers. If you have the money to do so, I would add another night. It gives you a chance to see anything you missed or maybe redo a favorite or two.


----------



## jimmymc

Kit Jackson said:


> I have not done this tour, but I think adding another night makes sense. You are already there, which makes things easiers. If you have the money to do so, I would add another night. It gives you a chance to see anything you missed or maybe redo a favorite or two.


The park hopper ticket you get from the trip includes your last day, where the only scheduled activity is breakfast together, so almost everybody books one extra night to go in the parks that day. On my trip only one group didn't.


----------



## Candycane83

We just went and I did really like the tour… lots of little things made the tour great. I thought they would spend more time with us at the parks but I guess that does make sense that they would let us do our own thing too. Also for our tour, they did not offer a reserved view of Fantasmic so we did that on our own.


----------



## *pixie*

Thanks so much everyone, super helpful info! Sounds like it will work great for us!


----------



## emilymad

Candycane83 said:


> We just went and I did really like the tour… lots of little things made the tour great. I thought they would spend more time with us at the parks but I guess that does make sense that they would let us do our own thing too. Also for our tour, they did not offer a reserved view of Fantasmic so we did that on our own.



Was it hard to see Fantasmic on your own?


----------



## jimmymc

emilymad said:


> Was it hard to see Fantasmic on your own?


It's easy to see from the sides, it's not easy to get a good spot unless you book a dining package. That's actually my biggest criticism of the show, that there aren't great viewing areas unless you have a reserved section, and even then you have to sit on the floor for the whole show.


----------



## Candycane83

jimmymc said:


> It's easy to see from the sides, it's not easy to get a good spot unless you book a dining package. That's actually my biggest criticism of the show, that there aren't great viewing areas unless you have a reserved section, and even then you have to sit on the floor for the whole show.


Agree with the floor!! My son sat on my husband’s lap cos his bum hurt after a while  


emilymad said:


> Was it hard to see Fantasmic on your own?


We booked Blue Bayou and took the package on our extra day there. We did really like our seats though, we were dead centre. 

Someone else in our group hung around to watch the second show on day 4. She said it was a bit chaotic due to people leaving after the fireworks but they were able to get good spots. I feel like that spot is always a bottleneck even during the day. It’s a lot worse at night because they rope off areas for people to watch the show.


----------



## Marthasor

jimmymc said:


> It's easy to see from the sides, it's not easy to get a good spot unless you book a dining package. That's actually my biggest criticism of the show, that there aren't great viewing areas unless you have a reserved section, and even then you have to sit on the floor for the whole show.





Candycane83 said:


> Agree with the floor!! My son sat on my husband’s lap cos his bum hurt after a while
> 
> We booked Blue Bayou and took the package on our extra day there. We did really like our seats though, we were dead centre.
> 
> Someone else in our group hung around to watch the second show on day 4. She said it was a bit chaotic due to people leaving after the fireworks but they were able to get good spots. I feel like that spot is always a bottleneck even during the day. It’s a lot worse at night because they rope off areas for people to watch the show.



Is Day 4 the best time to try to see Fantasmic?  I was thinking maybe we would see it after the fireworks that night? Or would there be time after the DL welcome dinner on Day 3?  For some reason I thought Fantasmic was included in the tour and now I'm kicking myself for not trying to get a dining package of some sort.

Edited to add:  I think I just read that we can ask for vouchers when we have lunch at Blue Bayou?  I have a reservation there on our first pre-day (we will be exhausted, but I will try to tough it out!).  Maybe that will work?!


----------



## emilymad

I also assumed we would see it as part of the trip so I did not try for a dining package.  I definitely do not want to spend time trying to stake out a spot.


----------



## jimmymc

Marthasor said:


> Is Day 4 the best time to try to see Fantasmic?  I was thinking maybe we would see it after the fireworks that night? Or would there be time after the DL welcome dinner on Day 3?  For some reason I thought Fantasmic was included in the tour and now I'm kicking myself for not trying to get a dining package of some sort.
> 
> Edited to add:  I think I just read that we can ask for vouchers when we have lunch at Blue Bayou?  I have a reservation there on our first pre-day (we will be exhausted, but I will try to tough it out!).  Maybe that will work?!


It can depend on the trip. Sometimes they switch around the Disneyland and DCA days, we actually did things in both parks on day 4. Normally yes, day 4 is the best day. Day 5 you will have reserved viewing for World of Color.


----------



## Marthasor

jimmymc said:


> It can depend on the trip. Sometimes they switch around the Disneyland and DCA days, we actually did things in both parks on day 4. Normally yes, day 4 is the best day. Day 5 you will have reserved viewing for World of Color.


Thanks!  Yes, I think our days are switched based on an email I received last week.  Ok, I’m going to try to see it on one of our pre-days just in case.


----------



## jimmymc

Marthasor said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I think our days are switched based on an email I received last week.  Ok, I’m going to try to see it on one of our pre-days just in case.


That's what I would do if you really want the good spot for dinner. I think on some trips it is offered but not on ours.


----------



## Candycane83

Marthasor said:


> Is Day 4 the best time to try to see Fantasmic?  I was thinking maybe we would see it after the fireworks that night? Or would there be time after the DL welcome dinner on Day 3?  For some reason I thought Fantasmic was included in the tour and now I'm kicking myself for not trying to get a dining package of some sort.
> 
> Edited to add:  I think I just read that we can ask for vouchers when we have lunch at Blue Bayou?  I have a reservation there on our first pre-day (we will be exhausted, but I will try to tough it out!).  Maybe that will work?!





emilymad said:


> I also assumed we would see it as part of the trip so I did not try for a dining package.  I definitely do not want to spend time trying to stake out a spot.





Marthasor said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I think our days are switched based on an email I received last week.  Ok, I’m going to try to see it on one of our pre-days just in case.


For our trip, we had reserved viewing for MSEP and fireworks on day 3. Day 4 we did not have any group evening activities so they said this was the best time to do it. I was a little disappointed there wasn’t one since I heard they did it for a previous trip but understood it’s different for each trip.

My family did it on Day 6 since we added 2 nights. I did make Blue Bayou lunch reservations on Day 6 and was able to ask for the package. I did not book the dining package, just a regular restaurant reservation. I would have cancelled Blue Bayou for day 6 if we did have reserved seating for fantasmic. We arrived at the viewing area around 745 and got lucky to be about 3 rows from the rails, by 8 it was pretty full and we were asked to scoot closer to each other.


----------



## Steven G

I'm not sure why they don't just do Fantasmic, and remain in that area for the fireworks right after Fantasmic.
I suppose it's nice to have the view from the castle, but I would much rather see Fantasmic than the fireworks.


----------



## Candycane83

Steven G said:


> I'm not sure why they don't just do Fantasmic, and remain in that area for the fireworks right after Fantasmic.
> I suppose it's nice to have the view from the castle, but I would much rather see Fantasmic than the fireworks.


They chose MSEP instead of Fantasmic in our case. Fireworks were after in same spot where we watched MSEP  I liked both but did catch MSEP multiple times walking around the next couple of days. I think Fantasmic is a little harder to get a good spot.


----------



## Marthasor

Candycane83 said:


> For our trip, we had reserved viewing for MSEP and fireworks on day 3. Day 4 we did not have any group evening activities so they said this was the best time to do it. I was a little disappointed there wasn’t one since I heard they did it for a previous trip but understood it’s different for each trip.
> 
> My family did it on Day 6 since we added 2 nights.* I did make Blue Bayou lunch reservations on Day 6 and was able to ask for the package. I did not book the dining package, just a regular restaurant reservation*. I would have cancelled Blue Bayou for day 6 if we did have reserved seating for fantasmic. We arrived at the viewing area around 745 and got lucky to be about 3 rows from the rails, by 8 it was pretty full and we were asked to scoot closer to each other.



Thank you so much!  I got very lucky and was able to snag Blue Bayou for lunch on our first pre-day at DL, so I will ask for the package!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Can’t quickly find if it’s been mentioned here - the last night this year for the Main Street Electrical Parade is September 1st.   Might be worth a call to AbD to see if adventures after that date will include a Fantasmic viewing.


----------



## emilymad

Candycane83 said:


> They chose MSEP instead of Fantasmic in our case. Fireworks were after in same spot where we watched MSEP  I liked both but did catch MSEP multiple times walking around the next couple of days. I think Fantasmic is a little harder to get a good spot.



I really wish they would do Fantasmic instead of MSEP.  Or I am mostly annoyed that they aren't clear on what is included.  I get that that is a go with the flow trip but as this will be our first ABD it is hard to be disappointed before we even have left.  If we knew Fantasmic wasn't included we would have booked a dining package.  Now with 2 weeks to go I will either have to stalk for a dining reservation or miss the show.  I have no plans to just go and try to see it.  If I wanted that kind of trip I wouldn't have booked the ABD.


----------



## Marthasor

emilymad said:


> I really wish they would do Fantasmic instead of MSEP.  Or I am mostly annoyed that they aren't clear on what is included.  I get that that is a go with the flow trip but as this will be our first ABD it is hard to be disappointed before we even have left.  If we knew Fantasmic wasn't included we would have booked a dining package.  Now with 2 weeks to go I will either have to stalk for a dining reservation or miss the show.  I have no plans to just go and try to see it.  If I wanted that kind of trip I wouldn't have booked the ABD.



I, too, thought Fantasmic was included (I think I read it in a trip report as I don't think it's mentioned on the itinerary, so the assumption was definitely on my part).  I would suggest trying to book Blue Bayou as it seemed to be easier to book than River Belle Terrace.  It seems you can make a regular reservation and then ask for the Fantasmic voucher package once seated in the restaurant.  If you can't find a reservation, I have had very good luck with Mouse Dining alerts.


----------



## jimmymc

Marthasor said:


> I, too, thought Fantasmic was included (I think I read it in a trip report as I don't think it's mentioned on the itinerary, so the assumption was definitely on my part).  I would suggest trying to book Blue Bayou as it seemed to be easier to book than River Belle Terrace.  It seems you can make a regular reservation and then ask for the Fantasmic voucher package once seated in the restaurant.  If you can't find a reservation, I have had very good luck with Mouse Dining alerts.


It varies from trip to trip, depending on what the guides can get.


----------



## Steven G

For me, the only "extravaganzas"/parades I would want to see are (in order):

1) Paint The Night (yes, I know it's gone )
2) Fantasmic
3) World of Color

I have very little interest in seeing the fireworks anymore, the fireworks in WDW are way more impressive, due to less limitations. 

MSEP is nice, but not worth it if I miss one of the above.  

I haven't seen "Magic Happens" parade, so I can't comment on it, especially because it hasn't been announced it will be back.


----------



## Candycane83

Steven G said:


> For me, the only "extravaganzas"/parades I would want to see are (in order):
> 
> 1) Paint The Night (yes, I know it's gone )
> 2) Fantasmic
> 3) World of Color
> 
> I have very little interest in seeing the fireworks anymore, the fireworks in WDW are way more impressive, due to less limitations.
> 
> MSEP is nice, but not worth it if I miss one of the above.
> 
> I haven't seen "Magic Happens" parade, so I can't comment on it, especially because it hasn't been announced it will be back.


I was kind of impressed with DL’s fireworks actually. Maybe I don’t remember so clearly but I feel WDW focused more on the projections now…? Maybe it’s just cos I have not seen fireworks in a long time haha! I loved fantasmic and world of colour though! 

@emilymad i think try getting lunch reservations for blue bayou and you should be able to get in. I used stakeout and mouse dining to look for reservations up, a few popped up I didn’t catch but I found one eventually.


----------



## Steven G

the fireworks at DL WERE better before.  I loved the shows at DL before Mix Magic.

Since they started doing Mickey's Mix Magic, which was more focused on projections, even the new fireworks show (Disneyland Forever) also has lots of projections, and is not very inspired.   I would say it's all Chapek's fault, but I don't have any evidence of that 

Even the christmas fireworks did not seem as impressive as they used to be (at least in my opinion).


----------



## jimmymc

Steven G said:


> For me, the only "extravaganzas"/parades I would want to see are (in order):
> 
> 1) Paint The Night (yes, I know it's gone )
> 2) Fantasmic
> 3) World of Color
> 
> I have very little interest in seeing the fireworks anymore, the fireworks in WDW are way more impressive, due to less limitations.
> 
> MSEP is nice, but not worth it if I miss one of the above.
> 
> I haven't seen "Magic Happens" parade, so I can't comment on it, especially because it hasn't been announced it will be back.


Something I found out recently, if you watch the early Fantasmic then you can just stay in your spot for the fireworks. They will put some of the castle projections on the water screens and the view is pretty good.


----------



## Steven G

jimmymc said:


> Something I found out recently, if you watch the early Fantasmic then you can just stay in your spot for the fireworks. They will put some of the castle projections on the water screens and the view is pretty good.


yep, that is what I typically did before the pandemic.


----------



## Graupel

I am going on this tour in a few weeks and some of the information they sent says you have to have closed toe shoes at certain times. Is this correct? I usually just wear Teva sandals when at Disney.


----------



## jimmymc

Graupel said:


> I am going on this tour in a few weeks and some of the information they sent says you have to have closed toe shoes at certain times. Is this correct? I usually just wear Teva sandals when at Disney.


Yes, you need them for days 4 and 5.


----------



## emilymad

jimmymc said:


> Yes, you need them for days 4 and 5.



For all day those days?  Would Crocs count as closed toe or do they mean something more serious?  Clearly I need to read the adventure guide better


----------



## jimmymc

emilymad said:


> For all day those days?  Would Crocs count as closed toe or do they mean something more serious?  Clearly I need to read the adventure guide better


Haha I don't remember if the Adventure Guide actually mentions it. One person in our group didn't have one so our guide stopped and bought her Mickey crocs

You can change once the tours are done, which was around 11 am fo us each day.


----------



## emilymad

jimmymc said:


> Haha I don't remember if the Adventure Guide actually mentions it. One person in our group didn't have one so our guide stopped and bought her Mickey crocs
> 
> You can change once the tours are done, which was around 11 am fo us each day.



So I guess maybe Crocs are ok then.  Haha.


----------



## jimmymc

emilymad said:


> So I guess maybe Crocs are ok then.  Haha.


I guess they were? At my workplace those would not be considered closed toe, but I guess they were fine. Either way I would wear sneakers to start those days.


----------



## Steven G

the reason is that in some of the backstage areas that you are allowed into on the tour, closed toe shoes are required for safety reasons.  The guides should remind you the night before, and in the morning.  Otherwise, as stated above, you can wear whatever is normally allowed/required.


----------



## Doingitagain

We arrive on a Saturday afternoon and the adventure begins Sunday evening.
1.  Any suggestions for a convenient and interesting church for Catholic Mass?
2.  Are things closed on Sundays in Hollywood or are we going to be able to walk around and grab lunch?
Thanks!


----------



## jimmymc

Doingitagain said:


> We arrive on a Saturday afternoon and the adventure begins Sunday evening.
> 1.  Any suggestions for a convenient and interesting church for Catholic Mass?
> 2.  Are things closed on Sundays in Hollywood or are we going to be able to walk around and grab lunch?
> Thanks!


2. Everything will be open on Sunday. You'll have plenty of options for lunch.


----------



## OKW Lover

Notes of choices for lunch nearby.  But an even better choice is a taxi/uber to the LA Farmers Market.


----------



## disnerd02

So I was just browsing through the Disneyland Escape itinerary last night (going in April 2023) and noticed that the Imagineering tour that was originally listed as part of day 2 is no longer listed nor has it been replaced with anything else. I wish I knew why it was removed or if anything is going to make up for it since that was my number one reason for doing this trip.


----------



## sayhello

disnerd02 said:


> So I was just browsing through the Disneyland Escape itinerary last night (going in April 2023) and noticed that the Imagineering tour that was originally listed as part of day 2 is no longer listed nor has it been replaced with anything else. I wish I knew why it was removed or if anything is going to make up for it since that was my number one reason for doing this trip.


Imagineering is supposedly moving to Florida, so there's uncertainty about what would be available to even see.  Although I've heard rumors that the move is up in the air (at the very least, postponed).  I'm sure it will be replaced with *something* if Imagineering isn't available; they just probably are not certain just what yet, so are leaving it open.  The Southern California trip itineraries have always been a bit fluid.

Sayhello


----------



## jimmymc

disnerd02 said:


> So I was just browsing through the Disneyland Escape itinerary last night (going in April 2023) and noticed that the Imagineering tour that was originally listed as part of day 2 is no longer listed nor has it been replaced with anything else. I wish I knew why it was removed or if anything is going to make up for it since that was my number one reason for doing this trip.


The schedule for this whole day is odd. It only includes breakfast, the studio and archives tour, shopping, and dinner. The tour and shopping definitely don't take up a whole day, and they don't mention lunch (although I assume it will be the studio commissary). They might not want to commit to Imagineering in case things start moving to Florida, in which case they'll probably add something like Henson Studios.


----------



## DianaMB333

I thought the move to Florida has been suspended until 2024-2026… so I booked this for 2023 because Imagineering is also the highlight to me…


----------



## sayhello

DianaMB333 said:


> I thought the move to Florida has been suspended until 2024-2026… so I booked this for 2023 because Imagineering is also the highlight to me…


ABD probably don't want to commit to anything at this point in regards to Imagineering.  It sounds like it's a question only ABD could answer, but they are unlikely to do so!

Sayhello


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

DianaMB333 said:


> I thought the move to Florida has been suspended until 2024-2026… so I booked this for 2023 because Imagineering is also the highlight to me…



we also booked for 2023 for this reason


----------



## gberg

Candycane83 said:


> Yeah not sure if it’s cos I’m in Canada but nothing yet. My travel agent already did warn them I’m leaving a week early but they couldn’t send the boxes earlier.


I just saw this.  I'm also in Canada and had a box "issue" when I did the DIS only 6oth anniversary tour.  I was the only Canadian on the tour and the only one not to initially get their box.  He only told me the basics but Kevin had to fight with ABD to get them to send mine to the point where he got an ABD manager to call me and apologize! (albeit via voicemail)  But I did finally get mine in time for my trip.  But my second ABD trip I got it no problem.  I think they feared the wrath of Kevin!  But even with that experience I'm "sold" on ABD and hoping to go again next year!


----------



## Marthasor

gberg said:


> I just saw this.  I'm also in Canada and had a box "issue" when I did the DIS only 6oth anniversary tour.  I was the only Canadian on the tour and the only one not to initially get their box.  He only told me the basics but Kevin had to fight with ABD to get them to send mine to the point where he got an ABD manager to call me and apologize! (albeit via voicemail)  But I did finally get mine in time for my trip.  But my second ABD trip I got it no problem.  I think they feared the wrath of Kevin!  But even with that experience I'm "sold" on ABD and hoping to go again next year!



I'm in the US, our ABD starts in less than a week and we've received nothing from ABD.  I spoke with a CM yesterday who said our box was sent over a week ago and he "couldn't guarantee" we would receive it.  Really not happy with this at all.  Given the mail these days, that's far too late to send boxes.  Why not send everything out as soon as final payment is made?  I'm pretty sure we aren't getting it in time for the trip.  Not a good start to this ABD!


----------



## Candycane83

gberg said:


> I just saw this.  I'm also in Canada and had a box "issue" when I did the DIS only 6oth anniversary tour.  I was the only Canadian on the tour and the only one not to initially get their box.  He only told me the basics but Kevin had to fight with ABD to get them to send mine to the point where he got an ABD manager to call me and apologize! (albeit via voicemail)  But I did finally get mine in time for my trip.  But my second ABD trip I got it no problem.  I think they feared the wrath of Kevin!  But even with that experience I'm "sold" on ABD and hoping to go again next year!


Yes! We were the only Canadians in the tour too! We also got ours eventually too. The guides were the ones who arranged it to be sent so we received it a few days coming home. The guides really make the trip!


----------



## woodleygrrl

FYI, Just got an email from ABD that told me that Oogie Boogie Bash will be included in the adventure on day 5.  Said that they are having the dinner at Lamplight earlier since the park is closing early for the event.  We are going the second to the last week of October.


----------



## sayhello

woodleygrrl said:


> FYI, Just got an email from ABD that told me that Oogie Boogie Bash will be included in the adventure on day 5.  Said that they are having the dinner at Lamplight earlier since the park is closing early for the event.  We are going the second to the last week of October.


Congrats!  Others have been discussing it on this thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/oogi-boogie-bash-during-abd-trip-advice.3886777/#post-64246017

Sayhello


----------



## studmonvich

For those who have been on the trip, was the Studio Store fully stocked with merchandise on Day 3? Is it worth the visit with unique items? Do you get to purchase at employee discount rates or full rates?


----------



## jimmymc

studmonvich said:


> For those who have been on the trip, was the Studio Store fully stocked with merchandise on Day 3? Is it worth the visit with unique items? Do you get to purchase at employee discount rates or full rates?


The studio store has 2 sections, 1 is like a standard Disney store and the other is employee-exclusive merch. Both had plenty of stock.


----------



## Graupel

How do you get the photos that the guides take? Do they send you an email?


----------



## jimmymc

Graupel said:


> How do you get the photos that the guides take? Do they send you an email?


Yes, they send an email with the link to a website.


----------



## Graupel

jimmymc said:


> Yes, they send an email with the link to a website.


When is it sent? Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since the end of our tour.


----------



## sayhello

Graupel said:


> When is it sent? Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since the end of our tour.


Did your Adventure Guides give you a specific code for your trip for the website before the end of the trip?  That's what they've always done in the past.  

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

studmonvich said:


> Do you get to purchase at employee discount rates or full rates?


From the times I’ve been in the studio store, they do not give employee discount to non-employees.  I have gotten the Disney Visa discount, same as could be received in other Disney stores.


----------



## Grifdog22

Graupel said:


> How do you get the photos that the guides take? Do they send you an email?


I don't think they send an e-mail any more just for pictures.  We were on one of the early re-starts April/May 2022.  The code was in the electronic daily schedule they sent out as a replacement for the printed booklet.It's buried in there somewhere.  And from what I heard from others, the link was only good for about 30 days. On our trip guides were not permitted to use your camera to take pictures, etc., and other than posed pictures of each of us, except for the first full day and last day, they took almost no other pictures of the trip.


----------



## Graupel

Grifdog22 said:


> I don't think they send an e-mail any more just for pictures.  We were on one of the early re-starts April/May 2022.  The code was in the electronic daily schedule they sent out as a replacement for the printed booklet.It's buried in there somewhere.  And from what I heard from others, the link was only good for about 30 days. On our trip guides were not permitted to use your camera to take pictures, etc., and other than posed pictures of each of us, except for the first full day and last day, they took almost no other pictures of the trip.


Found it in the e-book thanks!


----------



## jimmymc

Graupel said:


> When is it sent? Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since the end of our tour.


We got it the last day of our tour. Photos took a couple of days to get uploaded.


----------



## woodleygrrl

We got an email last week about our adventure that starts on October 23rd.  Looks like they have added back to our adventure the trip to Imagineering.  

*Day 3*

The Walt Disney Imagineering Tour on the Glendale campus has re-opened and is now added back to the itinerary.

Day 3 is back to the original itinerary (Walt Disney Studio Lot visit/tour, Disney Archives, lunch at Studio Commissary, WDI Glendale tour, and Mickey’s of Glendale), welcome to Disneyland with check-in at the Grand Californian Hotel, and dinner at one of Disneyland Resort’s restaurants (Storyteller’s Café).


Each Guest will receive a 4-Day Disneyland Resort Park Hopper Ticket. This ticket expires at the end of Day 6 and is not upgradable or transferrable.

While at Disneyland Resort, attractions and entertainment are subject to change due to closure. When available, VIP viewing will be provided for entertainment.


----------



## QDIS❤️

_@woodleygrrl _we got the same email for our Sep 25 trip.  So glad Imagineering is back in.
This morning I got a link to the official handbook and I panicked a little because it doesn’t show Imagineering on day 3.  But then I remembered the email that talked about the changes.  Phew!


----------



## seadragon

We’re heading on the Southern California ABD this coming weekend (Sept. 18).  Our itinerary still doesn’t show Imagineering.  I hope we aren’t missing it by one week,  Damn.


----------



## jimmymc

seadragon said:


> We’re heading on the Southern California ABD this coming weekend (Sept. 18).  Our itinerary still doesn’t show Imagineering.  I hope we aren’t missing it by one week,  Damn.


We did it back in July, unless you're missing it for a one-off reason it should be open.


----------



## Marthasor

seadragon said:


> We’re heading on the Southern California ABD this coming weekend (Sept. 18).  Our itinerary still doesn’t show Imagineering.  I hope we aren’t missing it by one week,  Damn.


 We went there on the August 14 tour, so hopefully it will be on yours.


----------



## seadragon

jimmymc said:


> We did it back in July, unless you're missing it for a one-off reason it should be open.





Marthasor said:


> We went there on the August 14 tour, so hopefully it will be on yours.



Thanks, I hope we get to go there.  Just curious, did your handbook show it or was it a “surprise”.  We received our electronic handbook last week and it doesn‘t mention Imagineering but a visit to Academy Museum of Motion Pictures.  We haven’t received any further updates since.


----------



## sayhello

seadragon said:


> Thanks, I hope we get to go there.  Just curious, did your handbook show it or was it a “surprise”.  We received our electronic handbook last week and it doesn‘t mention Imagineering but a visit to Academy Museum of Motion Pictures.  We haven’t received any further updates since.


Why don't you call ABD and ask them?  They will tell you.    Or if you went through a TA, have your TA call and ask.

Sayhello


----------



## QDIS❤️

We’re Sep 25 and it doesn’t show in our handbook either.  However we received an email maybe a weeks or so before the one that included the handbook.  In that email it says:

“
_Greetings!

All of us at Adventures by Disney hope you and your family are staying well. We want to let you know some important information about your Adventure to Disneyland & Southern California, scheduled to begin on 9/25/2022. At this time, we plan to operate this trip with minor itinerary changes.

*Day 3*

The Walt Disney Imagineering Tour on the Glendale campus has re-opened and is now added back to the itinerary.

Day 3 is back to the original itinerary (Walt Disney Studio Lot visit/tour, Disney Archives, lunch at Studio Commissary, WDI Glendale tour, and Mickey’s of Glendale), welcome to Disneyland with check-in at the Grand Californian Hotel, and dinner at one of Disneyland Resort’s restaurants (Storyteller’s Café).


Each Guest will receive a 4-Day Disneyland Resort Park Hopper Ticket. This ticket expires at the end of Day 6 and is not upgradable or transferrable.

While at Disneyland Resort, attractions and entertainment are subject to change due to closure. When available, VIP viewing will be provided for entertainment.

*Day 4*

On this day you’ll enjoy a privately guided tour of Disney California Adventure Park that includes a deep dive into the inner workings of the Park and one of its iconic attractions. Guests will delight in a behind-the-scenes visit to Cars Land.

*Day 5*

Our privately guided tour of Disneyland Park will include a backstage visit to an iconic attraction. You’ll see areas that are off-limits to other Guests and learn the fascinating history of Walt Disney and his dream.
Your VIP visit to Disneyland Park includes a tour of Walt’s Apartment on Main Street, U.S.A where you can see Disneyland Park from the perspective of the man who started it all.

All other activities are scheduled to take place as planned. Your Adventure Guide will keep you up to date on any changes to the information or itinerary activities while on your trip.”_


----------



## Marthasor

seadragon said:


> We’re heading on the Southern California ABD this coming weekend (Sept. 18).  Our itinerary still doesn’t show Imagineering.  I hope we aren’t missing it by one week,  Damn.





seadragon said:


> Thanks, I hope we get to go there.  Just curious, did your handbook show it or was it a “surprise”.  We received our electronic handbook last week and it doesn‘t mention Imagineering but a visit to Academy Museum of Motion Pictures.  We haven’t received any further updates since.



Yes, our handbook lists Walt Disney Studios and Imagineering on Day 3 of the trip (we traveled August 14-19).  I would definitely call ABD and try to get confirmation of your itinerary.


----------



## seadragon

We just finished day 1 of our ABD and I’m happy to report that we are visiting Imagineering tomorrow after all.  Our guides said it was off of the itinerary for the last 2 weeks due to D23.  We also got to meet Disney Legend Floyd Norman by complete coincidence today.  What a trip so far!


----------



## OffToDWD

I have been considering this ABD and was curious, during the "on your own" time at the parks... do they offer some sort of line skipping benefit?  Thanks!


----------



## emilymad

OffToDWD said:


> I have been considering this ABD and was curious, during the "on your own" time at the parks... do they offer some sort of line skipping benefit?  Thanks!



You get 5 "skip the line" passes per day for the two full days you are in Disneyland.  If you are only looking at this trip for the skip the line benefit I would pick something else.  We loved the trip but the parks were the least part of what we loved.


----------



## Marthasor

seadragon said:


> We just finished day 1 of our ABD and I’m happy to report that we are visiting Imagineering tomorrow after all.  Our guides said it was off of the itinerary for the last 2 weeks due to D23.  We also got to meet Disney Legend Floyd Norman by complete coincidence today.  What a trip so far!



I'm so glad you are visiting Imagineering!  It's incredible.  Thank you for this info - I was thinking of going to D23 next year and then doing this ABD right after, but it sounds like there is a chance we would not visit Imagineering if I do the ABD that immediately follows.  I would be really disappointed if it were taken off the itinerary.  I will re-think my plans.



OffToDWD said:


> I have been considering this ABD and was curious, during the "on your own" time at the parks... do they offer some sort of line skipping benefit?  Thanks!



Yes!  As PP mentioned, you get 5 passes, per day, which are good for all rides including those that do not have LL access (you go to the CM near the exit gate to get expedited access to the ride) - this was a HUGE perk because some of the Fantasyland rides that do not have LL tend to have very long lines (Nemo submarine, Alice, etc.). We also got 1 LL per day that was ride specific (for us it was Web Slingers and Radiator Springs).  On our first night, we got 2 LLs because Haunted Mansion was closed to get ready for the Halloween overlay.  I thought the multiple experiences perk was incredible.  We had looked at doing a VIP tour prior to our ABD, but was quoted a price MORE than 1 person's cost for ABD.  I just found with the tours, hotels, meals, preferred viewing for nighttimes shows and the multiple experience ride perk, this ABD had a huge bang-for-the-buck.


----------



## seadragon

We had such a great first day.  One of the unique things on this ABD is visiting the Jim Henson Studios which was formally Charlie Chaplin Studios. Apparently it is not open to the public and the only way to see it is via ABD according to our guides.

But the best part for me so far was chatting with Floyd Norman who just happened to be at Walt Disney’s barn when we had our private visit.  It was not planned but what a surprise and honour.  He is an animator that worked for Disney, Pixar and other production companies.  Super nice man and full of interesting stories.  He is one of the few left that worked directly with Walt himself.


----------



## JAM9842

seadragon said:


> We had such a great first day.  One of the unique things on this ABD is visiting the Jim Henson Studios which was formally Charlie Chaplin Studios. Apparently it is not open to the public and the only way to see it is via ABD according to our guides.
> 
> But the best part for me so far was chatting with Floyd Norman who just happened to be at Walt Disney’s barn when we had our private visit.  It was not planned but what a surprise and honour.  He is an animator that worked for Disney, Pixar and other production companies.  Super nice man and full of interesting stories.  He is one of the few left that worked directly with Walt himself.
> 
> View attachment 703711


That is incredible!


----------



## jimmymc

seadragon said:


> We had such a great first day.  One of the unique things on this ABD is visiting the Jim Henson Studios which was formally Charlie Chaplin Studios. Apparently it is not open to the public and the only way to see it is via ABD according to our guides.
> 
> But the best part for me so far was chatting with Floyd Norman who just happened to be at Walt Disney’s barn when we had our private visit.  It was not planned but what a surprise and honour.  He is an animator that worked for Disney, Pixar and other production companies.  Super nice man and full of interesting stories.  He is one of the few left that worked directly with Walt himself.
> 
> View attachment 703711


Very cool! We unfortunately didn't have the chance to visit Walt's barn, but a few of the people who keep it running joined us for lunch at the Tam. It was great talking to them.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Marthasor said:


> I was thinking of going to D23 next year and then doing this ABD right after, but it sounds like there is a chance we would not visit Imagineering if I do the ABD that immediately follows.


FYI, the D23 Expo in Anaheim is typically every other year.  This year was three years since the last due to the pandemic.


----------



## Duck In Blue

I'm on the October 2nd departure and haven't received the Adventure Handbook yet, does that sound right?  I emailed my travel agent yesterday and haven't heard back yet (they are away so have had to contact someone else), but I just wondered if they have been sent out later recently?


----------



## Mathmagicland

Duck In Blue said:


> I'm on the October 2nd departure and haven't received the Adventure Handbook yet, does that sound right?  I emailed my travel agent yesterday and haven't heard back yet (they are away so have had to contact someone else), but I just wondered if they have been sent out later recently?


You might want to check your spam or junk folders.  I’m on an October 3 departure for a different adventure and have received the handbook email last week.   It is sent as an email with a link to download the handbook; physical books are no longer mailed.


----------



## sayhello

Duck In Blue said:


> I'm on the October 2nd departure and haven't received the Adventure Handbook yet, does that sound right?  I emailed my travel agent yesterday and haven't heard back yet (they are away so have had to contact someone else), but I just wondered if they have been sent out later recently?


I received the email with the link for my Handbook 3 weeks ahead of my ABD which is later this week.  I think you should probably have yours by now.  I got mine directly from ABD; it did not go through my travel agent.  Are there other people on your reservation?  They only send it to one person (I'm assuming the lead person on the reservation) and expect you to forward it to everyone else on your reservation.

The email it came from is adventuresbydisney@reservation.disneydestinations.com

Sayhello


----------



## Marthasor

Mathmagicland said:


> FYI, the D23 Expo in Anaheim is typically every other year.  This year was three years since the last due to the pandemic.



Oh, that's right!  I guess I thought they would do one for the 100th, but I guess they touched on that this year.  Ok - well, there goes that plan, LOL!


----------



## Duck In Blue

Mathmagicland said:


> You might want to check your spam or junk folders.  I’m on an October 3 departure for a different adventure and have received the handbook email last week.   It is sent as an email with a link to download the handbook; physical books are no longer mailed.


Thanks, I did have a look and unfortunately nothing was there.  My travel agent replied and said it should be in the box, so I have gone back and said it should be emailed.


sayhello said:


> I received the email with the link for my Handbook 3 weeks ahead of my ABD which is later this week.  I think you should probably have yours by now.  I got mine directly from ABD; it did not go through my travel agent.  Are there other people on your reservation?  They only send it to one person (I'm assuming the lead person on the reservation) and expect you to forward it to everyone else on your reservation.
> 
> The email it came from is adventuresbydisney@reservation.disneydestinations.com
> 
> Sayhello


Thank you, I have tried searching my mail folder for that address and the last thing I have is the Oogie Boogie Bash email.  I am the only email address that they have so they can't have sent it to anybody else.

I have found a note in the box to say that if you live outside of the US or Canada you have to contact ABD to have the Adventure Guide emailed, which I find strange as they have emailed me other things.  I have asked my agent if they can do this as calling ABD would be quite expensive.  Not sure if this is a reasonable thing to ask a travel agent to do though, I am not use to using one!


----------



## sayhello

Duck In Blue said:


> Thanks, I did have a look and unfortunately nothing was there.  My travel agent replied and said it should be in the box, so I have gone back and said it should be emailed.
> 
> Thank you, I have tried searching my mail folder for that address and the last thing I have is the Oogie Boogie Bash email.  I am the only email address that they have so they can't have sent it to anybody else.
> 
> I have found a note in the box to say that if you live outside of the US or Canada you have to contact ABD to have the Adventure Guide emailed, which I find strange as they have emailed me other things.  I have asked my agent if they can do this as calling ABD would be quite expensive.  Not sure if this is a reasonable thing to ask a travel agent to do though, I am not use to using one!


It is a VERY reasonable thing to ask a travel agent to do!  I would assume a TA who books with American companies would have a phone plan that would allow them to call the States cheaply.

Sayhello


----------



## j_mensc

Is the academy museum off the itinerary now that imagineering is back? Going early and wanted to see it but heard people say they went on their tour.


----------



## sayhello

j_mensc said:


> Is the academy museum off the itinerary now that imagineering is back? Going early and wanted to see it but heard people say they went on their tour.


Most likely it *is* off, as it was just added as a replacement for the Imagineering tour.  ABD would be the ones that would know for sure, but I would be very surprised if it was still on the itinerary if you go to Imagineering.

That said, it's a fabulous museum, and you should totally go see it during your pre-days.

Sayhello


----------



## seadragon

j_mensc said:


> Is the academy museum off the itinerary now that imagineering is back? Going early and wanted to see it but heard people say they went on their tour.


I’m on the ABD right now.  Even though our itinerary had us going to the academy, we went to imagineering instead.  Our guides said imagineering is back on the schedule going forward.  Academy was just a filler.


----------



## Duck In Blue

sayhello said:


> It is a VERY reasonable thing to ask a travel agent to do!  I would assume a TA who books with American companies would have a phone plan that would allow them to call the States cheaply.
> 
> Sayhello


Great, thank you!  I'm waiting to hear back from them now. 

Just after I posted this I had a call from ABD to clarify my pre-arrival information, I asked about the handbook then and they sent it across to me so all good.

It is showing the museum on day 3 though, so I am taking comfort in what seadragon has said and that Imagineering is back on the schedule now!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Duck In Blue said:


> Great, thank you!  I'm waiting to hear back from them now.
> 
> When do The Anvil Group normally reach out for the proof of vaccination?  I'm worried that email may go the same way!


Anvil reaches out about 5 days prior to AbD start date.


----------



## Duck In Blue

Mathmagicland said:


> Anvil reaches out about 5 days prior to AbD start date.


Thank you!


----------



## jimmymc

j_mensc said:


> Is the academy museum off the itinerary now that imagineering is back? Going early and wanted to see it but heard people say they went on their tour.


We did it because Walt's barn was having roof work done the day of our trip. It normally is not.


----------



## woodleygrrl

Starting to get a little worried about this extremely expensive trip we are about to go on...

Couple of weeks ago we got the updated email from ABD saying they had added the Halloween party and Imagineering to the itinerary.  That email had the wrong dates of the adventure.  One two weeks before ours.  Called and they said they were sorry and would correct it.  

Today we were emailed the guidebook and none of the changes are mentioned in the guide. 

I get that they do tons of these and it is a big email list, but is it too much trouble to make sure you are sending out accurate info?  Last I checked the four of us on this trip have spent near 20K.  Maybe get your stuff together for people, I dunno.  For this price I am looking for over the top service.  Hope the actual trip is better than the info I have gotten about it so far.


----------



## Marthasor

woodleygrrl said:


> Starting to get a little worried about this extremely expensive trip we are about to go on...
> 
> Couple of weeks ago we got the updated email from ABD saying they had added the Halloween party and Imagineering to the itinerary.  That email had the wrong dates of the adventure.  One two weeks before ours.  Called and they said they were sorry and would correct it.
> 
> Today we were emailed the guidebook and none of the changes are mentioned in the guide.
> 
> I get that they do tons of these and it is a big email list, but is it too much trouble to make sure you are sending out accurate info?  Last I checked the four of us on this trip have spent near 20K.  Maybe get your stuff together for people, I dunno.  For this price I am looking for over the top service.  Hope the actual trip is better than the info I have gotten about it so far.


We, too, got a lot of misinformation pre-trip - incorrect arrival time for check-in, incorrect first meal time, no pre-arrival box.  It was incredibly frustrating and disappointing.  The guides and the trip made up for it - they were incredible - but ABD reservations and pre-arrival needs to get their act together and I said as much to our guides and in the survey.  Hopefully your trip will be better than your pre-arrival experience.


----------



## bobyetman

Just got back from this ABD, and while on the studios portion of the tour, we had a surprise visitor:


----------



## DianaMB333

bobyetman said:


> Just got back from this ABD, and while on the studios portion of the tour, we had a surprise visitor:View attachment 708401


How was it? Is he open to questions?


----------



## bobyetman

DianaMB333 said:


> How was it? Is he open to questions?


There wasn't any time for person-to-person chats, he talked to our adventure guides for a minute or two, posed for a group photo, then left.    It took me a minute to realize who it was, I hadn't seen him with a beard.


----------



## woodleygrrl

bobyetman said:


> Just got back from this ABD, and while on the studios portion of the tour, we had a surprise visitor:View attachment 708401


I give up.  who is that?


----------



## seadragon

woodleygrrl said:


> I give up.  who is that?



I believe that’s the big boss at Disney.


----------



## bobyetman

woodleygrrl said:


> I give up.  who is that?


Bob Chapek, CEO


----------



## woodleygrrl

seadragon said:


> I believe he's the big boss at Disney.





bobyetman said:


> Bob Chapek, CEO


wow wee


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

How long is the studios tour? About 2-3 hrs? We're doing this ABD next September and are trying to figure out some details on that portion of the tour because we could also do a tour of the studio through a Disney Insiders point redemption (gold private tour), which is about that long. 

Anyone know if they show the same things on both tours?


----------



## Mathmagicland

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> How long is the studios tour? About 2-3 hrs? We're doing this ABD next September and are trying to figure out some details on that portion of the tour because we could also do a tour of the studio through a Disney Insiders point redemption (gold private tour), which is about that long.
> 
> Anyone know if they show the same things on both tours?


When I did the Disney Insider studios tour a couple of years ago, it did not include seeing Walt’s office.  I’ve not done this AbD, so hopefully someone who has can clarify if the AbD tour includes that.


----------



## Marthasor

Mathmagicland said:


> When I did the Disney Insider studios tour a couple of years ago, it did not include seeing Walt’s office.  I’ve not done this AbD, so hopefully someone who has can clarify if the AbD tour includes that.



I did this ABD in early August 2022 - it did not include Walt's office.


----------



## Steven G

I've only seen Walt's Office once, and it was not on the ABD tour, it was a D23 Disney Studio tour.  I'm pretty sure the D23 tour specifically highlighted that Walt's office was included.

I'm pretty sure the ABD does not include it (I've been on the ABD tour twice), although it's certainly possible that if certain things are not available that may open up, however unlikely that is.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Steven G said:


> I've only seen Walt's Office once, and it was not on the ABD tour, it was a D23 Disney Studio tour.  I'm pretty sure the D23 tour specifically highlighted that Walt's office was included.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the ABD does not include it (I've been on the ABD tour twice), although it's certainly possible that if certain things are not available that may open up, however unlikely that is.


I think I've heard of the D23 tours--those are for purchase, right? How long are they?


----------



## Steven G

You have to be a D23 member, which is a yearly price.  It is not open to anyone who is not a gold member.
But otherwise, as a member, if you can get a spot in the tour, it's free.  In the past, the tickets went really quick, I assume it's same now, if they are offering it.


----------



## Steven G

Edit, this seems to be the only "tour" they are offering right now, and it's sold out.  It doesn't look like a standard tour, since it's halloween event.
https://d23.com/d23-event/d23-halloween-spell-ebration-at-the-walt-disney-studios/

Edit of edit, here is the most recent Studio tour, held in September, this included Walt's office suite:
https://d23.com/d23-event/the-official-walt-disney-studios-tour-presented-by-d23-8/


----------



## PennyBianca

For people who have been on this adventure recently, is fireworks and World of Color viewing still included? We just got our adventure handbook, and it no longer mentions it.


----------



## jimmymc

PennyBianca said:


> For people who have been on this adventure recently, is fireworks and World of Color viewing still included? We just got our adventure handbook, and it no longer mentions it.


We were scheduled for both, plus the fireworks viewing also included a parade. This can vary based on the schedule.


----------



## Duck In Blue

PennyBianca said:


> For people who have been on this adventure recently, is fireworks and World of Color viewing still included? We just got our adventure handbook, and it no longer mentions it.


On the October 2nd Adventure we had both, our handbook didn't mention them either.  As the PP said, I think they vary it according to what is being shown on the particular day.


----------



## woodleygrrl

If you are on the fence about doing this trip, get off.  It was the best vacation  we have ever been on as a family.  Do it.


----------



## JAM9842

woodleygrrl said:


> If you are on the fence about doing this trip, get off.  It was the best vacation  we have ever been on as a family.  Do it.


This makes me so happy! We are doing it in August and cannot wait!!!


----------



## Doingitagain

Now that Disneyland has Magic Bands, are they made available for ABD travelers, either as part of the trip or at a discounted price?


----------



## woodleygrrl

Doingitagain said:


> Now that Disneyland has Magic Bands, are they made available for ABD travelers, either as part of the trip or at a discounted price?


no


----------



## irlapes

Hi all:

We are about to book our first ABD trip. We will be travelling (me, DH and DS5) from Spain and it will be our first time in Disneyland California. My main motivation are the Studios, Archives and Imagineering (it is a lifelong dream to be where my favorite movies were done and where Walt Disney once was) At some point I thought about taking the trip on my own, but DS5 wouldn't forgive me if he finds out I went to Cars Land without him.

I hope that those of you that have recently returned from your ABD trip can help me with some doubts.
After the Tom O'Shanter lunch, it is said that the afternoon is on your own, as the Griffith merry go round is still closed confused we were considering going to Griffith observatory. Is this something feasible?

We have been to Disneyland Paris and we have already ridden the classical attractions but we would also like to make sure we can enjoy the parks as much as possible. I have read that the activities during park days end by 11am and there are plenty of hours to enjoy and explore the parks on you own.  Do you think we should book an extra 1 or 2 nights? As we are staying at the Grand Californian, the cost of extra nights is something to consider but it is unlikely that we would travel again to Disneyland California, as we have Disneyland Paris so close to us. Based on your experience, what do you reccomend?

Thanks a lot in advance for your answers. 
Regards


----------



## jimmymc

irlapes said:


> Hi all:
> 
> We are about to book our first ABD trip. We will be travelling (me, DH and DS5) from Spain and it will be our first time in Disneyland California. My main motivation are the Studios, Archives and Imagineering (it is a lifelong dream to be where my favorite movies were done and where Walt Disney once was) At some point I thought about taking the trip on my own, but DS5 wouldn't forgive me if he finds out I went to Cars Land without him.
> 
> I hope that those of you that have recently returned from your ABD trip can help me with some doubts.
> After the Tom O'Shanter lunch, it is said that the afternoon is on your own, as the Griffith merry go round is still closed confused we were considering going to Griffith observatory. Is this something feasible?
> 
> We have been to Disneyland Paris and we have already ridden the classical attractions but we would also like to make sure we can enjoy the parks as much as possible. I have read that the activities during park days end by 11am and there are plenty of hours to enjoy and explore the parks on you own.  Do you think we should book an extra 1 or 2 nights? As we are staying at the Grand Californian, the cost of extra nights is something to consider but it is unlikely that we would travel again to Disneyland California, as we have Disneyland Paris so close to us. Based on your experience, what do you reccomend?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your answers.
> Regards


After the Tam O'Shanter, we ended up going to the Academy Museum as a group. If the Merry Go round and Walt's Train Barn are open then I believe you would do that instead, but the Merry Go Round has always been limited availability. On our trip, the train barn was having some construction work done, but I believe they normally open it up for every tour. After the museum, we got ice cream at the Ghirardelli right across the street from the hotel in Hollywood. If you want to see the observatory, I would recommend going early the day your trip starts. Your welcome dinner isn't until 5 or 5:30 pm.

The park days usually finish at 11 am but then you'll meet up for another activity at night, like a group dinner or reserved show viewing. I would definitely book 1 extra night, since your ticket works on the last day and the only planned activity is a group breakfast. Then you can leave the day after your tour ends.


----------



## OKW Lover

jimmymc said:


> If the Merry Go round is open then I believe you would do that instead, but the Merry Go Round has always been limited availability


Is the merry go round back in operation?  I understand the owner died a year or two ago.


----------



## jimmymc

OKW Lover said:


> Is the merry go round back in operation?  I understand the owner died a year or two ago.


I don't know if it's opened since. Also I was thinking of Walt's Train Barn that they usually visit. It was having roof work done the second day of our trip, which is why we did the museum instead.


----------



## irlapes

jimmymc said:


> I don't know if it's opened since. Also I was thinking of Walt's Train Barn that they usually visit. It was having roof work done the second day of our trip, which is why we did the museum instead.


As far as i have found out, the merry-go-round opened again in 2021 but was closed once more for refurbishment/renovation. Hopefully it will reopen again soon. I'd like to see the place where Walt came up with the idea of Disneyland


----------



## jimmymc

irlapes said:


> As far as i have found out, the merry-go-round opened again in 2021 but was closed once more for refurbishment/renovation. Hopefully it will reopen again soon. I'd like to see the place where Walt came up with the idea of Disneyland


The Merry Go Round and Train Barn should definitely be the 2nd day's afternoon activities. These are much more important to Walt fans than anything else in Hollywood not already included.


----------



## irlapes

jimmymc said:


> The Merry Go Round and Train Barn should definitely be the 2nd day's afternoon activities. These are much more important to Walt fans than anything else in Hollywood not already included.


It is a shame because 10 years ago I travelled to Los Angeles for my honeymoon, I regret so much for not doing anything Disney-related. We stayed at a hotel just beside LOEWEs and we were so close to the merry-go-round and Tam O'shanter.... if I only knew and investigated further... At that time I had my Disney-adult side hidden/forgotten. On the contrary, we attended to The Big Bang theory taping at Warner Bros Studios, which was a blast!


----------



## Marthasor

irlapes said:


> Hi all:
> 
> We are about to book our first ABD trip. We will be travelling (me, DH and DS5) from Spain and it will be our first time in Disneyland California. My main motivation are the Studios, Archives and Imagineering (it is a lifelong dream to be where my favorite movies were done and where Walt Disney once was) At some point I thought about taking the trip on my own, but DS5 wouldn't forgive me if he finds out I went to Cars Land without him.
> 
> I hope that those of you that have recently returned from your ABD trip can help me with some doubts.
> After the Tom O'Shanter lunch, it is said that the afternoon is on your own, as the Griffith merry go round is still closed confused we were considering going to Griffith observatory. Is this something feasible?
> 
> We have been to Disneyland Paris and we have already ridden the classical attractions but we would also like to make sure we can enjoy the parks as much as possible. I have read that the activities during park days end by 11am and there are plenty of hours to enjoy and explore the parks on you own.  Do you think we should book an extra 1 or 2 nights? As we are staying at the Grand Californian, the cost of extra nights is something to consider but it is unlikely that we would travel again to Disneyland California, as we have Disneyland Paris so close to us. Based on your experience, what do you reccomend?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your answers.
> Regards



Like PP, I would recommend going to Griffith Observatory on the first day of your ABD as you don't have your welcome dinner until later in the evening.  That would give you a chance to see the observatory and see a show in the planetarium - go as early as you can as it gets crowded.  You will get back to the hotel too late on your first day to get over to Griffith Park to really enjoy it.  On our ABD in August, we drove by the carousel (we had stopped by on our own as well to get a closer look).  We went, on our own, at a time it was supposed to be open and it wasn't - I just wouldn't count on this being a part of your tour.  After Tam O'Shanter, we did have a special surprise in Griffith Park which I won't give away in case you don't want spoilers - and then you go to Ghiradelli's for ice cream.  

I would definitely recommend at least one post-night, if not two, especially if you think you will never be back to Disneyland CA.  To save some money, you could consider transferring to Disneyland Hotel for your post-nights.


----------



## irlapes

Marthasor said:


> Like PP, I would recommend going to Griffith Observatory on the first day of your ABD as you don't have your welcome dinner until later in the evening.  That would give you a chance to see the observatory and see a show in the planetarium - go as early as you can as it gets crowded.  You will get back to the hotel too late on your first day to get over to Griffith Park to really enjoy it.  On our ABD in August, we drove by the carousel (we had stopped by on our own as well to get a closer look).  We went, on our own, at a time it was supposed to be open and it wasn't - I just wouldn't count on this being a part of your tour.  After Tam O'Shanter, we did have a special surprise in Griffith Park which I won't give away in case you don't want spoilers - and then you go to Ghiradelli's for ice cream.
> 
> I would definitely recommend at least one post-night, if not two, especially if you think you will never be back to Disneyland CA.  To save some money, you could consider transferring to Disneyland Hotel for your post-nights.


Thank you for your answers, however we will arrive too late on sunday so we will go directly to dinner (5-5:30pm) and I just checked that the observatory is closed on Mondays so... better luck next time.

Whan about COVID regulations and restrictions? My son will be 5 by the time of the trip but he's not yet vaccinated. After what happened with Pfizer, do you think vaccination would be a must for him?


----------



## Marthasor

irlapes said:


> Thank you for your answers, however we will arrive too late on sunday so we will go directly to dinner (5-5:30pm) and I just checked that the observatory is closed on Mondays so... better luck next time.
> 
> Whan about COVID regulations and restrictions? My son will be 5 by the time of the trip but he's not yet vaccinated. After what happened with Pfizer, do you think vaccination would be a must for him?



These are the ABD rules regarding vaccination:  https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/important-updates/

Currently, they require all guests to be fully vaccinated prior to going on an ABD.


----------



## woodleygrrl

The carousel in Griffith Park is not currently operating.  The person that ran it and owned it recently passed and they don't have the money to keep it running.  They are doing some fund raising right now according to our guides.


----------



## irlapes

woodleygrrl said:


> The carousel in Griffith Park is not currently operating.  The person that ran it and owned it recently passed and they don't have the money to keep it running.  They are doing some fund raising right now according to our guides.


it is a shame... such a significant place for us Disney-nerds...


----------



## woodleygrrl

irlapes said:


> it is a shame... such a significant place for us Disney-nerds...


totally.  On the tour they stopped the coach on the top of the hill after we saw Walt's barn but that is the closest we could get.  

We got to LA on Saturday and spent the day eating and going to the best Tiki bar on the planet Tiki Ti ( http://www.tiki-ti.com/)  10/10 stars.  Please go but get there early.

On the Sunday our adventure started we did the Paramount Studios tour that someone on this thread recommended.  It was great and I would also recommend that.  After we took a Lyft to Rodeo Drive and had a fancy drink at the Regent Beverly Wilshire (reeg, bev, wil for all you Pretty Lady fans).  That was great too for the people watching alone.

JOD


----------



## irlapes

To all of you who already have enjoyed this fabulous trip. How many steps a day have you done during the trip? I'm asking this because I'm now in London with my 5 years old son and we have been doing well over 20.000 steps (around 10 miles) a day for 5 days and he has not complaint. Based on your experience, are those numbers similar to the ones at this ABD trip per day? Or ABD is worse in this sense?

As always, thanks for the answers!


----------



## Marthasor

irlapes said:


> To all of you who already have enjoyed this fabulous trip. How many steps a day have you done during the trip? I'm asking this because I'm now in London with my 5 years old son and we have been doing well over 20.000 steps (around 10 miles) a day for 5 days and he has not complaint. Based on your experience, are those numbers similar to the ones at this ABD trip per day? Or ABD is worse in this sense?
> 
> As always, thanks for the answers!



I don't think we got close to that many steps on the first two days of the trip.  You may get close on your DL/DCA days but that really depends on what you choose to do on your free time on those days.  I don't think you will hit 20,000 steps during the group activities.


----------



## jimmymc

irlapes said:


> To all of you who already have enjoyed this fabulous trip. How many steps a day have you done during the trip? I'm asking this because I'm now in London with my 5 years old son and we have been doing well over 20.000 steps (around 10 miles) a day for 5 days and he has not complaint. Based on your experience, are those numbers similar to the ones at this ABD trip per day? Or ABD is worse in this sense?
> 
> As always, thanks for the answers!


I ranged from 10k to 30k, but I'm also pretty active on the park days. The parks were also open until 11 each night and I usually stayed late.


----------



## Doingitagain

We are on this trip in January!  I have read through the thread and have a few questions.

1.  We are on an adult only version -- is there any difference from the family version of the trip?

2.  What restaurants have they been taking you to at Disneyland recently?  I want to get a reservation for the last day at somewhere we haven't been to that week.  I know it changes trip to trip, just trying to get an idea.

3.  Is there a way to get a reservation number to put into My Disneyland Plans?

Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## jimmymc

Doingitagain said:


> We are on this trip in January!  I have read through the thread and have a few questions.
> 
> 1.  We are on an adult only version -- is there any difference from the family version of the trip?
> 
> 2.  What restaurants have they been taking you to at Disneyland recently?  I want to get a reservation for the last day at somewhere we haven't been to that week.  I know it changes trip to trip, just trying to get an idea.
> 
> 3.  Is there a way to get a reservation number to put into My Disneyland Plans?
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help!



1. There aren't any specific changes for the adults only version. The biggest variation is for the Disneyland portion, where the meals and activities change based on availability.

2. Day 3: Dinner at Storyteller's Cafe. Day 4: Breakfast at Pym's Test Kitchen, lunch and dinner on your own. Day 5: Breakfast at Plaza Inn with Minnie and Friends, dinner at Lamplight Lounge. Day 6: Breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen

3. The guides will link your Grand Cal reservation for you around the time the trip starts, and they will give you a paper admission ticket on the way from Imagineering to Disneyland on Day 3.


----------



## Doingitagain

It looks like our January adult exclusive trio is full.  How many people are usually in a group?


----------



## sayhello

Doingitagain said:


> It looks like our January adult exclusive trio is full.  How many people are usually in a group?


It sometimes varies by itinerary, but, in general, ABDs max out at 40 people.

Sayhello


----------



## DianaMB333

have you had luck with a waitlist?


----------

